# Ambulnz Health, LLC (Los Angeles County)



## toyskater86 (Apr 11, 2016)

has anyone heard of a new company coming into LA County buying up a bunch of small companies? the company is called "Ambulnz" and all I have read is that they bought Impulse, but i have heard from others that they also bought Aegis ambulance and Ameripride ambulance. They also advertise that their EMTs can make up to 72k a year.


----------



## JohnTheEMT (Apr 11, 2016)

Not that i heard of here in la county but those companies still operate the same with missing or broken light bars.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't know whats better or worse, broken light bars, or ones that are just not plugged in (when you see one of those ambulances with their lights on, you see the center square light steady burn and the two squares next to it lazily turning on and off and the light bar on top just as dark as always....like whats the point of buying it in the first place??)


----------



## Mufasa556 (Apr 11, 2016)

Dear team,

It has come to our attention that some of our rigs code 3 equipment is damaged or not in working order. We take this issue very seriously, but do find it comical that you believe you may need to use said code 3 equipment as you cruise around town frauding medicare/running calls. Though it looks unprofessional, We'd like to remind field staff that as long as the rig has the california steady burn red, it is still technically legal to run calls. We would like to hear no further on the issue. Now get back in your ambulance and run calls.

Sincerely,
Management

Ps We've cut your pay.


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 12, 2016)

lol .... no one else has any info?


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 12, 2016)

Never heard of them. But I'll gladly leave AMR for 72k a yr


----------



## Chewy20 (Apr 12, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> has anyone heard of a new company coming into LA County buying up a bunch of small companies? the company is called "Ambulnz" and all I have read is that they bought Impulse, but i have heard from others that they also bought Aegis ambulance and Ameripride ambulance. They also advertise that their EMTs can make up to 72k a year.



A private company paying their EMTs 72k a year? Lol not a freaking chance. Did this ad by chance come out on April fools? "Ambulnz"? Really? Mine as well be "Amberlamps"


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 12, 2016)

http://file.lacounty.gov/dhs/cms1_237720.pdf


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 12, 2016)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/hea/5492222805.html

Craigslist add for "Ambulnz EMT - Compensation up to 72K+ at Ambulnz in North Hollywood (2531 Vanowen St)"


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 12, 2016)

and the name "Ambulnz" does not appear on LA County EMS Agency's list of either licensed or pending license ambulance operators....otherwise that's about all I could turn up on them.........so yeah I'm not in any rush to leave McCormick for such a snake oil promise of 72K a year ha


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 12, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> and the name "Ambulnz" does not appear on LA County EMS Agency's list of either licensed or pending license ambulance operators....otherwise that's about all I could turn up on them.........so yeah I'm not in any rush to leave McCormick for such a snake oil promise of 72K a year ha



Just ruin my dreams why don't you!


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 13, 2016)

Alright well heres the scoop.
This is a mystery investor and he just bought Aegis, Ameripride, Impulse, Medcoast, GCTI/Phoenix.  Wonder how long until the big bang? All of them have bad history, equipment etc.  Surprisingly this is right next door or right around the "All Town Ambulance" guys.  Maybe they are trying to set up a Dialysis empire? They probably became fearful once Bowers/Pacific became AMR, Care is now Faulk, PRN is owned by a norcal power house.  Your going to see these companys dissappear soon enough.  Pop the popcorn and if you work for the major 6, AMR,Bowers,Care,Mccormick,Schaefer, PRN I wouldn't fear.  Will probably just see refugees.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnTheEMT (Apr 13, 2016)

Im even surprised AMR hansn't bought out shaefer yet to put them out of their misery once and for all. As for all town ambulance, they should of had their permits taken away . Now i haven't found any information on this ambulanz health llc but it sounds like it is a scam of some sort to wheel you in ( just like those other shady ift companies operating here ) . Most importantly sir, where did you here about this company buying out everyone ?


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 13, 2016)

JohnTheEMT said:


> Im even surprised AMR hansn't bought out shaefer yet to put them out of their misery once and for all. As for all town ambulance, they should of had their permits taken away . Now i haven't found any information on this ambulanz health llc but it sounds like it is a scam of some sort to wheel you in ( just like those other shady ift companies operating here ) . Most importantly sir, where did you here about this company buying out everyone ?


I have eyes and ears all over the place.  You work in LA County long enough you get to know people.  Schaefer had the chance years ago with Goodhew/Laidlaw but the old man refused.  Rumor has it the kids want out of the ambulance service.  They either want too damn much for the company or want to file bankruptcy and walk away.  The other option they got is go straight IFT which they have been trying really hard at.  The Mccormick guys you will find out always have a horrible attitude and act like they don't stink. lol.  Now the question is, will any of the players that have a crooked past that are "advisors" to other companys try and come in and run the show or stick where they are at? The billing director has endless experience in hotel auditing.  Alot of the management is from AMT and Impulse.  This is going to get really interesting.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 13, 2016)

very interesting. I did some research on their new CEO and CFO's...they appear to be from the east coast/new york area.


----------



## AmeriPride (Apr 13, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Alright well heres the scoop.
> This is a mystery investor and he just bought Aegis, Ameripride, Impulse, Medcoast, GCTI/Phoenix.  Wonder how long until the big bang? All of them have bad history, equipment etc.  Surprisingly this is right next door or right around the "All Town Ambulance" guys.  Maybe they are trying to set up a Dialysis empire? k



That statement is so full of false that I can't even call it a true statement.  There is a bit of truth in it, but not enough to qualify 

BTW, everyone, on the LA County website there is a record of ownership change from Impulse to Ambulnz. You don't need to listen to rumors when you can just see the truth and read the record.  It tells you who the Ambulnz people are and everything else you need.


----------



## wtferick (Apr 14, 2016)

Medcoast is merging with Phoenix ambulance.


----------



## fatkid (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes, you can absolutely make up to 72K a year with this company.  All you have to do is be willing to work approximately 7,200 hours in year.


----------



## fatkid (Apr 14, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Medcoast is merging with Phoenix ambulance.


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 14, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Medcoast is merging with Phoenix ambulance.


whaaaaaat?! 

"PeonixMed Ambulance" 


So many changes lately in LA County.  I also just learned that Care got the RFP awarded to them for Westminster, so i guess Shoreline has no 911 anymore.


----------



## JohnTheEMT (Apr 14, 2016)

Care has grown a lot thru the years while cole shaeffer has been decreasing their operations (small communities in sgv) and nearly going bankrupt. Now with shoreline loosing westminister they have partnered with a ift company somewhere in la county, i think its royal ambulance. Remember how bowers used to have vernon for the 911 services in that area ?


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 14, 2016)

Shoreline merged with Ambuserve last year


----------



## wtferick (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes they did. Luckily many went over to care ambulance.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 15, 2016)

Holy smokeballs


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 16, 2016)

Seriously
Danger, Will Robinson!


----------



## deadhead (Apr 21, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Alright well heres the scoop.
> This is a mystery investor and he just bought Aegis, Ameripride, Impulse, Medcoast, GCTI/Phoenix.  Wonder how long until the big bang? All of them have bad history, equipment etc.  Surprisingly this is right next door or right around the "All Town Ambulance" guys.  Maybe they are trying to set up a Dialysis empire? They probably became fearful once Bowers/Pacific became AMR, Care is now Faulk, PRN is owned by a norcal power house.  Your going to see these companys dissappear soon enough.  Pop the popcorn and if you work for the major 6, AMR,Bowers,Care,Mccormick,Schaefer, PRN I wouldn't fear.  Will probably just see refugees.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Here's the information I have been provided:  YES - MedCoast has been purchased (is in due diligence). This has been verified by the owners of MedCoast. They were bought by a private investor names Douglas Spiro who is affiliated with Union bank.  He also owns GCTI dba Phoenix Ambulance. Unknown if they are in any way connected to the other companies. 
However, at the LA County Ambulance Association a member company notified the board that Aegis Ambulance will be merging with two other companies, Ameripride and Impulse. And, AMBULNZ HEALTH, LLC is a valid California LLC per the Secretary of State website. They are based in NY and active in Delaware. They are for retail.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Apr 21, 2016)

deadhead said:


> Here's the information I have been provided:  YES - MedCoast has been purchased (is in due diligence). This has been verified by the owners of MedCoast. They were bought by a private investor names Douglas Spiro who is affiliated with Union bank.  He also owns GCTI dba Phoenix Ambulance. Unknown if they are in any way connected to the other companies.
> However, at the LA County Ambulance Association a member company notified the board that Aegis Ambulance will be merging with two other companies, Ameripride and Impulse. And, AMBULNZ HEALTH, LLC is a valid California LLC per the Secretary of State website. They are based in NY and active in Delaware. They are for retail.


The landscape is sure changing, not in a real positive way.


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 21, 2016)

It sure is... It's like in the early 90s when the mom and pop ambulance companies were being bought out by amr


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Apr 21, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> It sure is... It's like in the early 90s when the mom and pop ambulance companies were being bought out by amr


Yes it is. The major difference is that AMR bought what was considered "the cream of the crop" and brought $$$, expertise and technology to the table. Not what seems to be happening here.


----------



## JohnTheEMT (Apr 21, 2016)

Lol being bought by someone who owns gcti/phoenix ambulance when he doesnt even have the money to change his rigs after being raided to the new name.


----------



## toyskater86 (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm sure he has the money, just chooses not too....


----------



## AmeriPride (Apr 22, 2016)

deadhead said:


> Here's the information I have been provided:  YES - MedCoast has been purchased (is in due diligence). This has been verified by the owners of MedCoast. They were bought by a private investor names Douglas Spiro who is affiliated with Union bank.  He also owns GCTI dba Phoenix Ambulance. Unknown if they are in any way connected to the other companies.
> However, at the LA County Ambulance Association a member company notified the board that Aegis Ambulance will be merging with two other companies, Ameripride and Impulse. And, AMBULNZ HEALTH, LLC is a valid California LLC per the Secretary of State website. They are based in NY and active in Delaware. They are for retail.



OK, now you are much more accurate.   Ambulnz Health is a fantastic venture, and will bring new things to the LA ambulance landscape.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 22, 2016)

When ever I think GCTI this comes to mind
https://emtblues.wordpress.com/
LOL plus the "raid" pictures from last year

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey All, saw lots of speculation here so wanted to chime in (I'm internal at Ambulnz on the operations/staffing side, full disclosure)  With our technology + state of that are equipment we are poised to revolutionize the space and provide solid career + earning potential for all our EMTs, Paramedics, and other members.   It's pretty amazing to see where we're already at only a few months in.  We are also extremely transparent with how are EMTs are currently making the figures quoted (we know it is unheard of in the industry and are super excited to help change  that in the right direction).  Please feel free to drop a line anytime to *(moderator's edit to remove contact information) * if you're interested in discussing opportunities with us or just want more info.  Thanks// Gavin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 28, 2016)

I just find it odd how a company or companies that run almost 90% dialysis and operate out of Medi/Medi facilities or hospitals is able to pay so well considering the length of time for billing and the major denials going out by the government.  Also companys that do not have the best track
records to begin with.  You may be able to attract the new emt off the street but those of us that remember 
Alpha
Transaid
Procare
Lifeline 
Just to name a few remember what happened there.


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Apr 28, 2016)

I love these threads. Makes me remember why I left LA County. There is no good EMS to be had in LA County. Nothing against the EMTs themselves, your system sucks and you're surrounded by illegitimate business practices. And you don't have to look to hard to see that these practices are not limited to dialysis transports companies.


----------



## IDrago (May 1, 2016)

What employees are being told is that they will get all new rigs, tablets and toughbooks, up to 72k a year, call bonuses and that ultimately the goal is to run AMR out of town. How they intend to do this with companies that were either hemorrhaging money or companies like Aegis that were going bankrupt, is beyond me. It's like that old saying if it sounds too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## fatkid (May 2, 2016)

We need to hear from someone who works at Impulse Ambulance to see if this is true.  Are they being paid 72k a year by the parent company Ambulunz


----------



## gonefishing (May 2, 2016)

fatkid said:


> We need to hear from someone who works at Impulse Ambulance to see if this is true.  Are they being paid 72k a year by the parent company Ambulunz


See above your post.  Currently they have 2 rigs in the "new" companys name at the Impulse station but are not certified dot or county and from what I heard its all smoke and mirrors that coming from a current employee of that organization.  The epcr requirement is a county requirement and all companies need to be electronic by the end of the year so this is not just by choice.  I heard they want to turn this into a "uber" type deal for ambulances?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (May 2, 2016)

So such as Uber, employees get paid a percentage of the calls they run so work as hard or little as you want.  They expect to run AMR out of town.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (May 2, 2016)

so as an uber employee you are exempt from OT and DT, etc...i wonder if they are just going to make everyone a 1099 employee.


----------



## gonefishing (May 2, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> so as an uber employee you are exempt from OT and DT, etc...i wonder if they are just going to make everyone a 1099 employee.


Well the guy over there was told $17 something an hour BUT hes not getting that.  It's again smoke and mirrors.  Wheel you in and than make excuses.  Any impulse employees want to fill in?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin Burnett (May 2, 2016)

Hey Guys, I work for Ambulnz (Impulse, Aegis, + Ameripride) so just chiming in again here so it's fully transparent.  We do pay higher hourly rates as a guarantee (OT, DT, Ect) but it's just as a safety net as our EMTs are able to make much more on our per call model (we pay the higher of the two) @  $30/call.  All tracked through our technology, which also allows our crew to run way more efficient.  Our CEO is a paramedic and has seen first hand all the smoke mirrors + BS promises that's gone on in the industry, it's one of the primary principals for founding the company and taking on the competition.  Our goal is to disrupt the space, stay very profitable but also provide opportunities to get compensated accordingly and continuously improve along the way.  Anyways, if interested in discussing just give us a shout.  Thanks!   Gavin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (May 2, 2016)

So $30 a call, no hourly rate just like the old days lol 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (May 2, 2016)

30 per call despite the call being paid by the patient's insurance? or other payor source? It would seem that a company operating like this would have to have a solid base of customers with good payor sources. What if the call was a dry run but the crew made it on scene? 30 for BLS, ALS, and CCT?


----------



## Gavin Burnett (May 2, 2016)

It's whatever is higher of the two. Either the hourly base or per call.  We're seeing the team averaging ~10+ calls a day and stoked to see it working.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looker (May 2, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> so as an uber employee you are exempt from OT and DT, etc...i wonder if they are just going to make everyone a 1099 employee.


They can't do 1099. It will never fly with IRS. In order to do 1099 you must not be controled by employer, told where to go, whom to pick up. You must be using your own tools etc. Basically that will never ever fly. Regarding $30 a call, that might actually drop you below minimum wage(which would be illegal). It all depends what calls they have you run, if it's the call where you need to wait and return and waiting for few hours, your hourly rate is dropping like a hammer. Basically it don't sounds as good as they are trying to make. They for sure will never drive AMR out of town, if anything they will likely sell and run way before they can get an impact on AMR.


----------



## gonefishing (May 2, 2016)

Finally Looker shows up to the party!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## looker (May 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


toyskater86 said:


> 30 per call despite the call being paid by the patient's insurance? or other payor source? It would seem that a company operating like this would have to have a solid base of customers with good payor sources. What if the call was a dry run but the crew made it on scene? 30 for BLS, ALS, and CCT?



It's not as hard as you might think. They are contracted with multiple brokers, if you have big enough of the area, you can get loaded with calls if you are willing to take any and all calls,  especially being companies been closing slowly but surely. It will be interesting to know if they consider running a call when you get assigned(even if call is say 45 drive time) or when you arrive on scene of the call and load the patient. Basically they are playing with words as paying emt 72ka year is impossible. Even AMR couldn't afford that  (okay they could but their shareholders would get the board to fire their management for such stupidity).


----------



## toyskater86 (May 2, 2016)

Thank you for chiming in @looker it is always a pleasure to have your input!   now i will wait for @Gavin Burnett to also put his input on this matter.


----------



## gonefishing (May 2, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> Thank you for chiming in @looker it is always a pleasure to have your input!   now i will wait for @Gavin Burnett to also put his input on this matter.


Well looker hit the nail dead on.  I was waiting for him to chime in.  The business practices of these guys is ludicrous.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## looker (May 2, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> See above your post.  Currently they have 2 rigs in the "new" companys name at the Impulse station but are not certified dot or county and from what I heard its all smoke and mirrors that coming from a current employee of that organization.  The epcr requirement is a county requirement and all companies need to be electronic by the end of the year so this is not just by choice.  I heard they want to turn this into a "uber" type deal for ambulances?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


You need to know a bit about county vehicle age limit to understand why they have 2 new units. So they have 2006 year, 2008 and 2008 unit. 2006 unit likely received 2 year age limit extension and soon that limit will expired. Meaning they will have no choice to replace it. They might also be considering replacing one of the 2008 unit as well if it's in bad condition that it will not get 2 year extension from the county. So no they not likely to be getting all new rigs .


----------



## toyskater86 (May 3, 2016)

**BUMP** for any Ambulnz management to chime in ??


----------



## AmeriPride (May 3, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> See above your post.  Currently they have 2 rigs in the "new" companys name at the Impulse station but are not certified dot or county and from what I heard its all smoke and mirrors that coming from a current employee of that organization.  The epcr requirement is a county requirement and all companies need to be electronic by the end of the year so this is not just by choice.  I heard they want to turn this into a "uber" type deal for ambulances?



Once again, your statement is full of untruths.  I won't comment on what the situation is, (not my place, considering I am involved in it) other than tell you when you are COMPLETELY OFF by a mile.  Which you are.


----------



## toyskater86 (May 3, 2016)

Look at what I started!


----------



## AmeriPride (May 3, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> The epcr requirement is a county requirement and all companies need to be electronic by the end of the year so this is not just by choice



Which county meetings are you going to?  That is NOT the case.  It is something they are looking for, but they don't have the ability  to make everyone invest the type of money it takes to implement an EPCR solution, to make it happen by end of this year.


----------



## gonefishing (May 3, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> Once again, your statement is full of untruths.  I won't comment on what the situation is, (not my place, considering I am involved in it) other than tell you when you are COMPLETELY OFF by a mile.  Which you are.


LOL word of mouth from an employee over there.  Maybe I can get some pictures to prove it.  I really don't mind.  Good luck taking out a company with almost 80% of the country under its belt and the FEMA contract.  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (May 3, 2016)

Everyone has to be electronic pcr by January 1st 2017.


----------



## AmeriPride (May 3, 2016)

looker said:


> Regarding $30 a call, that might actually drop you below minimum wage(which would be illegal).



If you read the statement, it's the HIGHER of the two, $30 per call or hourly wage.  If the crew does less calls, the higher of the two will always give them at LEAST their hourly wage. And they have a way to track OT and all that other stuff.  Don't make assumptions you are smarter than people who run companies.  Is it possible these people know what they are doing??


----------



## AmeriPride (May 3, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> LOL word of mouth from an employee over there.  Maybe I can get some pictures to prove it.  I really don't mind.  Good luck taking out a company with almost 80% of the country under its belt and the FEMA contract.



So, some EMT tells you ******** he's heard from other EMTs and you take it as gospel?


----------



## gonefishing (May 3, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> So, some EMT tells you ******** he's heard from other EMTs and you take it as gospel?


I didn't say that.  Temper temper.....

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (May 3, 2016)

Imagine how he/she  treats his staff


----------



## gonefishing (May 3, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> Imagine how he/she  treats his staff


That's why you work Union.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (May 3, 2016)

Hopefully a good Union


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 3, 2016)

All this glorious thread is missing is some input from Sultan Mohammed


----------



## gonefishing (May 3, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> All this glorious thread is missing is some input from Sultan Mohammed


Uggggh don't! 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (May 3, 2016)

"I am that I am" lol


----------



## Jim37F (May 3, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> All this glorious thread is missing is some input from Sultan Mohammed


I was actually starting to wonder about him after I've already run multiple Compton Fire backup calls in the last week with no mention of the great and glorious Explorer 1 lol


----------



## looker (May 3, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> If you read the statement, it's the HIGHER of the two, $30 per call or hourly wage.  If the crew does less calls, the higher of the two will always give them at LEAST their hourly wage. And they have a way to track OT and all that other stuff.  Don't make assumptions you are smarter than people who run companies.  Is it possible these people know what they are doing??


Thanks for confirming that $30 a call is basically bs and 72k a year is also bs. I didn't miss the higher of two statement i just decided not to include it in reply and see how that will fly.


----------



## looker (May 3, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> Once again, your statement is full of untruths.  I won't comment on what the situation is, (not my place, considering I am involved in it) other than tell you when you are COMPLETELY OFF by a mile.  Which you are.


You have to admit that impulse will have 1 unit hit the age limit in la county( in 2016 2006 year) and it will either have to be replace it  or impulse will go down one unit.


----------



## AmeriPride (May 4, 2016)

looker said:


> You have to admit that impulse will have 1 unit hit the age limit in la county( in 2016 2006 year) and it will either have to be replace it  or impulse will go down one unit.



I never said otherwise.  I actually don't know the Impulse fleet, as I have nothing to do with them.  I do know the Ambulnz system rather well as I am helping them with transition at AmeriPride and it's a very sound and 100% pro-employee system.

Listen, I know all of you are used to the bosses always trying to run you like crazy while making you feel small, so when someone offers an alternative, it's much easier to criticize it.  I get it.  I highly recommend giving these people a listen.  They have some real serious experience behind them, and what they are doing, if it succeeds, will change the industry, at least here in LA.


----------



## AmeriPride (May 4, 2016)

looker said:


> Thanks for confirming that $30 a call is basically bs and 72k a year is also bs. I didn't miss the higher of two statement i just decided not to include it in reply and see how that will fly.



I have seen the Impulse stats based on a test done with selected crews, there is more to it than just 30/call or hourly rate.  But, every employee now wants to join the test crews because those guys/gals are making crazy amount of money compared to the rest. 

It is 100% honest way to make an employee more productive and get rewarded for it.  There are other tools involved to make it easier for them to do so, but that is for them to discuss.


----------



## toyskater86 (May 4, 2016)

Define "crazy amount of money" please.


----------



## revolheroes (May 4, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> Define "crazy amount of money" please.


Seems to me certain "managers" from other companies are scared that the evolution that's coming to the Ems industry will disrupt their way of business and eventually lose their emts and customers to something better. Human nature to be afraid of the unknown.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 4, 2016)

If you stayed busy by LA IFT standards, and were running 8 calls a day on a normal 12hr shift/42 hour work week schedule, you'd be making $43k/year. 6 calls a day makes $32k. Contrast that with $13/hr coming out to $33k, which if I remember correctly is starting EMT pay at Liberty LA. Or $26k on straight $10/hour. To make "$72k a year", you'd need to run 13 calls every single 12hr shift you worked. So sure, it's possible I guess.


----------



## gonefishing (May 4, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> If you stayed busy by LA IFT standards, and were running 8 calls a day on a normal 12hr shift schedule, you'd be making $43k/year. 6 calls a day makes $32k. Or $26k on straight $10/hour. To make "$72k a year", you'd need to run 13 calls every single 12hr shift you worked. So sure, it's possible I guess.


Or 3 24 hour shifts with a 12 hour being the cherry on top at $17 an hour.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (May 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Or 3 24 hour shifts with a 12 hour being the cherry on top at $17 an hour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Must be nice...


----------



## gonefishing (May 4, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Must be nice...


Well it all doesn't make sense with medi/medi billing.  You have to factor in rejected calls and low end pay from the billing end.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (May 4, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> Which county meetings are you going to?  That is NOT the case.  It is something they are looking for, but they don't have the ability  to make everyone invest the type of money it takes to implement an EPCR solution, to make it happen by end of this year.



information given at a County EMS Meeting: Pursuant to California Statute  (1797.227 H&S Code), the California State EMS Authority (EMSA) recently directed all LEMSA to implement mondern ePCR systems. This is mandated pursuant to state and federal statues and regulations.

The Bills that were associated with this mandate were:

AB503, AB1129, AB1223, and SB19.

You can find this memo from the state EMS agency posted on January 5, 2016


----------



## gonefishing (May 4, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> information given at a County EMS Meeting: Pursuant to California Statute  (1797.227 H&S Code), the California State EMS Authority (EMSA) recently directed all LEMSA to implement mondern ePCR systems. This is mandated pursuant to state and federal statues and regulations.
> 
> The Bills that were associated with this mandate were:
> 
> ...


Thanks, wasn't worth the effort to me.lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (May 4, 2016)

its ok, just how some of these ambulance company owners think they know it all and can blind us with their smoke and mirrors.....we can use the information that governs them to our advantage. knowledge is power at any level.


----------



## looker (May 5, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> Listen, I know all of you are used to the bosses always trying to run you like crazy while making you feel small, so when someone offers an alternative, it's much easier to criticize it.  I get it.  I highly recommend giving these people a listen.  They have some real serious experience behind them, and what they are doing, if it succeeds, will change the industry, at least here in LA.



I own my own ambulance company and plain and simple what you are saying it do not make any sense. There is no way you can be paying each emt up to 72k a year and still be making profit. It just don't make any sense, plus why in the world would any company pay such amount to simple emt(there are no shortage of emt's). What are they going to pay medic? Over 100k? Not sure what experience they got behind them, but the only thing i see them doing if they really going to pay 72k a year to emt is go out of business pretty quickly.


----------



## looker (May 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Well it all doesn't make sense with medi/medi billing.  You have to factor in rejected calls and low end pay from the billing end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Medicaid don't pay jack for ambulance, often times they downgrade to wheelchair call. Plus there is not much straight medi anyway as it's now all hmo. Medicare been doing lots of denial, especially for dialysis. Most companies are now doing either through broker  and/or through hospital, snf etc contracts. However 72k a year to emt just do not make any sense when you look at all other cost that is associated with running ambulance.


----------



## Gavin Burnett (May 5, 2016)

looker said:


> I own my own ambulance company and plain and simple what you are saying it do not make any sense. There is no way you can be paying each emt up to 72k a year and still be making profit. It just don't make any sense, plus why in the world would any company pay such amount to simple emt(there are no shortage of emt's). What are they going to pay medic? Over 100k? Not sure what experience they got behind them, but the only thing i see them doing if they really going to pay 72k a year to emt is go out of business pretty quickly.


 
We don't see any EMTs as "simple" as you say above. They are the critical backbone of our model and are paid accordingly for hard honest work. We listen to all feedback and constantly improve were needed, definitely there's always room for improvement.   Unlike your business model though, ours is based off shared profits and efficiency.  As we perform, everyone gets well paid and it's working already with the compensation numbers we quote.  Paychecks to prove it.   You guys have every right to sit around on here and be pessimistic, meanwhile we're heads down and keep building.

Gavin
Ambulnz


----------



## Jim37F (May 5, 2016)

This is the equivalent of a new fast food restaurant claiming to pay their burger flippers $30/hour.  LAFD starting salary is "only" 60K/year. You are talking about paying EMTs the same as RNs, so in a business where everyone is saying compensation for the services rendered is less and less, how exactly are you proposing to literally double an EMT's salary without burning through cash reserves and going out of business?


----------



## Ambuwatcher (May 5, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> We don't see any EMTs as "simple" as you say above. They are the critical backbone of our model and are paid accordingly for hard honest work. We listen to all feedback and constantly improve were needed, definitely there's always room for improvement.   Unlike your business model though, ours is based off shared profits and efficiency.  As we perform, everyone gets well paid and it's working already with the compensation numbers we quote.  Paychecks to prove it.   You guys have every right to sit around on here and be pessimistic, meanwhile we're heads down and keep building.
> 
> Gavin
> Ambulnz


How are your Worker's Comp rates calculated with your unique pay scale?

Payroll taxes??? How in the world do you calculate them? 

Just a couple of questions, of many.


----------



## toyskater86 (May 6, 2016)

So pretty much we should go work at impulse, aegis, and ameripride because we would make more than our local fire departments and have less risk of dying.... Lol... And all simple IFT work.


----------



## fatkid (May 9, 2016)

This may be an elaborate scheme to temporarily drive up wages of EMT's to push some of the smaller companies off the edge of the cliff, thus eliminating competition.   What ever it is, I think these folks are here to stay.  In my short time on this forum, I have not seen a company defend themselves and advocate for their business like Ambulanz.  Very unique.


----------



## toyskater86 (May 9, 2016)

wages are going to be driven up regardless every  year due to the minimum wage increases.


----------



## hosejockey (May 11, 2016)

I literally made an account because of this thread. 

I don't see how an emt working their very first job in ift gets $72k while there's emts on the 911 side actually running calls getting paid min. wage. Considering how much budget balancing goes into an ambulance company how do you pull 72k in a year when things like vehicle maintenance and equipment, fuel, etc. are factored in? Granted BLS ambulances are much cheaper to operate than ALS rigs (no cost for monitors, medication expiration, intubation equipment, etc.) where does that income factor from? I know ifts are cut throat...


----------



## looker (May 11, 2016)

hosejockey said:


> I literally made an account because of this thread.
> 
> I don't see how an emt working their very first job in ift gets $72k while there's emts on the 911 side actually running calls getting paid min. wage. Considering how much budget balancing goes into an ambulance company how do you pull 72k in a year when things like vehicle maintenance and equipment, fuel, etc. are factored in? Granted BLS ambulances are much cheaper to operate than ALS rigs (no cost for monitors, medication expiration, intubation equipment, etc.) where does that income factor from? I know ifts are cut throat...


Simple put i don't see them paying emt's 72k despite what they claim. It's not adding up. All of the expense that you listed are going up, there is not enough income to be paying emt's 72k. If emt's making 72k, what do you pay FTO? How about manager, medical director etc. Basically this is nothing but bs.


----------



## gonefishing (May 11, 2016)

hosejockey said:


> I literally made an account because of this thread.
> 
> I don't see how an emt working their very first job in ift gets $72k while there's emts on the 911 side actually running calls getting paid min. wage. Considering how much budget balancing goes into an ambulance company how do you pull 72k in a year when things like vehicle maintenance and equipment, fuel, etc. are factored in? Granted BLS ambulances are much cheaper to operate than ALS rigs (no cost for monitors, medication expiration, intubation equipment, etc.) where does that income factor from? I know ifts are cut throat...


You do have some IFT companies paying minimum wage.   It's a dog eat dog world and like what Looker said the cost are driving up.  If you do alot of medi-Cal and Medicare patients your not going to see much if anything.  They will probably contract with Logisticare and take everything thrown at them.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hosejockey (May 11, 2016)

looker said:


> Simple put i don't see them paying emt's 72k despite what they claim. It's not adding up. All of the expense that you listed are going up, there is not enough income to be paying emt's 72k. If emt's making 72k, what do you pay FTO? How about manager, medical director etc. Basically this is nothing but bs.


It's not feasible in the slightest. 

Oh well. Just waiting for the strange craigslist adds to start appearing. 

Hey mann. 100% no scam at all.


----------



## gonefishing (May 11, 2016)

hosejockey said:


> It's not feasible in the slightest.
> 
> Oh well. Just waiting for the strange craigslist adds to start appearing.
> 
> Hey mann. 100% no scam at all.


The Craigslist ads already exist.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hosejockey (May 11, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> The Craigslist ads already exist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Ah, that's always the sign of a 100% thriving business. When it goes to craigslist, it's not a scam at all, ever. 

"Make up to 72k, just sign this contract here saying we have your soul for the rest of eternity, 24/7, 365."


----------



## gonefishing (May 11, 2016)

hosejockey said:


> Ah, that's always the sign of a 100% thriving business. When it goes to craigslist, it's not a scam at all, ever.
> 
> "Make up to 72k, just sign this contract here saying we have your soul for the rest of eternity, 24/7, 365."


Well doing some odd ball math to make 72k it would have to be atleast $15 an hour at 4 24s a week with a 12.  It is possible but how long until your brain turns into mush? How long until you get fed up being there every other day? LOL

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hosejockey (May 11, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Well doing some odd ball math to make 72k it would have to be atleast $15 an hour at 4 24s a week with a 12.  It is possible but how long until your brain turns into mush? How long until you get fed up being there every other day? LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Out of that 72k maybe they'd be lucky enough to see 55k because of California's wonderful state tax system.


----------



## gonefishing (May 11, 2016)

hosejockey said:


> Out of that 72k maybe they'd be lucky enough to see 55k because of California's wonderful state tax system.


Exactly! Even if they are filing a 1099 the company gets out of alot of requirements BUT the employee ends up taking it up the rear.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin Burnett (May 11, 2016)

9-10 calls a shift @$30per call, regular 5 days on a week puts our EMTs over 72k+.  We're currently running those numbers FYI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hosejockey (May 11, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> 9-10 calls a shift @$30per call, regular 5 days on a week puts our EMTs over 72k+.  We're currently running those numbers FYI.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't seem sustainable. This may be working for a few test crews, but in full swing, when costs start to come through, there is foreseeable issues, whether it be now or a year from now.


----------



## Jim37F (May 11, 2016)

I'm working 24 hour shifts, 9-10 calls a shift a fairly regular here and that's fairly busy (though not too bad, but usually involves waking more often than id like in the middle of the night lol)

Let's see, about a minute from when the phone rings in dispatch to them assigning the call to us, add a minute if we're inside station and have to go on air, 8 min response time, that's 10 min to the scene right there. 15 to 20 min on scene, that's 30 min right there, let's assume a short transport time of 15 min, and no waiting at the destination  (walk in, drop them off in a bed, grab a signature and walk out straight away) that's still approx 15 min (still have to clean and dress the gurney at minimum right?).....that puts 1 call start to finish at an hour, and that's with no delays of any kind, particularly transport and holding the wall at destination times, those two alone can easily push a call to 2 hours plus between the time the call is received in dispatch and when the crew is clear for the next run. 

What's my point? Well for an 12 hour shift you're literally doing nothing but turning and burning call after call for that kind of volume (especially with the inevitable post move ups) A 24 hour shift is much more doable at 9 calls a shift. Buuuut 5 days on? That's an 8 hour shift, no way you can consistently run 9-10 calls a shift, there is literally not enough time in the day to do so. Or are you working 5x 12s? To what end? Practically living at work at that point, especially if you have any kind of commute...I was getting burned out doing 3-4 12s in a row (Mon-Tues-Wed, every other Sun) with the other 3-4 days off....There is absolutely no way working 5 shifts a week at 9-10 calls a shift is sustainable. Period.


----------



## Chris07 (May 11, 2016)

I'd shoot myself if I had to work 5 days a week in this job.

The most calls I've ever ran in an 8 hour shift was 6 911 calls (all back to back...get another call before you even pull out of the ER parking space). On an 8 hour shift, the most IFT calls I've ever ran was 4 (plus 1 late 911, that was a busy freakin day). IFTs tend to take longer than 911s. With factors like busy nurses, patients not being ready, and LA area traffic I can't see running 10 IFTs on a 12 without some serious holdover time. I think my record on a 12 is 9 calls (again, all 911). 

Holdovers are never acceptable in my mind, especially on a 12 hour shift. If I'm on a 12 and only have 12 hours off before my next shift, the last thing I want to do is spend what life free time I have at work. Then again, I'm usually fried after 12 hours.


----------



## hosejockey (May 11, 2016)

We're talking about sheer # of calls. Just the sheer # doesn't equate to immediate profit. It's when the insurance company or state pays out. 

I've run 23 calls in 24 hours. I know people who have run 25+ in the same time period. (We're talking 911. I can count the # of ifts I've ever run in my life on 1 hand.) 

Ifts take longer normally. So for that 9-10 calls you have to be on that gas pedal and the facilities have to be on point in an 8-12 hour shift


----------



## fatkid (May 16, 2016)

Maybe its 72k total compensation, to include benefits.  Just don't see how they come to the 72K number


----------



## hosejockey (May 16, 2016)

fatkid said:


> Maybe its 72k total compensation, to include benefits.  Just don't see how they come to the 72K number


No, they are saying in a year your gross total will be up to 72k not including benefits. The problem with that is it's extremely cut throat in LA County to pull ift's. It goes to the lowest bidder. Some companies are doing transfers for something like $125 per. and if you and your partner make $30 and it takes an hour, that's $60 already gone. that only leaves $65 to fuel and maintenance not including what the management takes to get their pay. 

The basic equation I've come up with: 
Transfers
???
No profit


----------



## toyskater86 (May 16, 2016)

I still haven't heard from any EMTs who work at impulse, aegis, or ameripride, if any of this is true or false


----------



## gonefishing (May 16, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> I still haven't heard from any EMTs who work at impulse, aegis, or ameripride, if any of this is true or false


I shared a drink at a bar with a  current ameripride employee and another one who was a former aegis employee.  Half the Aegis force got laid off and welcomed to impulse and ameripride to bolster the ranks there but hes not getting the pay of 72k a year.  All talk.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fatkid (May 19, 2016)

So a man walks into a bar with an Aegis EMT, and Ameripride EMT and an Impulse EMT. Sorry, I could not resist it sounds like the beginning of a joke.


----------



## gonefishing (May 19, 2016)

fatkid said:


> So a man walks into a bar with an Aegis EMT, and Ameripride EMT and an Impulse EMT. Sorry, I could not resist it sounds like the beginning of a joke.


I've met people at bowling alleys just weird coincidence 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## toyskater86 (May 25, 2016)

so i can't believe that not one EMT who works at Impulse, Aegis, or Ameripride has chimed in to give some hardcore feedback on this?! LA County peeps where are you!


----------



## looker (May 25, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> so i can't believe that not one EMT who works at Impulse, Aegis, or Ameripride has chimed in to give some hardcore feedback on this?! LA County peeps where are you!


Because there are no employees making72k a year. But wait, i am sure  am wrong, I am not sure someone will soon post that they are making that much. As I said before, it's impossible to be paying emt that much without going bankrupt.


----------



## toyskater86 (May 25, 2016)

^^^i agree...I'm just surprised that an EMT hasn't stepped in and said that its all false...


----------



## Ambuwatcher (May 25, 2016)

I wouldn't want to be in the first wave to drink that Kool-Aid.


----------



## IDrago (May 28, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> ^^^i agree...I'm just surprised that an EMT hasn't stepped in and said that its all false...


*cough* they have *cough*


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 7, 2016)

Just got an email from these guys, apparently they saw my LinkedIn profile (which I can't even remember the last time I've logged in there ha), peddling more of the same old snake oil.....





> Opportunity up to $72K+"
> We are currently interviewing a select group of experienced EMTs to drive our emerging technology platform and services. With cutting edge applications and state of the art equipment, we are revolutionizing the industry in efficiency and opportunities for career growth.
> 
> If you are an experienced EMT looking to be your own boss with flexible schedule and open sky earning potential, we want to hear from you.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jun 7, 2016)

lol that pick up line the use " are you an emt looking to be your own boss with flexible schedule and an open sky earning potential" .......this sounds just like a multi-level marketing scam or a pyramid scheme.


----------



## looker (Jun 7, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Just got an email from these guys, apparently they saw my LinkedIn profile (which I can't even remember the last time I've logged in there ha), peddling more of the same old snake oil.....


The only way you can be your boss is if you are independent contractor. How in the world do they think they can get away with that,i have no idea. It would mean you would have to own a an ambulance,unless they plan to lease you one and/or let you rent one but then you would need to have all applicable insurances etc. This honestly do not pass the smell test.


----------



## olaf1988 (Jun 8, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Just got an email from these guys, apparently they saw my LinkedIn profile (which I can't even remember the last time I've logged in there ha), peddling more of the same old snake oil.....



I got that same email- unbelievable.... I just hope that new guys don't fall for it, I feel like people are going to get burned with this. Also for a company "with cutting edge applications and state of the art equipment" does anyone else find it odd that they have no online presence? 

My favorite part of this email was that he abbreviated "let me know" as LMK (something I've never seen before)..... that just screams professional.


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Jun 8, 2016)

Again, lots of speculation going on here.  If anyone has questions feel free to reach out anytime.  We're very transparent on where we're at currently, and where we're heading.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olaf1988 (Jun 8, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> Again, lots of speculation going on here.  If anyone has questions feel free to reach out anytime.  We're very transparent on where we're at currently, and where we're heading.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Okay, here’s a bunch of questions…..

You stated that EMTs run 9-10 calls a shift and work 5 days a week. How many hours are those shifts? If they’re 12s then that is a 60hr week and if they’re 8s then I don’t see how they could run that many calls in a shift. 

You’ve stated that employees will get the higher of the two of per-call pay or hourly. What is the hourly? 

Why don’t you have a website? You claim to be on the cutting edge of technology- which makes it weird that you have no online presence. 

What technology do you have that is going to revolutionize the industry? Because as far as I can tell, most companies use some type is technology to track calls (as you stated in one of your posts). MDT, pagers, cell phones with texting/tracking apps, tablets with ePCR- these are all commonplace in most companies- what does Ambulz do that is any different? 

Your email states that EMTs can “be your own boss”- does this mean they are independent contractors? If so, how can you staff the units all the time since they are supposed to be allowed to set their own hours? Also, they could turn down calls potentially.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 8, 2016)

olaf1988 said:


> Okay, here’s a bunch of questions…..
> 
> You stated that EMTs run 9-10 calls a shift and work 5 days a week. How many hours are those shifts? If they’re 12s then that is a 60hr week and if they’re 8s then I don’t see how they could run that many calls in a shift.
> 
> ...









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Jun 8, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


If you are a qualified candidate please feel free to get in touch and we'd be happy to review then schedule an onsite interview to answer any/all questions you may have.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 8, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> If you are a qualified candidate please feel free to get in touch and we'd be happy to review then schedule an onsite interview to answer any/all questions you may have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really don't care lol im just enjoying this back and fourth thing.  I wouldn't touch anything Impulse,GCTI, AMT etc with a 10 foot pole and would rather quit EMS.
Just my personal own opinion.  To each their own.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sometimes when these threads pop up I heavily consider applying to the places just so I can report back with actual facts. 

It happened during the Explorer-1 thread and again here. If I wasn't trying to keep decent employment history for future prospects, Id just hop from one silly company to the next and report back.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 8, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> Sometimes when these threads pop up I heavily consider applying to the places just so I can report back with actual facts.
> 
> It happened during the Explorer-1 thread and again here. If I wasn't trying to keep decent employment history for future prospects, Id just hop from one silly company to the next and report back.


That Drago guy works for them and said it was smoke and mirrors.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 8, 2016)

I like how @Gavin Burnett doesn't actually answer any of the relevant questions, like "why don't you have an online presence?"


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah, lots of valid questions, comments, concerns have been raised here about Ambulanz's claims. Especially considering a lot of people who aren't active on the forum who might be Googleing the company for more info, this thread will pop up and they'll read it, but only see more vague non answers from the company.....it seriously comes across as they just thought "Eh 72K sounds like a good number to throw on the advertisements" and can be barely bothered to come up with a party line, even a bs one, how they plan to actually make paying Basics doing transfers more than many nurses and other higher level health care professionals make a reality........they must think we're all a bunch of gullible idiots.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jun 8, 2016)

as advertised at 72k/year, an EMT basic at Ambulnz, in Los Angeles county, will make more $$ than a *Executive, Administrative, Professional, Outside Sales and Computer Employees under the Fair Labor Standards Act *as per the new FLSA's ruling this year in May. Everyone just quit college and go to his company to make more mone lol.

https://www.dol.gov/whd/overtime/final2016/


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Jun 8, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> as advertised at 72k/year, an EMT basic at Ambulnz, in Los Angeles county, will make more $$ than a *Executive, Administrative, Professional, Outside Sales and Computer Employees under the Fair Labor Standards Act *as per the new FLSA's ruling this year in May. Everyone just quit college and go to his company to make more mone lol.
> 
> https://www.dol.gov/whd/overtime/final2016/


Hey guys, we're actively hiring and completely open to meeting with any highly qualified EMTs with an entrepreneurial spirit and drive.  We definitely have roles for you and can answer any and all questions you have about our platform and services doing the onsite meet&greet.  From the threads here some of you are pretty adamant about defending an industry that gets away with paying EMTs around minimum wage with the only incentive being going into OT vs working more efficiently.  To each is own, but were at least doing our best to change that.  If you look at other innovative companies (uber, lyft, ect) paying 70k+ with little training its pretty easy to see how we value and pay our highly skilled EMTs + Paramedics above those ranges.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 8, 2016)

I decided mid-way through this thread to stop posting.  I know how people on this site behave and it can be pointless. But...

What Gavin is doing is actually pretty smart.  If he did try to answer any questions, any of his answers would just be misquoted and made fun of.  There is ZERO incentive for him to go into details.  You guys are just baiting and he's right.  You have one company trying to change this industry, at least locally, and all the members of the industry here are doing nothing but crapping on that company and expecting the company rep to just answer their individual questions.  Nobody is telling you to quit your job,  you are allowed to go on an interview while working for another company.  Stop by and see what it's like, they will show you the technology and their record with the crews on the new system.

I TRIED to give you some details without overstepping my bounds (I sold my company to Ambulnz, it's now part of their system).  I know what they are doing, and I am very enthusiastic about their future.  You don't know any of it, you are just speculating.  For a bunch of people who are supposed to have empathy as part of your training, some of you are behaving like a bunch of a-holes.  You never give anyone a chance, even if they are trying to help you and others.

What's even worse, is that there is at least one person here who is in a management position at a direct competitor company, who does not say it and is saying awful things about their competitor, hiding under a username.  I know who you are, and it's really uncalled for.  It's one thing for EMTs to say stuff like that, but for member of another company's management to do so is very unethical.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 8, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> I decided mid-way through this thread to stop posting.  I know how people on this site behave and it can be pointless. But...
> 
> What Gavin is doing is actually pretty smart.  If he did try to answer any questions, any of his answers would just be misquoted and made fun of.  There is ZERO incentive for him to go into details.  You guys are just baiting and he's right.  You have one company trying to change this industry, at least locally, and all the members of the industry here are doing nothing but crapping on that company and expecting the company rep to just answer their individual questions.  Nobody is telling you to quit your job,  you are allowed to go on an interview while working for another company.  Stop by and see what it's like, they will show you the technology and their record with the crews on the new system.
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to who is the management hiding? I'm curious as to what DHS and LADOT have to say about the whole uber/lyft ambulance idea.  If people want protection, greater wages and improvements to EMS in whole a great place to start is being a member of the NAEMT, educating yourself and perhaps joining a union.  By all means, if they can provide  $72k a year to a brand new emt; legally, in an ethical manor, not violating labor laws or destroying your employees soul by tiring them out and creating a hord of zombies than great! More power to you and best of luck in your ventures.  But key points to basic day to day operations that we have all seen do not equal the numbers for profits.  Magic books and monkey math can make great looking numbers.  It's only a matter of how long you can exsist in the black before you hit the red and send not only your employs but even your management to the soup kitchen.  As you are aware there is endless cost with running a business and its not cheap especially in California to start up a business especially in the current economic climate.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm just wondering why this company doesn't have a website or anything beyond an LA County certificate or some Indeed job postings. 

How do you find customers?


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 8, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm just wondering why this company doesn't have a website or anything beyond an LA County certificate or some Indeed job postings.
> 
> How do you find customers?


Well they are the product of several combined companys and most if not all of them are primarily dialysis companys.  Very few ED trips.  Doctors appointments etc.  So they basically combined and formd one giant dialysis company.  So from there you have one central hub and all companies still under their seperate names and serving their own identity but sharing customers/calls.  It would be like CARE if instead of doing primarily 911 were doing primarily dialysis and logisticare calls.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 8, 2016)

The goodhew/amr buy out version of IFT if you will.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 8, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I'm just wondering why this company doesn't have a website or anything beyond an LA County certificate or some Indeed job postings.



First of all,  http://www.ambulnz.com/  NOT that difficult to find.  Also, since it's in the process of changing 3 separate companies into one entity, each company has their own website, for now.


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 8, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> As you are aware there is endless cost with running a business and its not cheap especially in California to start up a business especially in the current economic climate.


I do, more so than most people who'd posted in this thread. 5 years running a company.  I can not publicly comment on this, not my place but I will say that the $30 per call idea works fine, and works with all labor laws in California. And it works with making money on this business.  If you know how Ambulance trips are priced, it's not that difficult to figure out.  Fixed costs vs. per trip costs.  Double the trips, your cost/trip goes down almost in half. Nothing hidden.



gonefishing said:


> Well they are the product of several combined companys and most if not all of them are primarily dialysis companys.  Very few ED trips.  Doctors appointments etc.



Complete ********.  Sorry.  Ameripride has done ZERO Dialysis trips in a very long time.  I don't believe Impulse has either. I can't speak for Aegis, don't know. You do NOT know the situation, and your latest comment proves it.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 8, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> I do, more so than most people who'd posted in this thread. 5 years running a company.  I can not publicly comment on this, not my place but I will say that the $30 per call idea works fine, and works with all labor laws in California. And it works with making money on this business.  If you know how Ambulance trips are priced, it's not that difficult to figure out.  Fixed costs vs. per trip costs.  Double the trips, your cost/trip goes down almost in half. Nothing hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> Complete ********.  Sorry.  Ameripride has done ZERO Dialysis trips in a very long time.  I don't believe Impulse has either. I can't speak for Aegis, don't know. You do NOT know the situation, and your latest comment proves it.


No need for foul language.  This has been pretty professional and based on your previous you seem to have an anger issue.  Very professional.  I was by the way generalising, all the orgs into one.  Maybe pictures from various dialysis centers would prove so?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't know if I would call this thread professional.  A bunch of people ganging up and generalizing about a new company without any knowledge about the company and calling it all kinds of shady is not professional.  The word I used was not even a curse, this site just happens to have a strong filter. Not a problem.  If you are sensitive to it, I apologize. My issue is not anger based, btw, it's based on the fact that some of the people in this thread could do really well in Ambulnz environment but NOBODY has given them a chance.  If you'd known the owners and management of this company, how honest and by the book they are, and how hard they are trying to do this the right way, you would be upset about this group's behavior towards them.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't think we're ganging up on this company for no good reason. LA EMS has operated the same way for many years. Now this company comes along, buys out a bunch of Jr. varsity companies, and claims their EMTs are going to be now making more than LASD deputies.

Olaf1988 presents a handful of reasonable questions that were ignored. The website that was posted tells me absolutely nothing about the company. It doesn't even have the "[Insert company] quickly became the leading provider.." Line that every company in SoCal uses.

We may come off as crass sometimes, but that's because we aren't a bunch of wide eyed new hires that can have the wool pulled over our eyes. None of this passes the smell test.


----------



## fatkid (Jun 8, 2016)

http://www.amway.com/at-home 

I guess they do patient transports now.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 8, 2016)

That website is incredible, in the least flattering use of that term.

You have no details as to your operation or service.
No linked request-for-service, employment, contact information or even a "who we are".
You literally don't even have details for your buzzword-filled assertions. No facts, no citations, nothing. It's vaporware.


This, on the other hand, is a passable private EMS website: http://www.windsorems.com/ . I could request an ambulance, pay a bill, find contact information or even apply for a job. You don't even have an advertising page, and your pictures are literally other people's random clipart. 

I award you no points.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 8, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> First of all,  http://www.ambulnz.com/  NOT that difficult to find.  Also, since it's in the process of changing 3 separate companies into one entity, each company has their own website, for now.


Thats an ambulance website? Doesn't look like it


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 8, 2016)

In the Ambulnz future, there is no need for contact information, details or facts.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 8, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> In the Ambulnz future, there is no need for contact information, details or facts.


Ok Ronald Reagan lol or do you prefer Doc Brown?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 8, 2016)

Gavin's answers are complete nonanswers. Drago, you want to go into more detail about these folks?


----------



## toyskater86 (Jun 8, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> In the Ambulnz future, there is no need for contact information, details or facts.


Roads? where ambulnz is going they don't need roads....


----------



## olaf1988 (Jun 8, 2016)

That website is amusing... all PR nonsense, no specifics. There are two reasons I believe Gavin is evasive in his answers: 1 he truly doesn't know the answers. He has no ambulance/EMS experience (per his linkedin- he used his real name as his screen name....) OR- 2: there's something they don't want on the public forum because they know we'll call it out. 

As for Ameripride, I don't think it's unfair for us to be skeptical of a company claiming they're going to "revolutionize" the industry. Gavin said to ask questions, and when I posed several legitimate concerns, he did not address ANY of them- it was you who provided the website, why did he just post that when ducking my original questions?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 8, 2016)

If these are the questions we ask on an Internet forum, imagine what a patient, insurance adjuster or health official must be wondering.


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Jun 8, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> In the Ambulnz future, there is no need for contact information, details or facts.


Hey @RocketMedic   If you're interested in our roles, I've given you my contact info multiple times to go ahead and apply and line up a meeting.  I also use my real name on here so you can look me up anytime or reach out direct (unlike anyone else here it appears lol).  
Meanwhile this same eve I'm getting a text from an EMT on the team with feedback from onboarding (hitting 3months) which is infinitely more important to make sure we're on the right track and delivering:

"hey! I appreciate the time you took to check in on me. Everything has been awesome. I'm making the money I want and I am working as much as I want. No limits. That's my kind of company."  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 8, 2016)

Maybe if I yell it loud enough Looker will show.lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 8, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> Hey @RocketMedic   If you're interested in our roles, I've given you my contact info multiple times to go ahead and apply and line up a meeting.  I also use my real name on here so you can look me up anytime or reach out direct (unlike anyone else here it appears lol).
> Meanwhile this same eve I'm getting a text from an EMT on the team with feedback from onboarding (hitting 3months) which is infinitely more important to make sure we're on the right track and delivering:
> 
> "hey! I appreciate the time you took to check in on me. Everything has been awesome. I'm making the money I want and I am working as much as I want. No limits. That's my kind of company."
> ...



Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Jun 8, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen.


Lol really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Jun 8, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> Lol really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go, and that's the last back and forth I'm chiming in on.  My role at Ambulnz is to just help find great people and make sure the opportunities we list are real and attainable. That's it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 9, 2016)

So, how are employees paid? Is it a direct-deposit thing from Ambulnz or is it a biweekly check/direct deposit from the subsidiaries? Do they get paid literally on a daily basis or biweekly?


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 9, 2016)

You guys seem to not understand something. Ambulnz as a company is still not running.  There are still 3 separate companies that are now being refitted to become Ambulnz Health.  The approvals by all governing entities are not done yet.  There are no running Ambulnz rigs.  Are you really that impatient that you need them to have everything up BEFORE they are ready? 

BTW, Gavin is a recruiter not an operations person, or an EMT coordinator or part of the management.  It's possible that he's not at liberty to go into details, because it's not part of his job descriptions.  I posted what I did a few days ago to make some of you think about your approach, and guess what, nothing changed.

RocketMedic, the employees are employees of the company (Right now, of the 3 separate companies, but once it's all formalized, of Ambulnz).  They get paid *THE HIGHER* of their hourly wage (plus any over, or double time) *OR* the $30 per call.  That works with every labor law in California.  State does not mind when you pay MORE than what you are supposed to pay.


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 9, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> If these are the questions we ask on an Internet forum, imagine what a patient, insurance adjuster or health official must be wondering.


What would those "health officials" be worried about ?  You are stirring stuff up for the sake of stirring stuff up.  That's just ridiculous.  All labor laws are followed.  Software has been vetted by LA and Orange County EMS as far as I know,  They are doing ePCR which makes it all clean, patients are happy, partner facilities who are already ordering services using the new methods are amazed at what they can do and see.  You don't know any of it because you are sitting in your chair and asking questions and REFUSE to believe it's possible. 

The guy is telling you to come to an interview and see for yourself.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 9, 2016)

gonefishing, very professional of you.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 9, 2016)

Actually was ment on a different topic and cant figure out how to remove.  Disregard.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## looker (Jun 9, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> You guys seem to not understand something. Ambulnz as a company is still not running.  There are still 3 separate companies that are now being refitted to become Ambulnz Health.  The approvals by all governing entities are not done yet.  There are no running Ambulnz rigs.  Are you really that impatient that you need them to have everything up BEFORE they are ready?
> 
> BTW, Gavin is a recruiter not an operations person, or an EMT coordinator or part of the management.  It's possible that he's not at liberty to go into details, because it's not part of his job descriptions.  I posted what I did a few days ago to make some of you think about your approach, and guess what, nothing changed.
> 
> RocketMedic, the employees are employees of the company (Right now, of the 3 separate companies, but once it's all formalized, of Ambulnz).  They get paid *THE HIGHER* of their hourly wage (plus any over, or double time) *OR* the $30 per call.  That works with every labor law in California.  State does not mind when you pay MORE than what you are supposed to pay.



Yes this companies are not running as one as they haven't gotten medicare/medi-caid/county/city approval etc. We get it. Lets analyze your statement for a second. This new company employee recruiter to get employees to join the company? Now why would you need such people when you pay up to 72k a year. That is more then many RN make and with only 6 month of training for emt. Why not just go to emt's schools and let them know your pay scale, i am betting you would have no problem having a line of candidate outside your door. Oh you want experience emt's, no problem hang around dialysis center etc and give out flyers to those employees. I am again sure they will quickly line up to work for this new to be company. You can't be your own boss and work for ambulance company as it will never pass the independent contractor test(maybe your advertisement is misunderstood if so i take this comment back). All of this people will be employees when new company is formed. It's good to hear that you are paying legal wage as required by labor law. Here is one question that i don't think i ever seen reply to, when do you consider call starting? Is it when crew getting assigned a call, when they arrive at pick up location, when they load a patient, etc? How about end of call, when crew arrive at destination, drop off patient etc?


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 10, 2016)

This whole discussion is hilarious. Either you will be making more money than any other ambulance company around or it sounds good on paper, but the reality will hit hard when the bills are finally paid. Plus it seems nobody remembers Resuce One, they used to pay by the call and had to switch to an hourly rate when they couldn't get employees willing to sit in a truck for free until a call came in.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 10, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> This whole discussion is hilarious. Either you will be making more money than any other ambulance company around or it sounds good on paper, but the reality will hit hard when the bills are finally paid. Plus it seems nobody remembers Resuce One, they used to pay by the call and had to switch to an hourly rate when they couldn't get employees willing to sit in a truck for free until a call came in.


Never the less that's not really legal.  The way uber, lyft, cab drivers get away with it is you are a contractual worker paying out a percentage.  Like Uber I beleive gets 30% of your take home.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2016)

Sure, not everyone replying here has been business polite. It's an internet message board, that should be expected. If the Ambulanz official internet presence reacts to the internet by effectively throwing a hissy fit when not everyone immediately swallows their kool-aid and goes "ZOMG these guys are the best!!!!11!!1" it honestly makes me question the competency of the management.....after all, you don't see any other business or organization (medical, public safety, for profits, etc) have a PIO that flips out when asked hard questions on a public forum they're willing participating in......Kind of a red flag there, if the management's is showing incompentence here, where else are they showing it?

Plus there's some conflicting claims here, one is that current employees are already super stoked and are indeed making the claimed 72K.....yet on the other hand the company isn't actually up and running yet, it's still in the process of being licensed and the three companies bought out are still operating as they have been....which is it? How can company employees be making such outstanding pay scales when the company isn't even operational yet? Red flag, big one.

I'm a field EMT, I'm not a supervisor or station crew chief or anything involved with management...I make $10.50/hour, and they've basically said they are going to keep us at 50cents above minimum as it climbs.... so yes, especially since I drive a pickup truck with 18/mpg highway 34 miles one way to my station I would DEARLY love to make even half of what Ambulanz claims. EMTs and Paramedics involved in Public Safety should be making more money IMO, we face the exact same risks and hazards as the firefighters we respond with, so yeah, even 35-40K compared to the rookie firefighter's 75K would be awesome compared to what we get now. So if Ambulanz COULD actually deliver on their claims, it would be awesome. However, after having been around the block, not just as an EMT dealing with private companies here in LA, but other life experiences (spending 5 years in the Army and dealing with many a claim from insidious salesmen looking to take advantage of a brand new Private who doesn't know 20%APR on that new Mustang is the exact opposite of a great deal for example)....so when sorry, but I only see smoke and mirrors and snake oil in these claims.

Some legitimate questions have been raised......and not one has been answered satisfactorily. Saying "Come in for an interview!" is not answering anyone's questions. This is a business filled with companies that go under, even though they only pay minimum wage, and here you guys are, making claims that are frankly too good to be true, and you can't provide any justification for how you intend to follow through on those claims.


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Jun 10, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Sure, not everyone replying here has been business polite. It's an internet message board, that should be expected. If the Ambulanz official internet presence reacts to the internet by effectively throwing a hissy fit when not everyone immediately swallows their kool-aid and goes "ZOMG these guys are the best!!!!11!!1" it honestly makes me question the competency of the management.....after all, you don't see any other business or organization (medical, public safety, for profits, etc) have a PIO that flips out when asked hard questions on a public forum they're willing participating in......Kind of a red flag there, if the management's is showing incompentence here, where else are they showing it?
> 
> Plus there's some conflicting claims here, one is that current employees are already super stoked and are indeed making the claimed 72K.....yet on the other hand the company isn't actually up and running yet, it's still in the process of being licensed and the three companies bought out are still operating as they have been....which is it? How can company employees be making such outstanding pay scales when the company isn't even operational yet? Red flag, big one.
> 
> ...


Huh? Not sure what you mean by "Effectively throwing a fit" here.  We have a complete open door policy for those genuinely interested. If you're a legitimate qualified candidate you're welcome to apply,  come onsite to check us out and ask any and all questions you may have.  Gavin @ Ambulnz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Jun 10, 2016)

@Jim37F If you think I'm being too vague or guarded, sorry and really that's not the intention at all, or how we work here.  So far I've taken the time to answer the primary details of our model and, per request, direct feedback from EMTs which are already onboard multiple months in.  My real name and contact info is listed if you'd like to get in touch unlike any of the anonymous posters here who have outright stated they are: A from direct competitors or B in rude private messages that they are trolling in their time for fun (which is a 100% complete waste of time I don't have).  Given what I've seen going into every granular detail of our business model here would be very unwise wouldn't you agree?  Again, if you're actually qualified and interested, we're happy to review your resume and schedule an interview.  We don't waste people's time and just ask that you don't waste ours.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 10, 2016)

and yet you answer no questions...


----------



## looker (Jun 10, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> @Jim37F If you think I'm being too vague or guarded, sorry and really that's not the intention at all, or how we work here.  So far I've taken the time to answer the primary details of our model and, per request, direct feedback from EMTs which are already onboard multiple months in.  My real name and contact info is listed if you'd like to get in touch unlike any of the anonymous posters here who have outright stated they are: A from direct competitors or B in rude private messages that they are trolling in their time for fun (which is a 100% complete waste of time I don't have).  Given what I've seen going into every granular detail of our business model here would be very unwise wouldn't you agree?  Again, if you're actually qualified and interested, we're happy to review your resume and schedule an interview.  We don't waste people's time and just ask that you don't waste ours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So in that case why not answer basic question. When does $30 per call start/stops? It will in no way give up your secrets.


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Jun 10, 2016)

looker said:


> So in that case why not answer basic question. When does $30 per call start/stops? It will in no way give up your secrets.


Hey @looker Sure, Every completed transport counts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looker (Jun 11, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> Hey @looker Sure, Every completed transport counts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for confirming what i thought you were doing. While it might seems like it will be win/win at the end it will not work. When crew works either 8 or 10 or 12 they all like to slack off. Take a little longer on arrival, loading etc and as result do less work. Give crew incentive to work harder and they make more money. Except crew will not be able to do amount of jobs that they would need to do to come anywhere close to 72 a year, especially if the area that you take is extremely big in order to try to keep units working non stop. While we did have big reduction in ambulance companies and i am sure we will have more, there is still not enough business to do what you suggest that crew can do to make that much. Lets also not forget that there are delays beyond crew control such as traffic, patient not ready in arrival facility, no room for patient in the drop off facility, patient cancelled appointment before you arrived/during and no one told you etc. I will be honest, advertising that you can make up to 72k a year, be your own boss etc make great for marking but at the end of the day it's just smoke and mirror as you will not be able to deliver it. At the same time, good luck. Maybe you can do what no one been able to do before even biggest company like AMR which been in business for very long time.


----------



## MeatWagon (Jun 11, 2016)

Graphics wrap being applied to 4 new Ford Transit Type II ambulances for Ambulnz. I can't post a link to the photos because I'm a newbie here. To see the photos go to getmorewraps on Instagram.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## gonefishing (Jun 11, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> View attachment 2855


I seem to recall some where that in order to pass as an ambulance in LA county as well as city, chp, you need to have an identification that it is an ambulance.  Also per city rules, if its a cct unit must state cct but than again ive seen Amwest on multiple occasions running cct out of a bls unit and Royalty having cct equipment and designated units BEFORE they were qualified for cct operations.  If I saw that going down the street, I would think it was Sears, Lowes,Amazon or some other retailer vs ambulance imo.  Also insurance cases have proven that yellow and red have both been seen as better attention grabbers and lower your risk of accidents by 30% just saying.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## looker (Jun 11, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I seem to recall some where that in order to pass as an ambulance in LA county as well as city, chp, you need to have an identification that it is an ambulance.  Also per city rules, if its a cct unit must state cct but than again ive seen Amwest on multiple occasions running cct out of a bls unit and Royalty having cct equipment and designated units BEFORE they were qualified for cct operations.  If I saw that going down the street, I would think it was Sears, Lowes,Amazon or some other retailer vs ambulance imo.  Also insurance cases have proven that yellow and red have both been seen as better attention grabbers and lower your risk of accidents by 30% just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Yes ambulance must be easily identified as ambulance. That to me look more like some type of delivery compare to ambulance. As for royalty, their were conducting cct prior to la county enacting new rule regarding license so it was all legal


----------



## looker (Jun 11, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> View attachment 2855


I been doing research and i don't believe that is real picture. I say that because when application was submitted to lacounty for approval there was following statement "
On 10/08/15, color photographs were submitted of the right, left, front and rear of an Impulse Ambulance. On the bottom of the photos is a statement which is signed by Vince Pinsky, Managing Director for Ambulnz Health, LLC and Andre Oberholzer, CFO for Ambulnz Health, LLC which indicates the Impulse Ambulance vehicle color scheme and insignia will remain the same as previously approved without any changes.
On 11/17/15, a revised “Organizational Structure” chart for Ambulnz, LLC was submitted which states an identifier will be added on the vehicles “Owned by Ambulnz Health, LLC."

It's on page 22 of the application for change of ownership.
I don't believe change of ownership been submitted for any other ambulance to la county but  could be wrong.


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 12, 2016)

looker, a lot of stuff has happened since that meeting  they bought 2 more companies.  That is the real ambulance. And it's been approved by EMS.


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 12, 2016)

looker said:


> Thank you for confirming what i thought you were doing. While it might seems like it will be win/win at the end it will not work. When crew works either 8 or 10 or 12 they all like to slack off. Take a little longer on arrival, loading etc and as result do less work. Give crew incentive to work harder and they make more money. Except crew will not be able to do amount of jobs that they would need to do to come anywhere close to 72 a year, especially if the area that you take is extremely big in order to try to keep units working non stop. While we did have big reduction in ambulance companies and i am sure we will have more, there is still not enough business to do what you suggest that crew can do to make that much. Lets also not forget that there are delays beyond crew control such as traffic, patient not ready in arrival facility, no room for patient in the drop off facility, patient cancelled appointment before you arrived/during and no one told you etc. I will be honest, advertising that you can make up to 72k a year, be your own boss etc make great for marking but at the end of the day it's just smoke and mirror as you will not be able to deliver it. At the same time, good luck. Maybe you can do what no one been able to do before even biggest company like AMR which been in business for very long time.



See, you don't see the whole picture, because Gavin is not at liberty to discuss ALL the strategies that lead to a much more productive way of doing business here in public.  His job is to get people to come to interviews and get hired.  Nevertheless, without giving away details, Ambulnz is implementing some new strategies and technologies to make all the things you mention above not so relevant.  Lazy employees will not be on crews that get "per call" payments, those are reserved for employees who want to hussle and make money.  You have to be productive and not lazy in order to get paid and that is what Ambulnz will expect from their crews.  Once a few paychecks come in and EMTs start telling their friends, there will be lines for interviews, but until then, it's Gavin's job to get people to come in and apply, because they have 3 stations with a growing line of business and not enough employees, because everyone is afraid of this new entity and are afraid to leave their old jobs where they are being paid minimum wage plus 50 cents.

BTW, at Ameripride, we paid (and still pay) $12 starting wage for the last year.  And still had a problem getting employees because of the crazy bonuses paid out by some ambulance companies.  All while doing ZERO Medicare dialysis.


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 12, 2016)

BTW, I hope you guys understand that I have ZERO to gain in this conversation.  I am not part of Ambulnz nor do I run Ameripride anymore.  I just think they deserve a chance because they are doing some fantastic things that are new and different.  The owner, Stan, has a lot of passion for EMTs and the way the industry under-rewards them.  He's been in the field and he knows his stuff.  When they purchased Ameripride, he spent two days talking to all our employees to see what was working and what was not, personally.  Time will tell how much they will succeed but nobody has tried so much on your behalf yet, and was treated with such disdain and distrust.  I understand lack of trust considering some of the organizations you work for, but the fact that none of you will take an hour to go to an interview and report back is sad.


----------



## looker (Jun 12, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> See, you don't see the whole picture, because Gavin is not at liberty to discuss ALL the strategies that lead to a much more productive way of doing business here in public.  His job is to get people to come to interviews and get hired.  Nevertheless, without giving away details, Ambulnz is implementing some new strategies and technologies to make all the things you mention above not so relevant.  Lazy employees will not be on crews that get "per call" payments, those are reserved for employees who want to hussle and make money.  You have to be productive and not lazy in order to get paid and that is what Ambulnz will expect from their crews.  Once a few paychecks come in and EMTs start telling their friends, there will be lines for interviews, but until then, it's Gavin's job to get people to come in and apply, because they have 3 stations with a growing line of business and not enough employees, because everyone is afraid of this new entity and are afraid to leave their old jobs where they are being paid minimum wage plus 50 cents.
> 
> BTW, at Ameripride, we paid (and still pay) $12 starting wage for the last year.  And still had a problem getting employees because of the crazy bonuses paid out by some ambulance companies.  All while doing ZERO Medicare dialysis.


So you say I don't see full picture, so by implementing new strategy and new technology etc they will be able to have patient ready when they get to nursing place etc? Oh please that is just wishful thinking. Even when you do hospital discharge you might be waiting because doc forgot to sign some paper. Hussling is all good if and when that is possible but often times its not. They are new guys on the block that do a lot of talking but anyone with basic understanding of how ambulance industry works understand that getting employees to hussle as you put it will not work. Good luck to this new company to be sucesful as they are claiming but  I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 12, 2016)

Again per who ive spoken to from your company/companies they say that $72k a year is bull.  Plus from some of the quality people you hire, ive ended up showing up 10 minutes later taking them back to the ER for something the emt should have caught when he picked up.  Your hussle is going to hurt people.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## looker (Jun 12, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Again per who ive spoken to from your company/companies they say that $72k a year is bull.  Plus from some of the quality people you hire, ive ended up showing up 10 minutes later taking them back to the ER for something the emt should have caught when he picked up.  Your hussle is going to hurt people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


That is also another issue of crew cutting corners to get more trip done


----------



## toyskater86 (Jun 13, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> View attachment 2855



Similar?


----------



## looker (Jun 13, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> looker, a lot of stuff has happened since that meeting  they bought 2 more companies.  That is the real ambulance. And it's been approved by EMS.


While i believe you, there is nothing public that i would expect to be. Specifically la county do not have pending change of ownership. That is the main step company must take in addition to notifying medicare etc of ownership change. Yet you say that ameripride is now being run under new management.


----------



## BurntMedic (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey all, I'm new to this forum and found this particular thread as I was googling Ambulnz, a company that I have an interview with in the next several weeks. I've read this entire thread and I must admit, I'm just as skeptical as you are. I'm a 10 year vet of Los Angeles private ems, and as such, am sufficiently wary of any ambulance company in the greater los angeles area. That being said, googling the names of the CEO of Ambulnz, Stan Vashovsky, and the CFO, Andre Oberholzer, gives some pretty telling information about the direction this company is headed. It seems both have been execs at Phillips Medical Systems Group and both men have very impressive tech resumes. It's enough for me to at least take the interview and give these guys a thorough look. I hope you find this info helpful and I'll report back post-interview.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 13, 2016)

BurntMedic said:


> Hey all, I'm new to this forum and found this particular thread as I was googling Ambulnz, a company that I have an interview with in the next several weeks. I've read this entire thread and I must admit, I'm just as skeptical as you are. I'm a 10 year vet of Los Angeles private ems, and as such, am sufficiently wary of any ambulance company in the greater los angeles area. That being said, googling the names of the CEO of Ambulnz, Stan Vashovsky, and the CFO, Andre Oberholzer, gives some pretty telling information about the direction this company is headed. It seems both have been execs at Phillips Medical Systems Group and both men have very impressive tech resumes. It's enough for me to at least take the interview and give these guys a thorough look. I hope you find this info helpful and I'll report back post-interview.


Well than as you know your timing in this situation is pretty convenient.  We've had several report Post interview that it wasn't all it was made out to be and I have 2 other sources that state the same.  Im curious where youworked before? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 13, 2016)

Also ive been around for well over 10 years in LA and know my share of old timers.  Some newbies as well.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BurntMedic (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow. Ok. I started at mccormick in 2006 right out of emt school at El camino. I worked 1501 for 3 years out inglewood, the old station on imperial and prairie. I left to go el Caminos full time fire academy and when I finished I was hired at ucla-Santa monica as a tech in the er. I worked for 3 years there until I could afford medic school at freeman, which I payed for myself, out of pocket. I did my internship with la city and I was out in 20 shifts. I got hired at ambuserve out of the gate and have been there ever since. Im currently sitting in an ugly-*** green and purple rig trying to figure out my next move. My point is, as a newcomer to the thread, maybe I have a fresh set of eyes. I don't work for Ambulanz, nor do I have any ties to them, other than an interview in the next couple weeks. Maybe take a step back and get some perspective on the situation, look at it from a different angle. I'm just trying to see the whole picture before I rush to judgement and form an opinion. I hadn't seen the point brought up that several of the higher-ups come from several reputable technology companies and maybe there's more to the story. Im not some corporate shill, I just want all the information.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jun 13, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> Similar?



sorry this looks better, and similar to Ambulnz


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 13, 2016)

BurntMedic said:


> Wow. Ok. I started at mccormick in 2006 right out of emt school at El camino. I worked 1501 for 3 years out inglewood, the old station on imperial and prairie. I left to go el Caminos full time fire academy and when I finished I was hired at ucla-Santa monica as a tech in the er. I worked for 3 years there until I could afford medic school at freeman, which I payed for myself, out of pocket. I did my internship with la city and I was out in 20 shifts. I got hired at ambuserve out of the gate and have been there ever since. Im currently sitting in an ugly-*** green and purple rig trying to figure out my next move. My point is, as a newcomer to the thread, maybe I have a fresh set of eyes. I don't work for Ambulanz, nor do I have any ties to them, other than an interview in the next couple weeks. Maybe take a step back and get some perspective on the situation, look at it from a different angle. I'm just trying to see the whole picture before I rush to judgement and form an opinion. I hadn't seen the point brought up that several of the higher-ups come from several reputable technology companies and maybe there's more to the story. Im not some corporate shill, I just want all the information.


Why not go somewhere like AMR, care, doctors,schaefer if you have 911 experience.  If you have fire training they bought rural metro and can lateral over to fire fighting.  Amr, doctors, schaefer are as well union and at a 10 year mark could be making some serious dough.  Ambuserve is a pretty big drop from Mccormick.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 13, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> sorry this looks better, and similar to Ambulnz







Are you here for my solar or to take my mom to dialysis?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 13, 2016)

This is getting a little petty, isn't it? Are you down to making fun of the trucks? 

 If you really want to know what's going on, why don't you go interview and then come back and report to all the curious people who are just dying to know what's happening at Ambulnz. 

Otherwise, why not just go about your business?


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 13, 2016)

Likewise.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 13, 2016)

looker said:


> While i believe you, there is nothing public that i would expect to be. Specifically la county do not have pending change of ownership. That is the main step company must take in addition to notifying medicare etc of ownership change. Yet you say that ameripride is now being run under new management.



So, if all your knowledge comes from reading the online applications of ambulance companies, you may have a really one sided view of how EMS Agency works.  Trust me , you do not know how it works.  Not everything has to be done through a public hearing, and it's not hiding anything, some things are done through other channels that are 100% legal.  Once it happens you will know.

And btw, there is nothing wrong with the way Ambulnz is operating Ameripride right now.  The local authorities are aware of it, it's something called a Management Agreement pending a sale.  Standard procedure in this and most other businesses where there is government entities approvals that are needed for the sale.

You know, that guy BurntMedic is the smartest guy I have met here so far.  He did the easy thing called GOOGLE and looked up the people running Ambulnz.  If you had done so, none of this "fake, bait and switch, dialysis fraud" conversation would be happening.   Look those two up and you will know why you should be applying with them.  The rest of you, keep working for $10.50 an your and staying on your high horses.

*AND ONCE AGAIN*,  management of another company making fun of a competitor without saying who they are is 100% UNETHICAL.  I will not say now who they are but if they post again, I will tell people who they are.


----------



## fatkid (Jun 13, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> So, if all your knowledge comes from reading the online applications of ambulance companies, you may have a really one sided view of how EMS Agency works.  Trust me , you do not know how it works.  Not everything has to be done through a public hearing, and it's not hiding anything, some things are done through other channels that are 100% legal.  Once it happens you will know.
> 
> And btw, there is nothing wrong with the way Ambulnz is operating Ameripride right now.  The local authorities are aware of it, it's something called a Management Agreement pending a sale.  Standard procedure in this and most other businesses where there is government entities approvals that are needed for the sale.
> 
> ...



So did all Ameripride EMT's get a pay raise yet?? Are they making 72k a year now, or are they making the same prior to the merger.


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 13, 2016)

fatkid said:


> So did all Ameripride EMT's get a pay raise yet?? Are they making 72k a year now, or are they making the same prior to the merger.



Are you really that childish to think that EVERY EMT will make 72k? This is obviously an idealistic figure that will probably be difficult to achieve for many EMTs? Why do you keep sticking it so much, no matter how much facts are put in front of you?  Why not cheer for someone who is trying to improve your brethern's pay?  

Also, Ameripride's base pay has been $12 for any full time EMT for over a year now, not the $10.50 you guys are all crying about.  And, no, they are not making 72k yet, because, as I said earlier in the thread (not that you pay attention), the companies have not merged yet, and for the most part, each one is run separately, with separate payrolls and management teams. Some of the things that are being tested at Impulse right now (like the $30/call pay) have not been implemented at Ameripride yet.  The management is very smart not to roll out everything before it's all worked out and ready.


----------



## looker (Jun 13, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> So, if all your knowledge comes from reading the online applications of ambulance companies, you may have a really one sided view of how EMS Agency works.  Trust me , you do not know how it works.  Not everything has to be done through a public hearing, and it's not hiding anything, some things are done through other channels that are 100% legal.  Once it happens you will know.
> 
> And btw, there is nothing wrong with the way Ambulnz is operating Ameripride right now.  The local authorities are aware of it, it's something called a Management Agreement pending a sale.  Standard procedure in this and most other businesses where there is government entities approvals that are needed for the sale.
> 
> ...



If you think i get my info from google you highly mistaken. I own my own bls ift company. I been considering selling for the last 3 month and talked to both county and la city to see what the procedure is on seller makes the purchase.I sold my other part of business(wheelchair company 3 years ago and glad i did, now i think it's time to get ride of ems before this drops like a hammer as well) I was told that I will still be legal responsible until it's officially approved by the county. As for you spilling name of management, not sure who you're talking about as I never id myself nor do i advertise for employee on this board for that reason so i can be anonymous. The main issue people have here is the claim of 72k. Many companies have been purchased/merged over the year but none of them made such crazy claim that your wage will triple. If 72k even remotely possible, i am sure that shortly a lot of emt's will be talking about it. One thing i am curious, if you're no longer involved, why are yo so happy to defend any comment that says anything about your old company?


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 13, 2016)

looker, I was not talking about you, when I mentioned management. I DO find it wrong and unethical that you make fun of your competitor while being anonymous, but there is another member in this thread who is a Marketing Director for another ambulance provider, who is doing the same. When you are in business/management, you have a higher standard than an EMT.  It is wrong to poke fun, name in a bad way, say "don't go there, go here" about your direct competitor.  It is sleazy and uncalled for.  Honor is important to some of us in business.

As far as why I continue to be part of this conversation? Simple. I am proud of the company I ran.  I did not try to sell my company, i was running it fine by myself.  The Ambulnz people were asking around LA for companies that they should talk to, and someone recommended us to them.  They came and liked what they saw, how the company was run, honestly and honorably, and gave us an offer.  We decided that it was a) a good offer, and b) the right people to continue and IMPROVE the legacy that I worked crazy hours for 5 years to create.  That's why I am helping them.  I respect the hell out of them, and I believe in what they are doing.  BTW, it's not all lovefest here. I am the first to give them critique when I see something that could be done differently, PRIVATELY to them. And they listen, and make their OWN decision.  And I respect that, they will succeed on their own terms.

As far as the 72k number, yeah, it's a bit ambitious, and quite a tough one to explain and to achieve.  I would have shot for a lower target, but they wanted to aim high and they got you all talking about it.  And I don't mind your skepticism of it, I mind the accusatory and derogatory tone of this conversation, specially by people that should be staying the hell away from it.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 13, 2016)

AmeriPride said:


> looker, I was not talking about you, when I mentioned management. I DO find it wrong and unethical that you make fun of your competitor while being anonymous, but there is another member in this thread who is a Marketing Director for another ambulance provider, who is doing the same. When you are in business/management, you have a higher standard than an EMT.  It is wrong to poke fun, name in a bad way, say "don't go there, go here" about your direct competitor.  It is sleazy and uncalled for.  Honor is important to some of us in business.
> 
> As far as why I continue to be part of this conversation? Simple. I am proud of the company I ran.  I did not try to sell my company, i was running it fine by myself.  The Ambulnz people were asking around LA for companies that they should talk to, and someone recommended us to them.  They came and liked what they saw, how the company was run, honestly and honorably, and gave us an offer.  We decided that it was a) a good offer, and b) the right people to continue and IMPROVE the legacy that I worked crazy hours for 5 years to create.  That's why I am helping them.  I respect the hell out of them, and I believe in what they are doing.  BTW, it's not all lovefest here. I am the first to give them critique when I see something that could be done differently, PRIVATELY to them. And they listen, and make their OWN decision.  And I respect that, they will succeed on their own terms.
> 
> As far as the 72k number, yeah, it's a bit ambitious, and quite a tough one to explain and to achieve.  I would have shot for a lower target, but they wanted to aim high and they got you all talking about it.  And I don't mind your skepticism of it, I mind the accusatory and derogatory tone of this conversation, specially by people that should be staying the hell away from it.


Was that supposed to mean ME as management? FAR from management or a PR position, sorry! There are a few on here that know me in person and are laughing at it. I'm done with your post and simply observing.  Good luck to you.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AmeriPride (Jun 13, 2016)

No, it's not you.  This person is a Marketing director for a company Ameripride regularly competes with in the field.


----------



## fatkid (Jun 14, 2016)

I guess time will tell what will happen with Ambulnz and all the rhetoric surrounding this emerging company.


----------



## looker (Jun 14, 2016)

fatkid said:


> I guess time will tell what will happen with Ambulnz and all the rhetoric surrounding this emerging company.


I totally agree,I say within the next 3-6 month we should have much better picture if what they are saying is bs or they somehow figure out something that no one else have.


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Jun 14, 2016)

So they spoke of uber and their business model.  Is that how they're going to run?  I'd be curious to know how malpractice insurance works when it comes to independent contractors.  Anyone have insight onto that?  72k a year?  So working 20 days a month and getting 10 calls a day?  That's putting in some serious rushing on calls.  I was at one of the busiest ambulance companies and on our busiest day we maybe got seven or eight tops.  

Good luck to them if they can pull it off.


----------



## gonefishing (Jun 14, 2016)

Uclabruin103 said:


> So they spoke of uber and their business model.  Is that how they're going to run?  I'd be curious to know how malpractice insurance works when it comes to independent contractors.  Anyone have insight onto that?  72k a year?  So working 20 days a month and getting 10 calls a day?  That's putting in some serious rushing on calls.  I was at one of the busiest ambulance companies and on our busiest day we maybe got seven or eight tops.
> 
> Good luck to them if they can pull it off.


It would work based on strategy.  If you did a zone per ambulance deal vs system management status which doesn't work in LA due to traffic.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 18, 2016)

Not to dredge this topic up from the depths, but I had some business in Monrovia the other night and cruised by their station


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 21, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> Not to dredge this topic up from the depths, but I had some business in Monrovia the other night and cruised by their station
> 
> View attachment 2904
> View attachment 2903



its like ikea store front ambulance. gentrified ambulance service. so fancy.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 21, 2016)

Meh, I can't hate on their graphics too much, mostly because I used to roll around n these beauts:


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 21, 2016)

liked the Gerber rigs! They weren't the best color/design, but they stood out against all the other white ambulance with blue stripe companies. 

As I've heard, Care bought a bunch of the old Gerber rigs and something with their paint made it so they couldn't be repainted. There's a couple of these old Gerber/Care rigs floating around and I really like their design.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 21, 2016)

I remember after the company went under I saw one of the Crestlines driving around in Schaefer's colors. They looked kinda funky (I guess just different because of all the rounded corners vs square box) but I actually kinda liked them...I'd take one of those Crestlines over a Sprinter van lol  (though a Sprinter mod wouldn't be too bad I bet....though I'm still a firm believer that with the amount of stuff we put on these chassis a truck chassis designed to haul loads is a lot more sense than a van)


----------



## Ambulnz (Jul 26, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> has anyone heard of a new company coming into LA County buying up a bunch of small companies? the company is called "Ambulnz" and all I have read is that they bought Impulse, but i have heard from others that they also bought Aegis ambulance and Ameripride ambulance. They also advertise that their EMTs can make up to 72k a year.



Everyone at Ambulnz is excited about the growing buzz around our company and we welcome all input from the community of EMTs represented on this blog.

Now that we have received final regulatory approval to officially operate as Ambulnz across Los Angeles, we will be communicating about our official launch and growth plans shortly.

What we can share now is that Ambulnz is being built for the EMT by EMTs, with a business model that creates a career path and opportunities for dedicated and hard-working EMTs. This includes annual compensation of up to $72,000 for the most motivated candidates.

The acquisition and integration of AmeriPride, Impulse and Aegis ambulance services to a unified Ambulnz brand is a significant step toward achieving our vision of transforming medical transportation. We chose to start with these three operations because of their strategic locations across Los Angeles and their proven EMTs.

Some of you have seen our new rigs and updated stations – and many more improvements and innovations are on the way. We will communicate all of them on this and other social media as part of our official launch as one Ambulnz.

In the meantime, we will continue to expand and improve our operations to achieve our vision as a provider of excellent patient care and the ultimate destination for the industry’s best EMTs.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 26, 2016)

Sprinter mods suck lol


Jim37F said:


> I remember after the company went under I saw one of the Crestlines driving around in Schaefer's colors. They looked kinda funky (I guess just different because of all the rounded corners vs square box) but I actually kinda liked them...I'd take one of those Crestlines over a Sprinter van lol  (though a Sprinter mod wouldn't be too bad I bet....though I'm still a firm believer that with the amount of stuff we put on these chassis a truck chassis designed to haul loads is a lot more sense than a van)


printer


----------



## fatkid (Jul 27, 2016)

I heard that the EMT's will have to lease the ambulance from the complany per day and will be paid a fraction of the total amount of the bill.


----------



## irescueu (Jul 27, 2016)

fatkid said:


> I heard that the EMT's will have to lease the ambulance from the complany per day and will be paid a fraction of the total amount of the bill.



Yea... that's like major illegal. EMTs - STAY AWAY FROM LEASING AN AMBULANCE FOR HIRE FROM ANYONE. When you lease an ambulance for hire, YOU become the business owner. While that might sound tasty, YOU are the one who has to have a Medicare billing number, because YOU are the operator of the ambulance. Remember, you are an adult signing a lease agreement. So just like your apartment or car, you are the one responsible for everything that happens, not the leasing company - Ambulanz. 

So when it comes time to collect for your services and Ambulanz sends off a bill based on your work, It's illegal. They didn't provide the services - you, as the lessor, did. And because you don't have a Medicare or Medi-Cal provider number, you are now fraudulently sending claims to the federal government or state, asking for thousands of dollars in reimbursement. Ambulanz is involved too, because they are fraudulently allowing you to use their Medicare / Medi-Cal provider numbers.

So if you drop a patient, wreck out, or generally f**k up, it's your *** that's gonna get cut loose. They you'll have some real fun trying to 'splain yourself to the crew cuts wearing blue windbreakers.


----------



## luke_31 (Jul 27, 2016)

fatkid said:


> I heard that the EMT's will have to lease the ambulance from the complany per day and will be paid a fraction of the total amount of the bill.


Can someone who actually works there confirm this?  Otherwise it's just another rumor about this company that isn't substantiated yet.


----------



## looker (Jul 28, 2016)

fatkid said:


> I heard that the EMT's will have to lease the ambulance from the complany per day and will be paid a fraction of the total amount of the bill.



They can't be that stupid so I will wait to comment till  i hear some confirmation on this rumor.


----------



## medic19 (Jul 28, 2016)

irescueu said:


> Yea... that's like major illegal. EMTs - STAY AWAY FROM LEASING AN AMBULANCE FOR HIRE FROM ANYONE. When you lease an ambulance for hire, YOU become the business owner. While that might sound tasty, YOU are the one who has to have a Medicare billing number, because YOU are the operator of the ambulance. Remember, you are an adult signing a lease agreement. So just like your apartment or car, you are the one responsible for everything that happens, not the leasing company - Ambulanz.
> 
> So when it comes time to collect for your services and Ambulanz sends off a bill based on your work, It's illegal. They didn't provide the services - you, as the lessor, did. And because you don't have a Medicare or Medi-Cal provider number, you are now fraudulently sending claims to the federal government or state, asking for thousands of dollars in reimbursement. Ambulanz is involved too, because they are fraudulently allowing you to use their Medicare / Medi-Cal provider numbers.
> 
> So if you drop a patient, wreck out, or generally f**k up, it's your *** that's gonna get cut loose. They you'll have some real fun trying to 'splain yourself to the crew cuts wearing blue windbreakers.





looker said:


> They can't be that stupid so I will wait to comment till  i hear some confirmation on this rumor.



So I work for Ambulnz. None of this is true. All EMT's will continue to be paid as employees receiving a W-2 and benefts. What is true, is that Ambulnz is hard at work trying to create an environment where those who hustle and work hard will have the opportunity to earn serious money. And those are the facts


----------



## Rano Pano (Jul 28, 2016)

What's your position with the company? A field EMT that is NOT associated with management?

Why don't you further explain how their system works, & how much you are making?Considering that is a main point being posted about in this forum I think its appropriate.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 28, 2016)

Rano Pano said:


> What's your position with the company? A field EMT that is NOT associated with management?
> 
> Why don't you further explain how their system works, & how much you are making?Considering that is a main point being posted about in this forum I think its appropriate.


From what I heard from a medic at one of the umbrella companies, they tried the system of paying per call etc and it failed.  It was a test.  The emt I know at another umbrella company of theirs is NOT getting paid any where near what they claim.  Again yes, the call program exist, it was a trial program and I heard it failed.  Either way successful or not kudos for trying something new.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## irescueu (Jul 30, 2016)

"So I work for Ambulnz. None of this is true. All EMT's will continue to be paid as employees receiving a W-2 and benefts. What is true, is that Ambulnz is hard at work trying to create an environment where those who hustle and work hard will have the opportunity to earn serious money. And those are the facts."

_-- Translated from Armenian mob boss speak by Google Translate.

Don't worry, bro. Yes. Very good. S'ok. Not illegal. Come on, bro. I feex for you. No problem. _


----------



## looker (Jul 30, 2016)

irescueu said:


> "So I work for Ambulnz. None of this is true. All EMT's will continue to be paid as employees receiving a W-2 and benefts. What is true, is that Ambulnz is hard at work trying to create an environment where those who hustle and work hard will have the opportunity to earn serious money. And those are the facts."
> 
> _-- Translated from Armenian mob boss speak by Google Translate.
> 
> Don't worry, bro. Yes. Very good. S'ok. Not illegal. Come on, bro. I feex for you. No problem. _


As far as i know and someone here please correct me, i don't believe that Ambulnz owners are Armenian nor are they associated with any mob. It's just that their claim are pretty ridiculous when company like Bower's can't even make it in this market and now is going out of business.


----------



## fatkid (Aug 2, 2016)

looker said:


> They can't be that stupid so I will wait to comment till  i hear some confirmation on this rumor.


Heard this from an Aegis EMT crew two weeks ago.  Not saying its true, just reporting what they told me.


----------



## fatkid (Aug 2, 2016)

It has been confirmed that Ambulns will pay all EMT's 15.00 an hour by 2020.  Because its the law

http://file.lacounty.gov/dca/cms1_242546.pdf


----------



## looker (Aug 2, 2016)

fatkid said:


> Heard this from an Aegis EMT crew two weeks ago.  Not saying its true, just reporting what they told me.


For sake of argument, let assume this true. Let examine the issue with this.

Company must be able to pass this test or they will be in big trouble if irs catches them https://www.irs.gov/businesses/smal...ependent-contractor-self-employed-or-employee

Considering that you will be schedule days to work, you're told who to transport, where to transport etc it basically means that it's not independent contractor. Instead you're an employee. If this company is really going to true this, they will get a nice visit one day from irs and then get very big and nice fine. That is reason why I don't see them doing it. This company is basically making a lot of smoke with no fire.


----------



## mo2002 (Aug 3, 2016)

I think everyone is getting stuck in numbers. The original article said up to 72k. With that said it means the opportunity is there BUT if nobody makes it then it means they can always fall back on the 'up to'.

I part-time in a sales dept and this is unique wording. AT&T tells new customers to switch carriers and they can receive up to $650 in credits. Just look at advertising from home internet, they all say you can get up to 30MBPS, 100MBPS, 1GBPS. This does not mean all day everyday you're getting these speeds but the system can give you that much.



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## IDrago (Aug 3, 2016)

As an employee for Ambulnz I can attest to a considerable amount of changes being made in rapid succession to all three companies. I'm not exactly sure how the 72k annual income is achievable as corporate has not stated to us any policy or procedure on the matter. So that does remain to be seen.

As for the renting of the ambulances I have heard of that but I it so take it with a grain of salt considering there has been no official word from HQ.

I'm not a supervisor and I was never told to come on here and say anything positive. In fact I was extremely skeptical when the companies merged but I have to say these guys are very ambitious.

Do I think I'll make 72k a year? Maybe not but in this climate a company that is expanding with the veracity and financially investing itself into the future of the business gives you a little faith that they're not going to pull the rug out from underneath you. Ask former west coast ambulance EMTs. Call it false hope if you will but that's just my two cents.


----------



## Nunley (Aug 4, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> has anyone heard of a new company coming into LA County buying up a bunch of small companies? the company is called "Ambulnz" and all I have read is that they bought Impulse, but i have heard from others that they also bought Aegis ambulance and Ameripride ambulance. They also advertise that their EMTs can make up to 72k a year.


Interviewed with them today. Aegis ops supervisor conducted interview. They did buy ameripride and impulse. Potentially you can make great money. After 6 calls in the shift there is an incentive/bonus program ($27 a call) Depends on amount of calls run but seems to be a great opportunity to make good money. Everyone is just blowing hot air, they are legit.


----------



## fatkid (Aug 4, 2016)

Nunley said:


> Interviewed with them today. Aegis ops supervisor conducted interview. They did buy ameripride and impulse. Potentially you can make great money. After 6 calls in the shift there is an incentive/bonus program ($27 a call) Depends on amount of calls run but seems to be a great opportunity to make good money. Everyone is just blowing hot air, they are legit.


I am Leary anytime some says its "legit".  We will all see soon enough.  Either I will be eating some crow or back here talking smack about how right we all were.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 4, 2016)

fatkid said:


> I am Leary anytime some says its "legit".  We will all see soon enough.  Either I will be eating some crow or back here talking smack about how right we all were.


It's also leary due to these random users coming out of no where and never posting again.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Nunley (Aug 5, 2016)

fatkid said:


> I am Leary anytime some says its "legit".  We will all see soon enough.  Either I will be eating some crow or back here talking smack about how right we all were.


You seem legit


----------



## looker (Aug 5, 2016)

Nunley said:


> Interviewed with them today. Aegis ops supervisor conducted interview. They did buy ameripride and impulse. Potentially you can make great money. After 6 calls in the shift there is an incentive/bonus program ($27 a call) Depends on amount of calls run but seems to be a great opportunity to make good money. Everyone is just blowing hot air, they are legit.


Do you really expect people to believe that a random person interviewed with this company and was impressed so much that he/she decided to register on this board and post how great the company is?


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 8, 2016)

Nunley said:


> After 6 calls in the shift there is an incentive/bonus program ($27 a call)



Just for the argument's sake, let's do some simple math, based on known facts.

Fact #1: Ambulnz does not have a 911 contract with the county.
Fact #2: Ambulnz can't charge more than anyone else for a call
Fact #3: Ambulnz doesn't have their primary contract with any of the big hospitals

And here's the simple math. An average duration for a non-emergency call is anywhere between 1.5 to 4 hours, depending on the punctuality of the discharging facility or the wall time in the receiving facility, distance/traffic and any complications. If the company is willing to give out an 'incentive' after the 6th call on the shift, just how many back to back calls can a crew run on a 8/10/12 hours shift ? Also, that $27/hr figure falls comfortably into a x2-time hourly pay - and rest assured people WILL be pulling x2-time trying to knock off more than 6 calls, on a 10 or 12 hr shifts. Not to mention the sudden drop in service quality, since they will try and get rid of the patients ASAP.

Then there is the cost per call; the company must charge same or less than the rest of the privates in LACo, which means the entire 'we cash out big' spiel is nothing but hot air. 

And last, but not the least - if the company doesn't have their primary with places like UCLA, Kaiser, Keck, Kindred, Cedar etc, it means that they work with ****holes such as SCHN or LAComm.


----------



## mo2002 (Aug 8, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Just for the argument's sake, let's do some simple math, based on known facts.
> 
> Fact #1: Ambulnz does not have a 911 contract with the county.
> Fact #2: Ambulnz can't charge more than anyone else for a call
> ...


Common misconception is call bonus = lesser than satisfactory service. You can't rush a call no matter how hard you try the receiving facility works at their own pace. Plus LA and OC traffic is undaunting so that defeats the myth plus excuse.

P.S. I have never worked for Ambulnz *snickers* nor have I dreamt of it

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 8, 2016)

They can't,  but they'll try. Plus, they will be less than patient about it - and that WILL affect the pt care.


----------



## mo2002 (Aug 8, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> They can't,  but they'll try. Plus, they will be less than patient about it - and that WILL affect the pt care.


Like LA County isn't already riddled with workers that don't care. McCormick does call bonuses and I don't recall the quality of care diminishing either. For a call bonus to diminish care it means the care was low quality to begin with

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hosejockey (Aug 8, 2016)

medic19 said:


> So I work for Ambulnz. None of this is true. All EMT's will continue to be paid as employees receiving a W-2 and benefts. What is true, is that Ambulnz is hard at work trying to create an environment where those who hustle and work hard will have the opportunity to earn serious money. And those are the facts


said in true management fashion. I'm placing bets on a secondary company fake account to say this. "hustle and work hard" said no bls dialysis emt ever.


Can confirm, McCormick is a solid company to work for and they strive to have their emt's do the best that they can.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 9, 2016)

Las Vegas fire did call bonuses for a long time. I believe it was $50 per billable transport. That was before they restructured their response model with AMR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 9, 2016)

I really don't think there's any base for comparison between 911 companies or FD, and some random BLS establishment.


----------



## BobBarker (Aug 17, 2016)

Aegis and AmeriPride and SoCalAmbulance have terrible management. Most of the EMT's are nice and knowledgeable, but the dispatchers lie to the patients like it's an everyday thing(we'll be there in 10 minutes, we are right outside, etc.) and are routinely late to pickup patients from dialysis appointments. SoCalAmbulance actually stopped taking my picking up/dropping off one of my family members for dialysis because they couldnt make it on time. Of course management didn't care and I doubt the manager even goes on shift with his EMT's so he can know what its like. The EMT's are usually telling us they have 80+ calls for an 8hr shift with only 13 or so ambulances. Aegis and AmeriPride also don't pick up on time, but they are getting better. Unfortunately most of AmeriPride's ambulances don't have air conditioning, so imagine having a family member on dialysis in an ambulance for 30+minutes with no AC in Los Angeles... I know they aren't a taxi so they should be there in 5 minutes when they say they are but seriously lying to your patients and stranding them at the dialysis center after it closes multiple times isn't right.


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 23, 2016)

*THOUGHT ABOUT APPLYING FOR AMBULNZ. NOT SURE. HEARD MIXED THINGS. THERES ONLY 2 "GOOD" DISPATCHERS THERE AND THEY BOTH WORK AT NIGHT. SO MAYBE I'D TRY TO REQUEST NIGHT SHIFTS? IDK?, I LIKE THE COLOR OF THE RIGS AND THE 72K DOES SOUND GOOD. SO MAYBE? ANYONE ELSE HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT THIS NEW COMPANY. JUST SEEN AN AD ONLINE. ???*


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 23, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> *THOUGHT ABOUT APPLYING FOR AMBULNZ. NOT SURE. HEARD MIXED THINGS. THERES ONLY 2 "GOOD" DISPATCHERS THERE AND THEY BOTH WORK AT NIGHT. SO MAYBE I'D TRY TO REQUEST NIGHT SHIFTS? IDK?, I LIKE THE COLOR OF THE RIGS AND THE 72K DOES SOUND GOOD. SO MAYBE? ANYONE ELSE HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT THIS NEW COMPANY. JUST SEEN AN AD ONLINE. ???*


No need to spam the board in caps and bold.


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 23, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> No need to spam the board in caps and bold.


So it's spam cause I wrote in bold with a honest question? OK.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 23, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> So it's spam cause I wrote in bold with a honest question? OK.


Yes. It's literally the internet equivalent of you yelling in our faces. It is actually harder to read than normal non-bolded type with normal English capitalization rules, and visually distracts the reader from the actual content of your questions/comments.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 23, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Yes. It's literally the internet equivalent of you yelling in our faces. It is actually harder to read than normal non-bolded type with normal English capitalization rules, and visually distracts the reader from the actual content of your questions/comments.



Plus its annoying as all hell.


----------



## fatkid (Aug 23, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> *THOUGHT ABOUT APPLYING FOR AMBULNZ. NOT SURE. HEARD MIXED THINGS. THERES ONLY 2 "GOOD" DISPATCHERS THERE AND THEY BOTH WORK AT NIGHT. SO MAYBE I'D TRY TO REQUEST NIGHT SHIFTS? IDK?, I LIKE THE COLOR OF THE RIGS AND THE 72K DOES SOUND GOOD. SO MAYBE? ANYONE ELSE HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT THIS NEW COMPANY. JUST SEEN AN AD ONLINE. ???*



Apply and let us know what is really going on over there.


----------



## BobBarker (Aug 23, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> *THOUGHT ABOUT APPLYING FOR AMBULNZ. NOT SURE. HEARD MIXED THINGS. THERES ONLY 2 "GOOD" DISPATCHERS THERE AND THEY BOTH WORK AT NIGHT. SO MAYBE I'D TRY TO REQUEST NIGHT SHIFTS? IDK?, I LIKE THE COLOR OF THE RIGS AND THE 72K DOES SOUND GOOD. SO MAYBE? ANYONE ELSE HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT THIS NEW COMPANY. JUST SEEN AN AD ONLINE. ???*


1. Why are you writing in bold? We can all read English pretty good. 2. Unless you are working everyday, everyweek 12+hr shifts or are the billing manager billing patients who shouldn't be transported in the first place(ambulatory as non-ambulatory), then you won't be making 72k as an EMT. Ive spoken with some of the guys that work at some companies in SoCal, $11.50 an hour is about what you will make.


----------



## olaf1988 (Aug 24, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> *THOUGHT ABOUT APPLYING FOR AMBULNZ. NOT SURE. HEARD MIXED THINGS. THERES ONLY 2 "GOOD" DISPATCHERS THERE AND THEY BOTH WORK AT NIGHT. SO MAYBE I'D TRY TO REQUEST NIGHT SHIFTS? IDK?, I LIKE THE COLOR OF THE RIGS AND THE 72K DOES SOUND GOOD. SO MAYBE? ANYONE ELSE HEARD ANYTHING ABOUT THIS NEW COMPANY. JUST SEEN AN AD ONLINE. ???*



Aside from the bold/caps thing- did you read the thread? This entire thread is an answer to your question. Read it from the beginning, you'll see what some people know and what has been said about them, plus management response (as vague as it might be). Aside from that it seems that it's a "wait and see" type deal on whether they're too good to be true. See what others have said here, if you're still curious take an interview and then decide. So far we haven't been able to get a clear answer from people that work there.


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 26, 2016)

OK, So I Just Interviewed today with Ambulnz. They are NOT yet paying anyone the 72 K BUT The managemnt seems legit. Overkill but thats what you expect with a new company. They don't hve uniforms yet, though. Was told to wait for a call back by Monday. The station is gorgeous. Snacks and drinks for everyone. The EMT's I talked to seemed burnt out ALREADY though. I'll wait and see,,,


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 26, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> OK, So I Just Interviewed today with Ambulnz. They are NOT yet paying anyone the 72 K BUT The managemnt seems legit. Overkill but thats what you expect with a new company. They don't hve uniforms yet, though. Was told to wait for a call back by Monday. The station is gorgeous. Snacks and drinks for everyone. The EMT's I talked to seemed burnt out ALREADY though. I'll wait and see,,,



Let's see. They aren't paying what they promised (yet), they do not have uniforms (yet), their people are burnt out (already) and their management has a silver tongue (why won't they). But hey, the station looks nice and there is coffee + cookies for everyone.

Seems 100% legit.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Let's see. They aren't paying what they promised (yet), they do not have uniforms (yet), their people are burnt out (already) and their management has a silver tongue (why won't they). *But hey, the station looks nice and there is coffee + cookies for everyone.*
> 
> Seems 100% legit.


----------



## Mirosano (Aug 26, 2016)

I work for Aegis which is now Ambulance and  I can tell you that almost everything said here is almost true, part time gets $10/hr full time gets $13/hr,  the leasing an ambulance is true but only in testing stages, we don't have any uniform yet, dispatch is always a flip of a coin you could get run all day or posted most of the time,  expect to be held over way past your off time , if anyone has any most questions ask away


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 26, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> OK, So I Just Interviewed today with Ambulnz. They are NOT yet paying anyone the 72 K BUT The managemnt seems legit. Overkill but thats what you expect with a new company. They don't hve uniforms yet, though. Was told to wait for a call back by Monday. The station is gorgeous. Snacks and drinks for everyone. The EMT's I talked to seemed burnt out ALREADY though. I'll wait and see,,,



Sounds like your typical crappy SNF and dialysis transfer company. Do yourself a favor and save yourself. Move on to a better company.


----------



## looker (Aug 26, 2016)

Mirosano said:


> I work for Aegis which is now Ambulance and  I can tell you that almost everything said here is almost true, part time gets $10/hr full time gets $13/hr,  the leasing an ambulance is true but only in testing stages, we don't have any uniform yet, dispatch is always a flip of a coin you could get run all day or posted most of the time,  expect to be held over way past your off time , if anyone has any most questions ask away



For sake of argument and to ask questions i will for a second assume that you're saying the truth. So full time is getting $13 an hour, okay I can believe this.  Way lower compare to up to 72 they been promoting. Regarding leasing of ambulance, i would love for someone to explain how there any slim chances of this flying? Not having uniform just saying they might be overwhelmed but not that big of a deal in long term . So basically they are not really giving anything special compare to what they been advertising. Now looking for more post that can either confirm or deny what you're saying.


----------



## Mirosano (Aug 27, 2016)

I've been asking myself that too, they aren't very clear with how leasing an ambulance  is going to work, we don't even know if we have to get our own insurance for those who are going to lease it, the way they explained it, is you rent it for 24 hours run the calls like you would normally do but with the added benefit of rejecting calls or going off line the moment you feel like it, you get paid by the call not hourly, how it's legal or even possible, I have no idea 

The company isn't fully integrated into each other, all three companies are still separate and running there own calls, except in the case of lift assist, all our own rigs still need to be upgraded and wrapped in the decal


----------



## looker (Aug 27, 2016)

Mirosano said:


> I've been asking myself that too, they aren't very clear with how leasing an ambulance  is going to work, we don't even know if we have to get our own insurance for those who are going to lease it, the way they explained it, is you rent it for 24 hours run the calls like you would normally do but with the added benefit of rejecting calls or going off line the moment you feel like it, you get paid by the call not hourly, how it's legal or even possible, I have no idea
> 
> The company isn't fully integrated into each other, all three companies are still separate and running there own calls, except in the case of lift assist, all our own rigs still need to be upgraded and wrapped in the decal



I will be extremely shock if their plan to run Ambulance company like "uber" will fly. Between the fact that in order for you to bill you will need to have provider number all the way to having medical director. If you're leasing ambulance it means that you are independent contractor so that would also mean that they can't tell you how to perform any job. I am seeing lots of red flags in this plan.


----------



## Mirosano (Aug 29, 2016)

I talked to some of the guys that got selected for the trial run, they said they are still Ambulnz employees just with more freedom on which calls to run and which ones to pass on, from what I'm understanding it's like they are working a 24 hr shift but just getting paid by the call rather than by hour


----------



## IDrago (Aug 29, 2016)

Mirosano said:


> I talked to some of the guys that got selected for the trial run, they said they are still Ambulnz employees just with more freedom on which calls to run and which ones to pass on, from what I'm understanding it's like they are working a 24 hr shift but just getting paid by the call rather than by hour



I had heard there was a minimum 4 calls that need to be run for leasing the ambulance. That being said on a 24 you would need to run in upwards of 12 calls every shift to come even close to making the same amount as an hourly 24 at $12-13 an hour. If it's a slow night and you run 5-6 calls you're screwed. No thanks.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 29, 2016)

Mirosano said:


> I talked to some of the guys that got selected for the trial run, they said they are still Ambulnz employees just with more freedom on which calls to run and which ones to pass on, from what I'm understanding it's like they are working a 24 hr shift but just getting paid by the call rather than by hour



Yeah no thanks.


----------



## fatkid (Aug 29, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> View attachment 2966


Best meme on EMT life.  Well done!!!!!


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 30, 2016)

Mirosano said:


> I talked to some of the guys that got selected for the trial run, they said they are still Ambulnz employees just with more freedom on which calls to run and which ones to pass on, from what I'm understanding it's like they are working a 24 hr shift but just getting paid by the call rather than by hour


How are the shifts so far? and what about the dispatchers?


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 30, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> and what about the dispatchers?



What about them ? Dispatch is always the enemy... lol.


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 30, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> What about them ? Dispatch is always the enemy... lol.


So you work there? i have a job offer for Ambulnz.


----------



## wtferick (Aug 30, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> So you work there? i have a job offer for Ambulnz.


Sacrifice?


----------



## Qulevrius (Aug 30, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> So you work there? i have a job offer for Ambulnz.


----------



## Mirosano (Aug 31, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> How are the shifts so far? and what about the dispatchers?




The shift are from 8,12, and 24, but expect to be held over and extra 2 to 3 hours, 

Dispatch is always a toss up, you can either be run nonstop your whole shift, or be posting and waiting for a dialysis pt, they could either keep you around the same area or have you going all over LA county, it just really depends on the number of calls


----------



## DialysisTransportsForDays (Sep 2, 2016)

Shifts usually get held over 1-2 hrs, but I've seen day cars get held over 3-4 hrs almost daily, M-F. Most of the business is in LA City, West LA, and Inglewood Area. Most contracts that they're trying to get are in the Central LA area, so all of the companies that were bought out can respond to calls in about the same amount of time, regardless of what station the rigs are coming out of. Haven't heard any specifics yet about what the payouts will be per call, or if they're still considering "leasing" out rigs for 24hrs at a time. The only thing that is certain is that nothing is certain. At this point, it's all rumors and zero confirmation of anything. Daytime dispatch can be a joke. App is designed to relay call to the closest available unit, based on response time, even if you're 45 minutes away and another crew that is closer to the call could clear from their call sooner, you'll still run the call once it's been sent to you. Seems like there are 2-3 outstanding contracts with facilities that are being wrapped up. Break room is stocked heavy with snacks and drinks, but usually only when the Owner is in town. Otherwise, it's all left over chips and what ever else nobody wanted to eat. Questions?


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Sep 4, 2016)

What flavor is the Kool-Aid they serve with those snacks?


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 4, 2016)

Ambuwatcher said:


> What flavor is the Kool-Aid they serve with those snacks?



Probably purple drank.


----------



## ImVenom (Sep 4, 2016)

DialysisTransportsForDays said:


> Shifts usually get held over 1-2 hrs, but I've seen day cars get held over 3-4 hrs almost daily, M-F. Most of the business is in LA City, West LA, and Inglewood Area. Most contracts that they're trying to get are in the Central LA area, so all of the companies that were bought out can respond to calls in about the same amount of time, regardless of what station the rigs are coming out of. Haven't heard any specifics yet about what the payouts will be per call, or if they're still considering "leasing" out rigs for 24hrs at a time. The only thing that is certain is that nothing is certain. At this point, it's all rumors and zero confirmation of anything. Daytime dispatch can be a joke. App is designed to relay call to the closest available unit, based on response time, even if you're 45 minutes away and another crew that is closer to the call could clear from their call sooner, you'll still run the call once it's been sent to you. Seems like there are 2-3 outstanding contracts with facilities that are being wrapped up. Break room is stocked heavy with snacks and drinks, but usually only when the Owner is in town. Otherwise, it's all left over chips and what ever else nobody wanted to eat. Questions?



Hey so what are the 24s about? DO they even have them?? Night dispatch? I'm still weighing my optionssss. Any info will help. I heard that thier TOP Heavy with supervisors?


----------



## DialysisTransportsForDays (Sep 4, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> Hey so what are the 24s about? DO they even have them?? Night dispatch? I'm still weighing my optionssss. Any info will help. I heard that thier TOP Heavy with supervisors?


They still have 24s, and from what some of those guys have told me, they run through the night, and sometimes even get held over. Night dispatch is better than day dispatch. A few of them used to be day dispatchers, and know their stuff, but had to switch to nights. Lots of management at Station 3 in Monrovia because that's central headquarters. Whenever the owner comes in to town, that's where they'll meet. The new Operations Manager is located there too, along with other supervisors.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 4, 2016)

The Legion Of Dialysis





Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fatkid (Sep 6, 2016)

DialysisTransportsForDays said:


> They still have 24s, and from what some of those guys have told me, they run through the night, and sometimes even get held over. Night dispatch is better than day dispatch. A few of them used to be day dispatchers, and know their stuff, but had to switch to nights. Lots of management at Station 3 in Monrovia because that's central headquarters. Whenever the owner comes in to town, that's where they'll meet. The new Operations Manager is located there too, along with other supervisors.



How you liking that 72K a year


----------



## DialysisTransportsForDays (Sep 7, 2016)

fatkid said:


> How you liking that 72K a year


 

Still waiting to hear how that's going to work. From what I've heard (unofficially) was that the projection of 72k was based on running 10-12 calls five days a week at 12hrs a day.


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 7, 2016)

DialysisTransportsForDays said:


> Still waiting to hear how that's going to work. From what I've heard (unofficially) was that the projection of 72k was based on running 10-12 calls five days a week at 12hrs a day.


10 calls in 12 hrs is absolutely non stop, no time to eat, rest, barely take a whizz....especially since they  haven't figured out how to pay that fanciful 72K. You'd think if they knew how they were going to implement this, they'd clue in the crews they expect to be slaving away non stop for them for such a fanciful promise that literally no one else in the business, anywhere  (not just LA, but literally, no one anywhere) has managed to figure out how deliver.

So basically just another run of the mill IFT only ambulance company interested only in running it's crews into the ground for their own profit. But hey, not like there's any shortage of those around town.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 7, 2016)

DialysisTransportsForDays said:


> Still waiting to hear how that's going to work. From what I've heard (unofficially) was that the projection of 72k was based on running 10-12 calls five days a week at 12hrs a day.



Empty promises + fresh EMTs w/ wishful thinking =


----------



## DialysisTransportsForDays (Sep 12, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Empty promises + fresh EMTs w/ wishful thinking =


J


Qulevrius said:


> Empty promises + fresh EMTs w/ wishful thinking =


just heard about their new payout plan through the grapevine tonight. It's pretty aggressive, but not 10 calls in 12 hrs aggressive. IMO, its pretty clear they're intent on running crews in to the ground and seeing how fast crews can transport people. IMO, its just a numbers game to them. I've only been here for a little while, and I don't plan on staying around too much longer. IMO, it seems their focus isn't patient care, but more so satisfying call statistics, like how fast calls can be ran, and how often crews can beat the ETA estimate that dispatch gives facilities.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Sep 12, 2016)

DialysisTransportsForDays said:


> J
> 
> just heard about their new payout plan through the grapevine tonight. It's pretty aggressive, but not 10 calls in 12 hrs aggressive. IMO, its pretty clear they're intent on running crews in to the ground and seeing how fast crews can transport people. IMO, its just a numbers game to them. I've only been here for a little while, and I don't plan on staying around too much longer. IMO, it seems their focus isn't patient care, but more so satisfying call statistics, like how fast calls can be ran, and how often crews can beat the ETA estimate that dispatch gives facilities.


While typically, the Dispatcher will give an unrealistic response ETA while trying to capture the call. Dispatch performance will be measured by the calls captured vs calls lost.


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 12, 2016)

Sounds like this company will be like every other company in SoCal. Nothing special about it. If they constantly give unrealistic ETAs, I'm sure that lots of places will stop calling them.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 12, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Sounds like this company will be like every other company in SoCal. Nothing special about it. If they constantly give unrealistic ETAs, I'm sure that lots of places will stop calling them.



Was there any doubt about it, ever ? Everything - starting with the name, their limited liability and ending with the companies they bought - pointed out that it is yet another private Medi/Medi milking stanchion.


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 12, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Was there any doubt about it, ever ? Everything - starting with the name, their limited liability and ending with the companies they bought - pointed out that it is yet another private Medi/Medi milking stanchion.


This is just the confirmation.


----------



## DialysisTransportsForDays (Sep 13, 2016)

The money should be better than what most companies start their EMTs out at, but you're going to have to really work for it. If you work day cars in their new program (8hr shift,) expect to work 11-14hrs daily. If you work 24s, expect to get ran all night and morning. Thing about their new business model (so I've heard from others that are in the program) is that it has so many holes in it. They weren't ready for all the variables that go in to their new plan. Time will tell....


----------



## ImVenom (Sep 13, 2016)

So Ive been here about two weeks this Friday. Place is horrible. Moral is so low. Money is ok but they lie to us about the amount we're supposed to make. Dispatch is having a high turnover ratio right now. Other EMTS are getting ran into the ground testing the 8 calls in 12 hours NOT KNOWING THEIR NOT GETTING PAID per CALL yet!! Still no uniforms, Management stinks. From the Ops supervisors to the dispatch Supervisor. They all BLOW. This place uses and ABUSES its employees and yes, I agree, they care more about the stupid app than patient care. this UBER style Ambulnz transporting. I put my two weeks in this morning. Horrible taste of real EMTing and being in the field.


----------



## ImVenom (Sep 13, 2016)

AMBULNZ = TRASH


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 13, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> Horrible taste of real EMTing and being in the field.


This doesn't sound like "real EMTing and being in the field." Rest assured, there are far better options out there. Money generally does not feed the sense of self fulfillment many providers seek with this job, whether they realize it or not.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> [QUOTE="ImVenom, post: 619512, member: 30232"Horrible taste of real EMTing and being in the field.


This doesn't sound like "real EMTing and being in the field." Rest assured, there are far better options out there. Money generally does not feed the sense of self fulfillment many providers seek with this job, whether they realize it or not.[/QUOTE]
Well in LA city dialysis is all that is known about EMS lol. Maybe these folks need to take a look at this list for LA county if they want a smudge of "real" ems.  This is as close as you may know vs moving out of the area to better systems.
1)AMR
2)CARE
3)Mccormick 
4)Schaefer

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Sep 13, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> So Ive been here about two weeks this Friday. Place is horrible. Moral is so low. Money is ok but they lie to us about the amount we're supposed to make. Dispatch is having a high turnover ratio right now. Other EMTS are getting ran into the ground testing the 8 calls in 12 hours NOT KNOWING THEIR NOT GETTING PAID per CALL yet!! Still no uniforms, Management stinks. From the Ops supervisors to the dispatch Supervisor. They all BLOW. This place uses and ABUSES its employees and yes, I agree, they care more about the stupid app than patient care. this UBER style Ambulnz transporting. I put my two weeks in this morning. Horrible taste of real EMTing and being in the field.


And so it begins...


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 13, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> So Ive been here about two weeks this Friday. Place is horrible. Moral is so low. Money is ok but they lie to us about the amount we're supposed to make. Dispatch is having a high turnover ratio right now. Other EMTS are getting ran into the ground testing the 8 calls in 12 hours NOT KNOWING THEIR NOT GETTING PAID per CALL yet!! Still no uniforms, Management stinks. From the Ops supervisors to the dispatch Supervisor. They all BLOW. This place uses and ABUSES its employees and yes, I agree, they care more about the stupid app than patient care. this UBER style Ambulnz transporting. I put my two weeks in this morning. Horrible taste of real EMTing and being in the field.


Welcome to LA?..... all your dialysis companys are just like that.  NOTHING has changed all these companies got was a new backing investor and a few changes of hands to back the feds off for a while.  You can paint a pinto a new color but its still a pinto.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 13, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> This doesn't sound like "real EMTing and being in the field." Rest assured, there are far better options out there. Money generally does not feed the sense of self fulfillment many providers seek with this job, whether they realize it or not.


Well in LA city dialysis is all that is known about EMS lol. Maybe these folks need to take a look at this list for LA county if they want a smudge of "real" ems.  This is as close as you may know vs moving out of the area to better systems.
1)AMR
2)CARE
3)Mccormick
4)Schaefer

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
Yes, definitely remarkable how after decades upon decades, you could still watch an episode of "Emergency!", see "Mayfair" ambulance scoop them, and their patient up, and know much still hasn't changed there either.

As an EMT in that "911" system, I did get to do a lot of hands on stuff that sharpened my tech skills which still I like to implement til this day; after all, I'm still a tech.  That being said, this came after having to earn their trust and respect, being called into our supes office a time, or three, and even being "kicked out" of two of "their cities" (even our Ops. Manager laughed that one off).


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Well in LA city dialysis is all that is known about EMS lol. Maybe these folks need to take a look at this list for LA county if they want a smudge of "real" ems.  This is as close as you may know vs moving out of the area to better systems.
> 1)AMR
> 2)CARE
> 3)Mccormick
> ...


Yes, definitely remarkable how after decades upon decades, you could still watch an episode of "Emergency!", see "Mayfair" ambulance scoop them, and their patient up, and know much still hasn't changed there either.

As an EMT in that "911" system, I did get to do a lot of hands on stuff that sharpened my tech skills which still I like to implement til this day; after all, I'm still a tech.  That being said, this came after having to earn their trust and respect, being called into our supes office a time, or three, and even being "kicked out" of two of "their cities" (even our Ops. Manager laughed that one off).[/QUOTE]
Oh exactly! Great place to get your feet wet but in LA county majority of the time you are nothing more than a glorified fire mans servant.  Case in point a private als service can not respond to an emergency unless dual medic and can only respond with permission from the covering agency  (fire) everything is set in place to ensure fire gets the contact and the cash.  Real systems RC,SBC,VC,Kern which are all surrounding of the LA fire empire are successful doing the opposite of LA's system as you know.  Now with OC swinging that way, OCFA is feeling the pressure.  You have the IAFF and the Nurses unions clenching their teeth, kicking and screaming.  In LA, the ambulance owners association sees that it stay fit the way it is to ensure a high profit, low pay for little skill by keeping a high turn over rate.  All while holding meetings behind closed doors.  Glad I left LA.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm not here to knock anyone's business model, but the more things change, the more they stay the same, or so it seems back home.


----------



## gonefishing (Sep 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I'm not here to knock anyone's business model, but the more things change, the more they stay the same, or so it seems back home.


Well look how long it took for emts in LA  to officially get to use pulse ox! The board last year was presented with emts being allowed to do sugars that was canned fast because they compared it to OC on how many emts actually use it which was very low and again I wonder why? Well OCFA runs the show while the care bears stand around waiting to lift and push.  So ocfa takes the sugar where as the emts might as well be wearing black little caps.  For heavens sake your not allowed to pace in LA county as a private medic unless you pay the county annually and have a seperate certification! Was that not covered in Paramedic school!?! LOL. 
Not to talk down on LA fireman because their are a few good ones but the LA model is completely KISS.  keep it simple stupid.  Reason being as alot of people cant chew gum and walk case in point being a emt or paramedic and fighting fire.  Dedicating 29 days to skills for fire fighting and one day consisting of 4 hours to ems.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 13, 2016)

It's times like this that I miss that "Southern California" thread...


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 13, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> It's times like this that I miss that "Southern California" thread...



You can thank Sultan Muhammad for that thread closing...


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol, yes, I recall the name. That escalated...QUICKLY.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 13, 2016)

It's too bad, that thread was a goldmine of info for So Cal before that whole fiasco happened.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Sep 13, 2016)

This whole thread sounds like the same story we keep hearing repeated again and again. 

What is sad about most of these type of companies, is that they get young, energetic, excited EMTs and manage to create burnout in them within a period of weeks. The fact they are run into the ground with 100% non emergency calls makes them feel like an overworked taxi driver. Consequently, skills degrade, attitudes worsen, and work ethic goes out the window. EMS becomes a menial job to them and they begin to hate it. I truly hope that some of these young SoCal EMTs heed the warnings that are repeated in literally every thread of this type and go to the surrounding areas for employment.

So to all the new EMTs out there, especially those in SoCal. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not stay in LA! Please, for your own sanity, go to the surrounding area. Kern, Tulare, San Bernardino, or Riverside counties. Every new company that pops up promises something new, exciting, and different......and they NEVER deliver. They are one and the same in the end. Do not work the long hours for low pay to come home utterly exhausted to your tiny apartment in a mediocre part of town that you can barely pay for only to wake up and do it all again tomorrow with no hope of career advancement other than the hope of that elusive fire job that you compete with 2,000 other EMTs at similar companies for. Leave the area and work where you run emergency calls, are far more respected, and a valuable member of a team. It is much cheaper to live in those areas too (especially Kern and Tulare) so your standard of living will be higher. Also it will look better if you do try and go the fire route if you work for a first in 911 provider than a non emergency BLS company, but many people here stay in EMS for a long time because it can be a career here other than a stepping stone alone.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 13, 2016)

CentralCalEMT said:


> Kern, Tulare, San Bernardino, or Riverside counties.



For those new EMTs that actually listen to what myself and the other California member says. Riverside County AMR is the sole 911 provider. San Bernardino Co. AMR and SBDCoFD AO are what I would recommend. Kern Co. Hall ambulance, look it up by far the best private ambulance company in CA.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 13, 2016)

To sum it all up: LACo is where bad EMTs go when they die.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 13, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> To sum it all up: LACo is where bad EMTs go when they die.


Lol, I wouldn't go so far as to say that. A very good friend of mine was one my first BLS partners, and I learned so much from him in regards to skills,patient care, demeanor, and bed-side manner. I also knew plenty of "lifers" who are still EMT's there; good ones at that.

Everyone has their opinions though and I get that, but for me it still holds a piece of me, and was where I began my EMS career. I can't hate on all of it, I laugh at most of it, sure, but perhaps some just aren't afforded the luxury of relocation, however, if they are offered the chance to relocate by all means, do it.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 13, 2016)

Same. And I'm still there and still alive. But am also pretty sure that places like Country Villa North, LAComm, Mission Comm etc are haunted by the restless ghosts of horrible EMTs who came to work hungover or stoned, ran full speed over bumps w/ a pt on board,  blasted gangsta rap in the back of the rig w/ a 5150 etc.

And in my personal, not-so-humble opinion, these ghosts fully deserve to spend eternity in LACo 'EMS'.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 13, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Same. And I'm still there and still alive. But am also pretty sure that places like Country Villa North, LAComm, Mission Comm etc are haunted by the restless ghosts of horrible EMTs who came to work hungover or stoned, ran full speed over bumps w/ a pt on board,  blasted gangsta rap in the back of the rig w/ a 5150 etc.
> 
> And in my personal, not-so-humble opinion, these ghosts fully deserve to spend eternity in LACo 'EMS'.


Fair enough, so long as you're fully aware that those type of people (not just EMT's) are EVERYWHERE...and I do mean EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Qulevrius (Sep 13, 2016)

And when they croak, LACo will be waitin'.


----------



## Ambulnz (Sep 20, 2016)

We are always eager to hear from employees and anyone else interested in what we are doing at Ambulnz. We have an Open Door policy under which employees can talk with any manager they wish about any concerns, questions or feedback. We’d like to speak with you directly to address your concerns. Please feel free to contact us -- you know where to find us! 

In the meantime, since we have had competitors pose as employees in the past to post inaccurate information about us online, we simply want to set the record straight about some inaccuracies in this thread.

We appreciate that any new approach can be challenging to understand or accept, and that misinformation often creeps into those conversations. The new model we are rolling out at Ambulnz is no exception, especially as we undergo a transition across multiple stations.

It is true that not all EMTs at Ambulnz are currently eligible to work under our new model. Instead, we are selectively graduating groups of EMTs after they receive the appropriate orientation training, including all the information they need to understand how the system works.

Those EMTs have full knowledge about how they are compensated and understand the benefits of our fresh approach. As the model is further tested, proven and expanded, more EMTs will have the same opportunity.

As we continue the transition -- including implementing our innovative new service model and continuing to upgrade rigs, uniforms and stations across the system -- I hope you and others will see -- and comment on -- the positive impact we are making and will continue to make together.


----------



## fatkid (Sep 20, 2016)

Speaking volumes with no content.


----------



## ImVenom (Sep 20, 2016)

yes, i quit that place in a heart beat. company is no good. me and my partner would get ran, day dispatch is terrible. sending us to sylmar then to st francis. when there's other units closer. owner is never around. the sups are no good. came from companies that were lousy anyway. ameripride, aegis and impulse are all companies that were losing money. i learned alot from there. theres like 3 field sups, all are horrible. 3 dispatch sups. all terrible. i think management is sexist, but hey, that's my opinion. and theres a dispatcher from aegis who hits on all the girl emts. when me and my partner (girl) would be partnered up i'd always get off on time though. LOL


----------



## DialysisTransportsForDays (Sep 21, 2016)

For those of you thinking about joining Ambulnz for the money, don't. Just don't. It's such a **** show. Got my first taste of the new business model today since I didn't have a partner to work with, and it's so inefficient


----------



## DialysisTransportsForDays (Sep 21, 2016)

You'll make money, but it's not because of their business model, it's because of all the OT.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 21, 2016)

This'll be my last post on this thread, so as usual, take it for whatever it's worth to you.

I grew up in Los Angeles, I am a *proud angelino *at heart. I also started as a basic in this county, and know how many fly by night companies can, and will be. While I don't know much about this company, and again, am not hear to knock their play, what I will say is this...

These threads with trolls, instigators, naysayers, etc. will never end either, but it would be really nice if people didn't feed into it, unless of course that truly is your thing.

Bottom line is, these companies will probably not being going away anytime soon. The way the county does (or doesn't, depending on how you see it) business in LA in regards to EMS is at times sad, and deplorable. This was one of the pioneering EMS systems that sadly never evolved past 1975. 

If you want to work here, or in Los Angeles for any company, cool, I did for half a decade, but knew that I wasn't cut out to be a FFPM, so I explored other options in other counties. If said company is successful, cool, more power to em, if not, well then it's one of many in s county very much over saturated in this industry with ambulance services. 

If you truly aspire to be a "first responding" care provider like you learned in those awesome snap shots on your EMT books, go elsewhere. If not, well you have you pick down there, this sounds like yet another pick. 

Ultimately, I think we can all agree that this thread need not get out of hand with slander, insults, and name calling. Again, goes back to the whole "professional image" we always gripe about. We ALL need to do a better job at this, and police ourselves.

FWIW, if anyone is ever interested in an EMS system in California that is almost as good as others outside a heavily controlled fire-based state, feel free to shoot me a PM, but know this now, I vouch for those who only can present a truly professional


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 21, 2016)

Appearance. Best of luck to all. Sorry the first post was cut short, but here's the rest.

You ALWAYS have options, do your homework, and explore them, cheers


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 21, 2016)

I personally think that there's no point in arguing over a BLS "ambulance" service. If it's not 911, it doesn't count. #elitist #paragod #lonelyeagle


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 21, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> I personally think that there's no point in arguing over a BLS "ambulance" service. If it's not 911, it doesn't count. #elitist #paragod #lonelyeagle



It's like comparing Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Ambulnz (Sep 21, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> yes, i quit that place in a heart beat. company is no good. me and my partner would get ran, day dispatch is terrible. sending us to sylmar then to st francis. when there's other units closer. owner is never around. the sups are no good. came from companies that were lousy anyway. ameripride, aegis and impulse are all companies that were losing money. i learned alot from there. theres like 3 field sups, all are horrible. 3 dispatch sups. all terrible. i think management is sexist, but hey, that's my opinion. and theres a dispatcher from aegis who hits on all the girl emts. when me and my partner (girl) would be partnered up i'd always get off on time though. LOL



We are always eager to hear from employees and anyone else interested in what we are doing at Ambulnz. We have an Open Door policy under which employees can talk with any manager they wish about any concerns, questions or feedback. We’d like to speak with you directly to address your concerns. Please feel free to contact us -- you know where to find us! 

In the meantime, since we have had competitors pose as employees in the past to post inaccurate information about us online, we simply want to set the record straight about some inaccuracies in this thread.

We appreciate that any new approach can be challenging to understand or accept, and that misinformation often creeps into those conversations. The new model we are rolling out at Ambulnz is no exception, especially as we undergo a transition across multiple stations.

It is true that not all EMTs at Ambulnz are currently eligible to work under our new model. Instead, we are selectively graduating groups of EMTs after they receive the appropriate orientation training, including all the information they need to understand how the system works.

Those EMTs have full knowledge about how they are compensated and understand the benefits of our fresh approach. As the model is further tested, proven and expanded, more EMTs will have the same opportunity.

As we continue the transition -- including implementing our innovative new service model and continuing to upgrade rigs, uniforms and stations across the system -- I hope you and others will see -- and comment on -- the positive impact we are making and will continue to make together.


----------



## fatkid (Sep 22, 2016)

Ambulnz said:


> We are always eager to hear from employees and anyone else interested in what we are doing at Ambulnz. We have an Open Door policy under which employees can talk with any manager they wish about any concerns, questions or feedback. We’d like to speak with you directly to address your concerns. Please feel free to contact us -- you know where to find us!
> 
> In the meantime, since we have had competitors pose as employees in the past to post inaccurate information about us online, we simply want to set the record straight about some inaccuracies in this thread.
> 
> ...



Why not just explain the compensation plan here since you, "want to set the record straight about some inaccuracies".  I have not been in the system long, however; I have been here long enough to trust a lot of the EMS veterans that post here frequently and I trust and value their opinion.  What have you got to lose by posing the compensation plan and new innovative service model???


----------



## looker (Sep 23, 2016)

So have management explain to anyone here how they will make your earn anything close to 72k a year as emt? Okay, maybe 72k was too much, so how about 50k. I am sure they have a plan to pay emt 50k a year with their technology and business plan that no one have thought of before?


----------



## looker (Sep 24, 2016)

Ambulnz said:


> We are always eager to hear from employees and anyone else interested in what we are doing at Ambulnz. We have an Open Door policy under which employees can talk with any manager they wish about any concerns, questions or feedback. We’d like to speak with you directly to address your concerns. Please feel free to contact us -- you know where to find us!
> 
> In the meantime, since we have had competitors pose as employees in the past to post inaccurate information about us online, we simply want to set the record straight about some inaccuracies in this thread.
> 
> ...



Just be honest, there is no “new model” that you came up with that no one else have thought of. Also be honest that initial claim of 72k was used because it sounded ambitious and good for marking, getting people to talk about it. What better way of getting your name out there then to make a claim so outrages that people can’t ignore. That Is exactly what you have done with 72k a year claim. It also appears that you plan to flood the market with ambulances which honestly seems like a flaw plan. There is a reason why all of IFT companies have went out of business in the last few years (alpha was just fraud plain and simple). Also let not forget that Bowers the oldest company in Southern California have shutdown. Take all of this in to account and you think that your new model will somehow transfer the industry and even drive AMR out of town? Come on, you can’t be that ignorant to think that this will somehow work.


----------



## Eric EMS (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello   Eric here.  I am the "Model Manager" so I can confirm there is a model.  I have been in EMS since 1992 medic in 93.   What we are doing here is unique.  Its exciting!  

I am sitting here with some of our people in the MODEL.  They did not want post here because they did not want to be flamed on.  We are positive and forward looking people.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 4, 2016)

Eric EMS said:


> Hello   Eric here.  I am the "Model Manager" so I can confirm there is a model.  I have been in EMS since 1992 medic in 93.   What we are doing here is unique.  Its exciting!
> 
> I am sitting here with some of our people in the MODEL.  They did not want post here because they did not want to be flamed on.  We are positive and forward looking people.



*OK, then where can we go to see this new model*.  The only thing I have heard is that employees are getting overworked with unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 4, 2016)

fatkid said:


> *OK, then where can we go to see this new model*.  The only thing I have heard is that employees are getting overworked with unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Eric EMS (Oct 4, 2016)

fatkid said:


> *OK, then where can we go to see this new model*.  The only thing I have heard is that employees are getting overworked with unrealistic expectations.



Come on in and ask for me I would enjoy the opportunity to discuss and have a conversation.  I am here at the Monrovia station most days.


----------



## toyskater86 (Oct 4, 2016)

Any truth to ambulanz acquiring AmeriCare?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 4, 2016)

Eric EMS said:


> Come on in and ask for me I would enjoy the opportunity to discuss and have a conversation.  I am here at the Monrovia station most days.



So if anyone can come in and talk to you about it why not post it? 

People are getting "flamed on" because no one believes there is a true sustainable model to make the claims possible. 

If it truly exists post it and stop being vague and telling people to come in and talk to you about it? Especially since many who are interested in hearing about it aren't going to fly all the way to LA to sit down and talk to you about it. 

Until you post it people are going to continue to hate on your company and "flame" on you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric EMS (Oct 4, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> So if anyone can come in and talk to you about it why not post it?
> 
> People are getting "flamed on" because no one believes there is a true sustainable model to make the claims possible.
> 
> ...



So it is... good luck with all you do.  We are going to be over here just doing our thing.  We have an open door.  Please anyone who would like to come visit me come on by.  EMS is my chosen as family, and I am investing my time and energy it making it a better place.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 4, 2016)

I am what I am.........

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## CALEMT (Oct 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I am what I am.........
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Sounds awfully familiar now doesn't it?


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 4, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Sounds awfully familiar now doesn't it?


Exactly 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufasa556 (Oct 5, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> Any truth to ambulanz acquiring AmeriCare?



That would blow my mind!


----------



## fatkid (Oct 5, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


>


could not resist, sorry


----------



## ImVenom (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Eric. Ok so as a former employee at Ambulnz. I can say that we were running a test "model". Me & my partner got ran & we were promised to be paid but we never saw that. I quit after a couple days. The management there is horrible. My field Sup is power hungry & loved to write us up for small things. The comms center always seemed so packed with managers. 3 other EMTs quit after me & I heard they lost their best dispatcher because they were accommodating other horrible ones. It's just a mess. I've never met Eric but I've seen him & as a person I can't speak on him. But that's how it is at Ambulnz, you see managers or new faces or field sups and never formally introduced. They preach to be about us EMTs but truly they only care about that stupid app that never works.


----------



## deadhead (Oct 6, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> Any truth to ambulanz acquiring AmeriCare?


unequivocally - Yes


----------



## ImVenom (Oct 7, 2016)

I think it's funny that, me being a former employee of Ambulnz (Aegis) that when I respond or say something about the company, no one from the company responds directly back to me.....meaning that they don't have an answer/response for what I'm saying. At the end of the day, I tried it, did it & advise other EMTs to steer away, I just got hired at Care. 100% better!!!


----------



## mnm (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm an employee at Ambulnz. It's true, they are trying to revolutionize the private ambulance business.

Their model works if you're dispatched well throughout the day. You can make good money. I'm not too sure about the specifics though.

As far as the company goes, it is just like other private companies ie. getting ran and dialysis. Ive become accustomed to working at private ambulance companies. I hope to get out soon and move on to a completely different field. I dont want to work for a 911 company as I have no interest in an EMS career, so this company works for me..

The disgruntled employee that is posting in all caps did not put enough time in to really get a feel of the company. Everywhere you go has good and bad points. To say that Ambulnz is the worst is far from true because it could be a lot worse. That's just my opinion though...


----------



## looker (Oct 7, 2016)

mnm said:


> I'm an employee at Ambulnz. It's true, they are trying to revolutionize the private ambulance business.
> 
> Their model works if you're dispatched well throughout the day. You can make good money. I'm not too sure about the specifics though.
> 
> .


As someone that have EMS company you make me laugh. Your comment tells me that you don't understand EMS industry. I don't care how many contracts you got, you are not going to get enough runs out of single unit to make the type of profit that they think they say they can make. Also leasing is basically illegal as not only would you need to have your own provider number for each company you're billing but also would need to be licensed to run your own company. Remember independent contractor means that you have your own company and you're contracting with this company to provide them service. This company also needs to understand dynamic of how patients are ready, how much wall holding a unit might need to do until a bed is available. Lets not forget the traffic, its totally unpredictable and that makes sending a unit to a call just in time is extremely had. Lastly, private insurance company's follow what medicare is doing, which means watch them to cut back on both rates and approving reimbursement. If Bowers(amr)  couldn't make it, what makes this company think they can.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Oct 7, 2016)

looker said:


> As someone that have EMS company you make me laugh. Your comment tells me that you don't understand EMS industry. I don't care how many contracts you got, you are not going to get enough runs out of single unit to make the type of profit that they think they say they can make. Also leasing is basically illegal as not only would you need to have your own provider number for each company you're billing but also would need to be licensed to run your own company. Remember independent contractor means that you have your own company and you're contracting with this company to provide them service. This company also needs to understand dynamic of how patients are ready, how much wall holding a unit might need to do until a bed is available. Lets not forget the traffic, its totally unpredictable and that makes sending a unit to a call just in time is extremely had. Lastly, private insurance company's follow what medicare is doing, which means watch them to cut back on both rates and approving reimbursement. If Bowers(amr)  couldn't make it, what makes this company think they can.


All good points. 

The fact is, private ambulance companies in LA have needed to change. The market became a cesspool of sub par companies with questionable busines practices. Only those of us that have moved out of the area to work in different EMS systems can truly appreciate just how bad it really is.

A lot of large national and international companies have sunk millions into the LA market trying to make a buck. Almost all bailed. This company will throw more money at it with their snake oil "MODEL", burn out newbies anxious to get a job and call it a day when the losses are too high. After all, it's all about the money.


----------



## mnm (Oct 7, 2016)

looker said:


> As someone that have EMS company you make me laugh. Your comment tells me that you don't understand EMS industry. I don't care how many contracts you got, you are not going to get enough runs out of single unit to make the type of profit that they think they say they can make. Also leasing is basically illegal as not only would you need to have your own provider number for each company you're billing but also would need to be licensed to run your own company. Remember independent contractor means that you have your own company and you're contracting with this company to provide them service. This company also needs to understand dynamic of how patients are ready, how much wall holding a unit might need to do until a bed is available. Lets not forget the traffic, its totally unpredictable and that makes sending a unit to a call just in time is extremely had. Lastly, private insurance company's follow what medicare is doing, which means watch them to cut back on both rates and approving reimbursement. If Bowers(amr)  couldn't make it, what makes this company think they can.



I'm glad I made you laugh..

I'm not claiming to know everything about the EMS industry.

I just wanted to chime in about how "bad" this company is. As I said idk the specifics about the program because I was not chosen to participate.  From what others say, it has the potential to be great.

I completely understand the criticism and misunderstanding because not a lot of info is given. With more time I'm sure they can explain it better. Plus idk if they want anyone sharing their business practices so yeah..


----------



## mnm (Oct 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 8, 2016)

Ambuwatcher said:


> All good points.
> 
> The fact is, private ambulance companies in LA have needed to change. The market became a cesspool of sub par companies with questionable busines practices. Only those of us that have moved out of the area to work in different EMS systems can truly appreciate just how bad it really is.
> 
> A lot of large national and international companies have sunk millions into the LA market trying to make a buck. Almost all bailed. This company will throw more money at it with their snake oil "MODEL", burn out newbies anxious to get a job and call it a day when the losses are too high. After all, it's all about the money.



It's not the companies that need to change, it's the market. Right now, all privates do is exploiting the loopholes in the existing model. If anything is to change, it has to start with the way the subsidized healthcare plans work. As far as public services go, IAFF got the biggest slice of the pie and it is highly unlikely they'll move away from the plate any time soon (if at all), and the situation is equally screwed up in every major metropolis in the nation. The labour market in these places is oversaturated due to everyone wanting (or unwilling) to stay around (or move out), it is a Petri dish for sub-par healthcare 'professionals' whose only merit is that they're willing to take a job that pays less than a burger flipper at a taco stand. Long story short, we're beating the dead horse. Again.


----------



## looker (Oct 8, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> It's not the companies that need to change, it's the market. Right now, all privates do is exploiting the loopholes in the existing model. If anything is to change, it has to start with the way the subsidized healthcare plans work. As far as public services go, IAFF got the biggest slice of the pie and it is highly unlikely they'll move away from the plate any time soon (if at all), and the situation is equally screwed up in every major metropolis in the nation. The labour market in these places is oversaturated due to everyone wanting (or unwilling) to stay around (or move out), it is a Petri dish for sub-par healthcare 'professionals' whose only merit is that they're willing to take a job that pays less than a burger flipper at a taco stand. Long story short, we're beating the dead horse. Again.


To change the market is practically impossible. In 99.9 of the time what does bls crew do that requires any higher skills compare to basic one that they have? Lets be honest bls ambulance is a taxi . Majority of this patient could easily have traveled by gurney van, and they are not because medicare/private insurance do cover it. The big portion of ambulance companies will go out of business. It's same reason why emt is not getting paid much, because the skills can easily be replaced being quantity supplies of emt's is much higher compare to demand.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank goodness I left LA county.  Any where outside of LA you can actually make a living and are more than a taxi.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardworker (Oct 8, 2016)

mnm said:


> I'm glad I made you laugh..
> 
> I'm not claiming to know everything about the EMS industry.
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you. I see a lot of people on here downtalk and complain about nothing they know. I don't know the whole aspects of the program but I'm hearing EMTs here at my station are no longer going for fire. I spoke to a few people that are on the program and there checks tripled.


----------



## Hardworker (Oct 8, 2016)

looker said:


> As someone that have EMS company you make me laugh. Your comment tells me that you don't understand EMS industry. I don't care how many contracts you got, you are not going to get enough runs out of single unit to make the type of profit that they think they say they can make. Also leasing is basically illegal as not only would you need to have your own provider number for each company you're billing but also would need to be licensed to run your own company. Remember independent contractor means that you have your own company and you're contracting with this company to provide them service. This company also needs to understand dynamic of how patients are ready, how much wall holding a unit might need to do until a bed is available. Lets not forget the traffic, its totally unpredictable and that makes sending a unit to a call just in time is extremely had. Lastly, private insurance company's follow what medicare is doing, which means watch them to cut back on both rates and approving reimbursement. If Bowers(amr)  couldn't make it, what makes this company think they can.



You sound like your burnt out. All your doing is assuming. They are getting enough runs for the program to work. What info did you read about leasing? That's not correct. No crew is leasing a unit. Traffic dosent effect the program either.

If a crew is holding the wall, at a doctors appointment too long or dialysis time is too long there is a program for this. All your dynamics you have stated there is plan for this.

On our PCR we can see Medicare has already authorized the transport. I believe every call we transport has been authorized. Either from Medicare, Medical or any other type of insurance.

if you feel the program or Ambulnz is not going to work. Then please don't try to analyze something you don't know. 

Not everyone is on the program right now. But soon we all will.

I was one of the ones that wanted to leave. But now I'm staying!


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 8, 2016)

Hardworker said:


> You sound like your burnt out. All your doing is assuming. They are getting enough runs for the program to work. What info did you read about leasing? That's not correct. No crew is leasing a unit. Traffic dosent effect the program either.
> 
> If a crew is holding the wall, at a doctors appointment too long or dialysis time is too long there is a program for this. All your dynamics you have stated there is plan for this.
> 
> ...


I'm curious how rapid authorisation is happening so fast? Usually it can take up to a minimum of 60 days? Unless these are pre planned trips signed on pcs form for 30 days worth of return trips and even still, medicare/medical do not pay that much.  If your lucky you see 14% to 30% of a reimbursement but ive never heard of 100%

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 8, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I'm curious how rapid authorisation is happening so fast? Usually it can take up to a minimum of 60 days? Unless these are pre planned trips signed on pcs form for 30 days worth of return trips and even still, medicare/medical do not pay that much.  If your lucky you see 14% to 30% of a reimbursement but ive never heard of 100%
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Y u so dense m8 ? It's the Koolaid. One drop does magik, imagine what a full bottle can do.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 8, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Y u so dense m8 ? It's the Koolaid. One drop does magik, imagine what a full bottle can do.


LOL theres places I know that only get a 4% reimbursement and thats both 911 and ift.  Again these were all the companies that were shut down before, had legal trouble or financial issues all in one stewd pot.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## looker (Oct 10, 2016)

Hardworker said:


> You sound like your burnt out. All your doing is assuming. They are getting enough runs for the program to work. What info did you read about leasing? That's not correct. No crew is leasing a unit. Traffic dosent effect the program either.
> 
> If a crew is holding the wall, at a doctors appointment too long or dialysis time is too long there is a program for this. All your dynamics you have stated there is plan for this.
> 
> ...


No i am not burned out and no you're not seeing medicare authorization most of the time nor would you want to. On east coast medicare have force ambulance companies to get authorization prior to doing a call except in case of emergency and most routine calls are getting denied. What you're likely seeing is medicare advantage plans routed to your company thought broker such logisticare, axm solutions, national med trans network, transport assist, secure transportation etc. All of this companies do give prior authorization. Medi-cal generally will give 30 days authorization if provider does make a tar and a year authorization for dialysis runs but often time they also will downgrade call sot wheelchair van. If crew are not leasing units and they continue to be employees then company must buy worker comp insurance etc. Like i said before, 72k is not going to happen regardless how much someone here says it will. I am going have to agree with previous posters, if Ambulnz is going to try this thing for sure then they will not be around for a while.


----------



## looker (Oct 10, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> LOL theres places I know that only get a 4% reimbursement and thats both 911 and ift.  Again these were all the companies that were shut down before, had legal trouble or financial issues all in one stewd pot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Most are not longer doing medicare because of that issue.


----------



## ImVenom (Oct 10, 2016)

Let's be honest here. The "Ambulnz" employees claiming that everything is all good at the company has to be someone from the management. Cause as a former Ambulnz employee I can tell you that I still communicate with a lot of my friends & EMTs at Ambulnz who are disgruntled & ready to move on. I have their phone numbers that I can post & names BUT, I won't do that to them (my friends). Ambulnz is garbage. Their dispatch sucks, they have newbie dispatchers & "old" ones who treat us EMTs like crap cause we are "replaceable" as least at Care they treat us like people. Ambulnz' management is over kill and they are quick to write up the EMTs. The only EMTs making money there are the 24 crews who work 3 days a week. Don't let those fake user accounts fool you. Haha and there's been times when we went to a call/pick up to be told that our patient had already been picked up by another company ETC. Logisticare calls. And! Finally, I've been told that some calls we ran weren't covered but since we made patient contact we HAD to take the patient. so you guy decide. I had to comment to clear the smoke from a REAL EMT.


----------



## medic19 (Oct 10, 2016)

Looker, you owe an apology to every EMT not only at Ambulnz, not only in LA but every EMT across this great country. How dare you call BLS nothing but taxi drivers. I guess you want to show your ignorance! You must be one of those crooked owners you refer to. You obviously know nothing about health care.  I guess you are the taxi driver that would take a patient with APE and lie them down or flex the neck of a patient with a c- spine fracture. Maybe you should go and take an EMT course and come back when you have a bit of an education. In the meantime the only post you should make, is the apology one.


----------



## Hardworker (Oct 11, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> Let's be honest here. The "Ambulnz" employees claiming that everything is all good at the company has to be someone from the management. Cause as a former Ambulnz employee I can tell you that I still communicate with a lot of my friends & EMTs at Ambulnz who are disgruntled & ready to move on. I have their phone numbers that I can post & names BUT, I won't do that to them (my friends). Ambulnz is garbage. Their dispatch sucks, they have newbie dispatchers & "old" ones who treat us EMTs like crap cause we are "replaceable" as least at Care they treat us like people. Ambulnz' management is over kill and they are quick to write up the EMTs. The only EMTs making money there are the 24 crews who work 3 days a week. Don't let those fake user accounts fool you. Haha and there's been times when we went to a call/pick up to be told that our patient had already been picked up by another company ETC. Logisticare calls. And! Finally, I've been told that some calls we ran weren't covered but since we made patient contact we HAD to take the patient. so you guy decide. I had to comment to clear the smoke from a REAL EMT.



You been  there for two weeks and now you have friends? Lol...now your repeating the same post as before? Ok bud you hate the please. Now move on!...Real EMT? Lol

SMH


----------



## Neverland OC Paramedic (Oct 11, 2016)

I heard it's the truth. Hopefully the previous owner will no longer be able to run an ambulance company ever again. What a joke


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 11, 2016)

medic19 said:


> Looker, you owe an apology to every EMT not only at Ambulnz, not only in LA but every EMT across this great country. How dare you call BLS nothing but taxi drivers. I guess you want to show your ignorance! You must be one of those crooked owners you refer to. You obviously know nothing about health care.  I guess you are the taxi driver that would take a patient with APE and lie them down or flex the neck of a patient with a c- spine fracture. Maybe you should go and take an EMT course and come back when you have a bit of an education. In the meantime the only post you should make, is the apology one.


Actually, bls interfacility is essentially a supine taxi cab. Especially dialysis and hospital discharges. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 11, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Actually, bls interfacility is essentially a supine taxi cab. Especially dialysis and hospital discharges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Saving lives, one discharge to the SNF at a time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## mnm (Oct 11, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> Let's be honest here. The "Ambulnz" employees claiming that everything is all good at the company has to be someone from the management. Cause as a former Ambulnz employee I can tell you that I still communicate with a lot of my friends & EMTs at Ambulnz who are disgruntled & ready to move on. I have their phone numbers that I can post & names BUT, I won't do that to them (my friends). Ambulnz is garbage. Their dispatch sucks, they have newbie dispatchers & "old" ones who treat us EMTs like crap cause we are "replaceable" as least at Care they treat us like people. Ambulnz' management is over kill and they are quick to write up the EMTs. The only EMTs making money there are the 24 crews who work 3 days a week. Don't let those fake user accounts fool you. Haha and there's been times when we went to a call/pick up to be told that our patient had already been picked up by another company ETC. Logisticare calls. And! Finally, I've been told that some calls we ran weren't covered but since we made patient contact we HAD to take the patient. so you guy decide. I had to comment to clear the smoke from a REAL EMT.


Smh. How could you get write ups (plural) if you were new? What did you do? Also why would you be putting out names and phone numbers online of your friends. You weren't even there a month. 

EMT is a stepping stone. Where ever you go, it will be a trade off between higher pay, commute time to work, management, benefits, 911 v. ift, etc.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 13, 2016)

*Some posts have been removed from this thread because they either violated our first rule (Be Polite) or were associated with it.

Keep the thread on topic and civil or it will be closed.

Thanks!*


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 13, 2016)

mnm said:


> Smh. How could you get write ups (plural) if you were new? What did you do? Also why would you be putting out names and phone numbers online of your friends. You weren't even there a month.
> 
> EMT is a stepping stone. Where ever you go, it will be a trade off between higher pay, commute time to work, management, benefits, 911 v. ift, etc.


Actually I know places that have emts that have been working the same place for 10 years or more in a large majority.  It's just LA.  Once you get out of the shadows of LA FD you see real ems.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ibeenskrd (Oct 13, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> whaaaaaat?!
> 
> "PeonixMed Ambulance"
> 
> ...


----------



## ibeenskrd (Oct 13, 2016)

ambulanz bought Medcoast and just aquired Americare!!!!


----------



## wtferick (Oct 13, 2016)

ibeenskrd said:


> ambulanz bought Medcoast and just aquired Americare!!!!


Great. Now Ambulanz will acquire that "9-1-1" experience? Just how Ambuserve got there's from Shoreline.


----------



## TforLife (Oct 13, 2016)

ibeenskrd said:


> ambulanz bought Medcoast and just aquired Americare!!!!



More false rumors,


ibeenskrd said:


> ambulanz bought Medcoast and just aquired Americare!!!!



Ambulnz did not acquire Medcoast.


----------



## TforLife (Oct 13, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Actually, bls interfacility is essentially a supine taxi cab. Especially dialysis and hospital discharges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Wow, what an insult to every EMT that takes pride in their profession.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 13, 2016)

TforLife said:


> Wow, what an insult to every EMT that takes pride in their profession.


Two sides to every coin. I couldnt care less. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 13, 2016)

TforLife said:


> Wow, what an insult to every EMT that takes pride in their profession.



Take it from someone whose worked both BLS IFT and ALS 911. You're a glorified taxi driver on BLS IFT doing renal rodeo and the occasional SNF to ER runs. Don't take it personal, its just the way it is.


----------



## toyskater86 (Oct 14, 2016)

Ambulnz also put in a letter of intent to buy care (OC) to Faulk


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Oct 14, 2016)

toyskater86 said:


> Ambulnz also put in a letter of intent to buy care (OC) to Faulk


----------



## toyskater86 (Oct 14, 2016)

Ambuwatcher said:


> View attachment 3069


that is what i said, until i heard it from a county EMS employee.


----------



## YourFriendlyNeighbor (Oct 16, 2016)

*


----------



## YourFriendlyNeighbor (Oct 16, 2016)

I currently work for 1 of the companies Ambulnz bought out. I was with them before Ambulnz for about 6 months so i dont have an extensive amount of time on the job. Ambulnz started this "model" 3 weeks ago so people asking "Is it true they make 72k a year?" will have to wait a year for me to answer that question. All i know is that i used to work 8-10 hour shifts 4 days a week and now i work 12 hour shifts and the past 2 pay periods my paycheck went up about 55%, is it possible to make 72K a year? I doubt it unless you run 9-10 EVERY 12 hour period which is damn near impossible (i usually run between 6-8 runs and ran 9 two weeks ago)

 I personally like them better then the company i was with who got bought out. Are they 100% perfect? Nope...id like to see any company 100% perfect. But weve had 3 new people quit their old E.M.T. jobs and come to Ambulnz within the past couple weeks. The dispatch people used to be bad but have gotten alittle better the past few weeks. Are their better E.M.T. companies out there? Maybe...but like i said, i only have about 9 months experience as an E.M.T


----------



## YourFriendlyNeighbor (Oct 16, 2016)

Also...the supervisors are decent and ive met Eric maybe twice, hes super easy to talk to. He posted earlier that if someone has questions about Ambulnz to come talk to him personally, so instead of assuming and complaining online, maybe you should visit him in person. What a concept, huh?


----------



## YourFriendlyNeighbor (Oct 16, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> Can someone who actually works there confirm this?  Otherwise it's just another rumor about this company that isn't substantiated yet.


Yes...work there and its NOT true.


----------



## care1 (Oct 17, 2016)

YourFriendlyNeighbor said:


> Yes...work there and its NOT true.


Actually, it is true and loving it.  It's about time someone did something exciting and different.


----------



## TforLife (Oct 17, 2016)

care1 said:


> Actually, it is true and loving it.  It's about time someone did something exciting and different.


Agreed, also work there and it's true.


----------



## TKx (Oct 17, 2016)

care1 said:


> Actually, it is true and loving it.  It's about time someone did something exciting and different.





TforLife said:


> Agreed, also work there and it's true.



You guys are actually leasing the vehicles and working as "private contractors", or just being paid a per call bonus?


----------



## TforLife (Oct 18, 2016)

TKx said:


> You guys are actually leasing the vehicles and working as "private contractors", or just being paid a per call bonus?


Nobody is leasing vehicles and I'm not a contractor.  All that stuff is BS made up


TKx said:


> You guys are actually leasing the vehicles and working as "private contractors", or just being paid a per call bonus?


Leasing vehicles???? Being contractors???? where do you come up with this.  They don't but actually not a bad idea.  Why should the owners make all the money.


----------



## TKx (Oct 18, 2016)

fatkid said:


> I heard that the EMT's will have to lease the ambulance from the complany per day and will be paid a fraction of the total amount of the bill.





luke_31 said:


> Can someone who actually works there confirm this?  Otherwise it's just another rumor about this company that isn't substantiated yet.





YourFriendlyNeighbor said:


> Yes...work there and its NOT true.





care1 said:


> Actually, it is true and loving it.  It's about time someone did something exciting and different.





TforLife said:


> Nobody is leasing vehicles and I'm not a contractor.  All that stuff is BS made up
> 
> Leasing vehicles???? Being contractors???? where do you come up with this.  They don't but actually not a bad idea.  Why should the owners make all the money.



The reason I ask is because of where that quote chain went, where multiple people were saying "Yes it is true". Thanks for clearing that up I guess. So I'm assuming that you guys are talking about a per call bonus then?


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 18, 2016)

This thread is worse than Trump's sex tapes spin-off.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 18, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> This thread is worse than Trump's sex tapes spin-off.


It's so entertaining though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 18, 2016)

These random new users.  I wonder if we could get the mods to check IP addresses to clear up one user using several accounts or multiple people from one source creating screen names? It's gotten so interesting maybe somebody should make a Southern California Ambulance forum outside of here and moderate same set users?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 18, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> These random new users.  I wonder if we could get the mods to check IP addresses to clear up one user using several accounts or multiple people from one source creating screen names? It's gotten so interesting maybe somebody should make a Southern California Ambulance forum outside of here and moderate same set users?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk




The mods already check ip addresses and there are safeguards in place to keep one user from having multiple screen names.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> The mods already check ip addresses and there are safeguards in place to keep one user from having multiple screen names.


Bet somebody could do it via cell phone.lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 18, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Bet somebody could do it via cell phone.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



If you believe there is an issue, @MMiz is probably the best person to address your concerns to.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 18, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> If you believe there is an issue, @MMiz is probably the best person to address your concerns to.


LOL well I don't want to come off as some conspirator but the usernames are all matching and barely have any post.  If any, only this one and in a sparce amount of time.  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TKx (Oct 18, 2016)

Did I get bunched up in the suspicious new accounts pile? 

I just like the drama of LA county EMS.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Oct 19, 2016)

TKx said:


> Did I get bunched up in the suspicious new accounts pile?
> 
> I just like the drama of LA county EMS.


Yes


----------



## Qulevrius (Oct 19, 2016)

TKx said:


> I just like the drama of LA county EMS.



It's more like a Mexican soap opera.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll keep this TeleNovela going.

My buddy is a Police officer for LA. He sent me this text the other night. I've never discussed Ambulnz with him before.

"You'll have to zoom in on it, but this is the stupidest ems company name I've ever seen in my life. It's like an ambulance company started by hipsters."


----------



## Mufasa556 (Oct 22, 2016)

That is about the response I expected.

Look, if Ambulnz is indeed going to revolutionize the socal ambulance industry, I'm all for it. If it's just another ruse to milk money and exploit naive new EMTs, kick rocks. I'd like their claims to be true. I have a hard time seeing how it's possible.

Those of us that have been in the LA/OC system know the games the companies play. Ambulnz comes in with wild proclamations and next level promises and those of us that have participated in that rodeo before are very suspicious. We're all sitting around watching to see what happens.

You can go back through many of my posts and see I've made fun of the stupid names private companies come up with. There's a company is San Diego called Pineapple Express Ambulance! Ambulnz is just another head scratcher name in the long list of bizarre names. They're out and about and people are starting to take notice. It's a giant blue transit van imprinted with a heart and starts AMBU, but then jags off with a LNZ for some reason. Its confusing. Is it pronounced Ambu-lens?

So my buddy saw it and said, "Uh...what?" Like I assume most of us here and crews around the county are saying. He thought the name was dumb. That's the company's first impression from someone tangentially connected to the industry. I don't think that makes him, or me, a Dbag.

I'm sure many new corporate names sounded silly when they first came about. Like Apple, Microsoft, or CompuGlobalHyperMegaNet (formerly known as InterSlice and EdgeCom). I'll be the first to eat SoCal IFT crow if Ambulnz delivers on their claims. Until then, I'll wait and suspiciously watch what happens.

Sorry I offended you friend. You have the best day ever.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Oct 22, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> That is about the response I expected.
> 
> Look, if Ambulnz is indeed going to revolutionize the socal ambulance industry, I'm all for it. If it's just another ruse to milk money and exploit naive new EMTs, kick rocks. I'd like their claims to be true. I have a hard time seeing how it's possible.
> 
> ...


BOOM!


----------



## NPO (Oct 28, 2016)

So this is my objective opinion. 

The ambulance I saw is a new model Ford transit with new equipment inside. (Yes the paint scheme is ridiculous.) 

The two EMTs I saw were both young, wearing clean well-fitted uniforms consisting of a sport polo with an embroidered logo and the word EMT clearly displayed below that, and some trauma pants. Both employees were clean shaven.

Ambulance equipment (lights, radios, etc) was minimal, but met every need. 

The EMT said not all employees are on the "pilot program" but the ones that are work 4 days per week, and their quota is seven transports. If they meet the 7 transports in a single day, they get $40/patient. I'd they do not, they get hourly pay. 

I can't objectivly say anything about the companies operations, but I can say this; from the patients perspective they seem to get good service. Appearance goes a long way to instilling confidence in the car you are receiving as a patient. 

I don't think this company has any aspirations to be a 911 operator, because that's not where the money is, and we know what this company is after. 

So, yeah, the company is strange from an EMS standpoint, but the patients seem to be getting at least a comfortable tranaport.

From what I saw on my brief encounter, the crew looked more professional than many other companies I've seen, including AMR. There's nothing I hate more than untucked uniform shirts. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Oct 28, 2016)

Edit: that is to say, SOME people at AMR, not as a whole, and not singling out AMR in any way, they are just the biggest name. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 28, 2016)

NPO said:


> Edit: that is to say, SOME people at AMR, not as a whole, and not singling out AMR in any way, they are just the biggest name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk





NPO said:


> Edit: that is to say, SOME people at AMR, not as a whole, and not singling out AMR in any way, they are just the biggest name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk







I don't know?...I would say this chap has his shirt tucked in and appears "very professional".


----------



## VentMonkey (Oct 28, 2016)

Forgive the bottom file, I had to dig quite a bit for this old skool gem, but alas, my beautiful daughters are inadvertently posted on social media.


----------



## TKx (Oct 29, 2016)

NPO said:


> The ambulance I saw is a new model Ford transit with new equipment inside. (Yes the paint scheme is ridiculous.)



I'm actually a fan of these nontraditional paint jobs, like Impulse's highlighter yellow and Gerber's bizarre blue and yellow, though I'm probably an outlier there. Putting those upside down chevrons on the back would make it look more ambulance-like.

The company name is the most questionable aspect for me, but at least the logo design isn't a disaster like Aegis or Royalty.


----------



## NPO (Oct 29, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> View attachment 3112
> 
> I don't know?...I would say this chap has his shirt tucked in and appears "very professional".


Yes well that military instilled a bit of pride and professionalism in you that seems lost on so many young EMTs. 

And I realize that I am 100% in the demographic of "young EMT"

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Oct 29, 2016)

TKx said:


> I'm actually a fan of these nontraditional paint jobs, like Impulse's highlighter yellow and Gerber's bizarre blue and yellow, though I'm probably an outlier there. Putting those upside down chevrons on the back would make it look more ambulance-like.
> 
> The company name is the most questionable aspect for me, but at least the logo design isn't a disaster like Aegis or Royalty.


Royalty has actually stepped it up.





Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Oct 29, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Forgive the bottom file, I had to dig quite a bit for this old skool gem, but alas, my beautiful daughters are inadvertently posted on social media.


I was gonna say! Cute kids btw

Anyways, although I've seen their rigs more and more driving around, my interaction with the actual crews have been limited to a grand total of two times of me holding the wall in the ED waiting on a bed while they walked by headed to the floor with empty gurneys. The very first time one of them asked in passing where the elevators to wherever section of the hospital (we were at Harbor UCLA, aka Harbor General aka Rampart Base.....fairly big Level I hospital lol) and I replied that I didn't know. Without breaking their stride continuing down the hallway the

The nice thing about polos is that they are hard to mess up, even untucked a polo is casual enough to look just fine, vs. when the usual button up uniform shirt is worn untucked (especially when I've seen crews from various ambulance companies pull up to the hospital and get out and their uniform shirt is both untucked and unbuttoned, and then they still walk into the hospital like that! Even in the 911 setting I've never felt the need for "tactical" style cargo pants, and I sure don't see the need for IFT to wear them but oh well...

As silly as I think the spelling of the name and baby blue color scheme with comic sans fonts, It's not the field crews or the ambulances that our issues are with, it's the vaunted "72K/year" management is promising, which to reiterate, is a higher starting salary than many nurses, firefighters, law enforcement, etc, that few of us believe Ambulnz will be able to afford to continue to pay out in the face of decreasing payments from insurance companies.....I have a sneaking suspicious feeling that not to far in the future that crews on the "7 patients per shift =big paycheck" plan mentioned above will suddenly find themselves getting only 6 patients each shift and therefore not getting the nice bonus because the finance manager is telling dispatch manager they simply cannot afford to do so....

Once again if Ambulnz truly has figured out how to successfully pay an EMT-Basic a very nice middle class living wage for the exact same work and job duties and environment that literally everyone else has only been able to pay minimum wage or a little more so, then great, I may just leave the 911 setting, I just do not believe they will truly be able to fulfill that promise...(sure, they just started operations and may be able to have nice paychecks for select crews in the beginning, but you can come out of the gate sprinting the first 100meters but this is a marathon, not a dash....)


----------



## TKx (Oct 29, 2016)

Well, at least I have an idea where the 72k figure came from, though I honestly don't think everyone should be so hung up on that exact number. I'm sure people would be happy with any effort to provide a raise compared to the Los Angeles norm, even if it never reaches such a fantastic height.

$40 per call x 7 calls x 5 days/week x 52 weeks = 72.8k

Probably ends up being 60+ hours a week though.


----------



## gonefishing (Oct 29, 2016)

TKx said:


> Well, at least I have an idea where the 72k figure came from, though I honestly don't think everyone should be so hung up on that exact number. I'm sure people would be happy with any effort to provide a raise compared to the Los Angeles norm, even if it never reaches such a fantastic height.
> 
> $40 per call x 7 calls x 5 days/week x 52 weeks = 72.8k
> 
> Probably ends up being 60+ hours a week though.


More like 67,200 before tax. Doing the math you will see a little less.  What has me puzzled speaking of numbers and math, most medicare collection is only 4% of the bill.  So your seeing $40 to $60 per call if your lucky thats before cost, insurance, workmans comp the list goes on and on and on.  You have to be rather large and running a ton of calls in order to be in the black.  Even in the black your not going to be left with much unless you have an owner thats wealthy and out in the field running with his crews because they love ems.  Remember all the companys that just got busted a few years back alone in So Cal that we're ordered to pay back around $11.5 million each for incorrect billing purposes? That's how you make the money.  Not saying they are, but alot of the smaller companys do not have the best track records with plenty of public arrest records and investigation records performed at the federal level.  Pictures speak a thousand words and the people (the workers) are still around just at different companys and can attest to it.  Such as one company who will remain nameless that had crews fill out run sheets and had them correct it to make it billable by medicare/medi-cal standards due to the fact the patient was ambulatory and had no need for an ambulance.  Or how about the other company that has an electronic form where they simply add in the vitals the patient signs the billing form and there is no narrative or auto generated? Or the many doctors that see no harm no foul when they falsify a 3 month pcs form for patients to have needed ambulance transport when there is no need.  Or the case manager that wants the patient gone to free up a bed so falsifys a pcs form? No company thats money hungry will question or turn that down.  The issue with everything I listed is there are only 2 field inspectors for DHS in LA city.  The population is enormous there for it falls in the cracks.  You don't have a system thats able to clean house nor the man power.  You stomp one weed and a month later it comes back as a different weed with a different name and color.  You can paint lipstick on a pig but its still a pig.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fatkid (Nov 2, 2016)

NPO said:


> So this is my objective opinion.
> 
> The ambulance I saw is a new model Ford transit with new equipment inside. (Yes the paint scheme is ridiculous.)
> 
> ...



So that is the model they were talking about.  Why didn't they just come out and say it at the very beginning.  I don't work there but it does not seem that bad if you think you can get 7 transports in a shift.  Even if you cant, maybe their starting wage is higher than most.    Thanks for posting their model, clears a lot of the rumors up.


----------



## aquabear (Nov 2, 2016)

Can't wait to see all the transfer services scatter like roaches if OIG comes in and requires pre-authorization for transports and actually looks what kind of PTs they are transporting.


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 2, 2016)

fatkid said:


> So that is the model they were talking about.  Why didn't they just come out and say it at the very beginning.  I don't work there but it does not seem that bad if you think you can get 7 transports in a shift.  Even if you cant, maybe their starting wage is higher than most.    Thanks for posting their model, clears a lot of the rumors up.



It's the suspense. Think of the suspense. 7 runs per shift, for a non-emergency company, is borderline suicide by amberlamps - unless the hospitals and the SNFs roll out the red carpet 10 min before the crew hits the scene.

It's very easy for the 'masterminds' to play with numbers on their PCs. Sure, 7 runs a day, 5 days a week, times 52 a year. Enslave yourselves, in the name of Allah.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 2, 2016)

The other day I worked back to back 12's and ran 14 calls in that 24 hour period. I ran 9 calls in the first 12 hours. Those are 911 ALS calls that take about a hour or so to complete. It's been awhile since I've done BLS IFT but a hour was about my turnaround time (pick up the pt and drop them off) plus add in any additional time for the PCR. I think crews will be burnt out by the 6 month mark if they're constantly running 7 calls per shift. Thats a busy shift regardless if you work 12's or not. I'm assuming that Ambulnz has 12 hour shifts, anything less than that is pure insanity.


----------



## NPO (Nov 2, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> What has me puzzled speaking of numbers and math, most medicare collection is only 4% of the bill.  So your seeing $40 to $60 per call if your lucky thats before cost.



Not sure where you're getting those numbers. Maybe the Los Angeles market is different, but MediCare pays us in the neighborhood of $500/transport give or take. MediCal is about $120.

Doesn't invalidate your point, but $40 is far off from $500.


Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 2, 2016)

NPO said:


> Not sure where you're getting those numbers. Maybe the Los Angeles market is different, but MediCare pays us in the neighborhood of $500/transport give or take. MediCal is about $120.
> 
> Doesn't invalidate your point, but $40 is far off from $500.
> 
> ...


Those are numbers I was told that generally after everything said and done and yes the LA market.  The only way I could see them getting anything out of it, is that these crews are showing up paper works is complete and they roll.  You are talking 15-20 minutes on scene to where ever they may be going with LA traffic, transfer of the patient how ever long that takes it just doesn't make sense.  Also yes $500 when it could be more.  But is that after all the cost?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 2, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> The other day I worked back to back 12's and ran 14 calls in that 24 hour period. I ran 9 calls in the first 12 hours. Those are 911 ALS calls that take about a hour or so to complete. It's been awhile since I've done BLS IFT but a hour was about my turnaround time (pick up the pt and drop them off) plus add in any additional time for the PCR. I think crews will be burnt out by the 6 month mark if they're constantly running 7 calls per shift. Thats a busy shift regardless if you work 12's or not. I'm assuming that Ambulnz has 12 hour shifts, anything less than that is pure insanity.



Assuming they have contracts with good hospitals. Which they don't. With Bowers, my average wall time was either non-existent or very short (longest we've ever waited was somewhere around 45 min), but in crappy-end hospitals which 99.9% of the non-emergency companies are contracted with, it'll be hours on end. I'm sure the model makers are very curious about seeing how far the crews can push themselves, pursuing that mythical 72k/yr figure, but in reality it's just another carrot. I believe they call it a 'stimulus'. And many a-rookie EMTs will fall for it, which is quite bloody infuriating.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 2, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Assuming they have contracts with good hospitals. Which they don't. With Bowers, my average wall time was either non-existent or very short (longest we've ever waited was somewhere around 45 min), but in crappy-end hospitals which 99.9% of the non-emergency companies are contracted with, it'll be hours on end. I'm sure the model makers are very curious about seeing how far the crews can push themselves, pursuing that mythical 72k/yr figure, but in reality it's just another carrot. I believe they call it a 'stimulus'.


LA Community average wait 40 minutes
Hollywood Community Average wait 30 minutes 
Brottman ER = 40 minutes Floor=30 minutes 
Midway aka Olympia 30 or more


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Nov 2, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Those are numbers I was told that generally after everything said and done and yes the LA market.  The only way I could see them getting anything out of it, is that these crews are showing up paper works is complete and they roll.  You are talking 15-20 minutes on scene to where ever they may be going with LA traffic, transfer of the patient how ever long that takes it just doesn't make sense.  Also yes $500 when it could be more.  But is that after all the cost?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


No I'm not talking after expenses, I'm talking reimbursement. We lose on both MediCare and MediCal

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 2, 2016)

NPO said:


> No I'm not talking after expenses, I'm talking reimbursement. We lose on both MediCare and MediCal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yea thats not a heck of a lot.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 2, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> LA Community average wait 40 minutes
> Hollywood Community Average wait 30 minutes
> Brottman ER = 40 minutes Floor=30 minutes
> Midway aka Olympia 30 or more
> ...



The only time I've waited 40 min in LAComm was when we brought in a pt on a long board. Other than that, the average wall time was never shorter than 3 hours. Their UC has what, 3 beds ?

Same goes for any community hospital. You gotta be lucky something fierce to spend less than 2-3 hours waiting for a bed, unless it's a direct admit.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 2, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> The only time I've waited 40 min in LAComm was when we brought in a pt on a long board. Other than that, the average wall time was never shorter than 3 hours. Their UC has what, 3 beds ?
> 
> Same goes for any community hospital. You gotta be lucky something fierce to spend less than 2-3 hours waiting for a bed, unless it's a direct admit.


These are minimums lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Nov 2, 2016)

Bottom line is, their business model isn't based on their relentless care for the financial (or physical) well-being of their employees. It is based on acquiring as many of the shoe-box sized BLS companies as possible, to ensure they consolidate the left-overs off of the big ones (PRN, Liberty and such), have crews to cover as much area as possible and keep stuffing their coffins. All hail Ambulnz, the wannabe kings of ****ty medical transportation.


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Nov 5, 2016)

For those who would love to come find out more about Ambulnz we are having an open house on Sunday, November 6 from 10am-2pm at our Monrovia station: 
140 West Chestnut Ave
Monrovia, CA 91016

We are currently hiring EMT's, Paramedics, Experienced Dispatchers Field Supervisors. We are building a dream team of EMT's and Dispatchers and Field Supervisors, the most important people in the industry, who are the best at what they do and focus on providing the best service for our customers.
Ambulnz is a new company, rapidly growing, with fresh and exciting ideas, innovative technology and an emphasis on patient care, customer service and employee work/life balance. Opportunities for high earnings exist for those who are motivated and deliver exceptional patient care and service. If you are a new EMT or an EMT who needs a change to an environment of respect and courtesy, Ambulnz may be for you. 

If you would like to learn more about the company come anytime between the hours of 10am and 2pm. On site interviews will be conducted by our management team so bring your resume and all required certifications. Food and refreshments will be available to applicants.

You will need to bring:
EMT's:
Resume (optional)
Driver's License
EMT Card
CPR Card
2011 LA Expanded Scope of Practice certificate
Medical Examiners Card-can be obtained prior to orientation date
Ambulance Drivers License-can be obtained prior to orientation date

Dispatchers/Call Takers:
Current EMD/ETC or EMT card - we can provide training if you do not have EMD or ETC.
CPR Card

140 West Chestnut Ave
Monrovia, CA 91016


----------



## Eric EMS (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello....

We extend the invitation to come to our Monrovia office tomorrow.  I will be there to answer questions about "THE MODEL" and for you to see for yourself what the buzz is all about.

See you soon!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 5, 2016)

Eric EMS said:


> Hello....
> 
> We extend the invitation to come to our Monrovia office tomorrow.  I will be there to answer questions about "THE MODEL" and for you to see for yourself what the buzz is all about.
> 
> See you soon!



I'm sure all of us from around the country will be there... 

Seems like we've pretty much pieced together the mystery anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Nov 5, 2016)

Eric EMS said:


> Hello....
> 
> We extend the invitation to come to our Monrovia office tomorrow.  I will be there to answer questions about "THE MODEL" and for you to see for yourself what the buzz is all about.
> 
> See you soon!


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Nov 6, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> For those who would love to come find out more about Ambulnz we are having an open house on Sunday, November 6 from 10am-2pm at our Monrovia station:
> 140 West Chestnut Ave
> Monrovia, CA 91016
> 
> ...







Refreshments only $1.50 each


----------



## Eric EMS (Nov 6, 2016)

Ambuwatcher said:


> View attachment 3137



I believe we have a difference of opinion.  Glad to discuss....if your willing


----------



## Lalaleche (Nov 9, 2016)

Don't know if it's still relevant but here you go


----------



## Jdog (Nov 9, 2016)

Lalaleche said:


> Don't know if it's still relevant but here you go


How do you pronounce that? "Ambulenz"? "Ambulinz"? "Ambulance"?. Looks like a delivery service transit van... (maybe that's fitting ?)


----------



## fatkid (Nov 9, 2016)

Lalaleche said:


> Don't know if it's still relevant but here you go



Just one more year and we are going to probably see these rigs at auction


----------



## fatkid (Nov 9, 2016)

fatkid said:


> Just one more year and we are going to probably see these rigs at auction



OK yes, trolling a little bit


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 9, 2016)

This thread has been going for months and maybe I'm just not clued in to this, but why do you guys care so much? If you don't like the trucks, or the color, or the name or the pay structure, why don't you just move on?

It's another transport service in a place crammed full of transport services. Really, who cares?


----------



## Jdog (Nov 9, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> This thread has been going for months and maybe I'm just not clued in to this, but why do you guys care so much? If you don't like the trucks, or the color, or the name or the pay structure, why don't you just move on?
> 
> It's another transport service in a place crammed full of transport services. Really, who cares?



I think it's because in a land where EMTs get paid minimum wage when it costs $1500/month for a one bedroom apartment, a company that comes along and says that they'll pay you 3-4x what you make now for the same work will stir the pot. Just read through the whole thread and I think we've beaten this dead horse enough. Fact of the matter is, until we see these EMTs actually make $60-70k/year, it's just blowing smoke. Plus, I think we can all agree their company name is weird and their ambulances look weird, lol. I think us SoCal EMTs will continue to talk about it though since it's the most interesting thing to happen to SoCal EMS in a while (if that says anything).


----------



## FoleyArtist (Nov 9, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> For those who would love to come find out more about Ambulnz we are having an open house on Sunday, November 6 from 10am-2pm at our Monrovia station:
> 140 West Chestnut Ave
> Monrovia, CA 91016
> 
> ...



just for clarity sake, you said you're hiring medics but didn't supply a checklist for medic applicants. do you currently have an als program or you're trying to staff emt bls positions with medics for if/when you establish an als program?


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 9, 2016)

ProbieMedic said:


> just for clarity sake, you said you're hiring medics but didn't supply a checklist for medic applicants. do you currently have an als program or you're trying to staff emt bls positions with medics for if/when you establish an als program?


They own impulse which has a medic program.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FoleyArtist (Nov 9, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> They own impulse which has a medic program.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



oh...oh yeah.  for that matter americare too right? does americare still have an als program?


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 9, 2016)

ProbieMedic said:


> oh...oh yeah.  for that matter americare too right? does americare still have an als program?


(Shrugs shoulders) last I heard they were operating with out insurance and some other issues.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinf (Nov 10, 2016)

Eric EMS said:


> Hello....
> 
> We extend the invitation to come to our Monrovia office tomorrow.  I will be there to answer questions about "THE MODEL" and for you to see for yourself what the buzz is all about.
> 
> See you soon!



Hi, is the company willing to hire at $72,000 per year as salary? I will be into your office as soon as possible if so. Let me know.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 10, 2016)

Kevinf said:


> Hi, is the company willing to hire at $72,000 per year as salary? I will be into your office as soon as possible if so. Let me know.



Why would they do that? The compensation package is performance based, liked a commissioned sales position.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Why would they do that? The compensation package is performance based, liked a commissioned sales position.


Hmmm than either way they would have to pay at a minimum, minimum wage due to CA being a state with labor laws prohibiting wages based off commission alone.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevinf (Nov 10, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Why would they do that? The compensation package is performance based, liked a commissioned sales position.



I'm a high performance machine. If the model is realistic, they should have minimal objections to salary for experienced providers with good references, a solid work ethic, and open availability. What do you say Ambulnz?


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 10, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> (Shrugs shoulders) last I heard they were operating with out insurance and some other issues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



What LA based company isn't operating with "some other issues"?


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 10, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> What LA based company isn't operating with "some other issues"?


LOL! thanks.  I needed a laugh.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Nov 18, 2016)

OPEN HOUSE 140 W. CHESTNUT AVE, MONROVIA, CA 91016

Our last Job Fair was a success but we still have positions available. Ambulnz is having another job fair on Sunday, November 20 from 10am-2pm. We are currently hiring EMT's, Paramedics, and Experienced Dispatchers. We are continuing to build a dream team of EMT's and Dispatchers, the most important people in the industry, who are the best at what they do and focus on providing the best service for our customers.
Ambulnz is a new company, rapidly growing, with fresh and exciting ideas, innovative technology and an emphasis on patient care, customer service and employee work/life balance. Opportunities for high earnings exist for those who are motivated and deliver exceptional patient care and service. If you are a new EMT or an EMT who needs a change to an environment of respect and courtesy, Ambulnz may be for you. 

If you would like to learn more about the company come anytime between the hours of 10am and 2pm. On site interviews will be conducted by our management team so bring your resume and all required certifications. Food and refreshments will be available to applicants. We will have employees available to share their experiences at Ambulnz. Positions available throughout LA County, Orange County and San Diego. Don't miss out on this opportunity to be a part of the Ambulnz team. Start the holidays off with a great paying, rewarding job.

You will need to bring:
EMT's:
Resume (optional)
Driver's License
EMT Card
CPR Card
2011 LA Expanded Scope of Practice certificate
Medical Examiners Card-can be obtained prior to orientation date
Ambulance Drivers License-can be obtained prior to orientation date

Dispatchers/Call Takers:
Current EMD/ETC or EMT card - we can provide training if you do not have EMD or ETC.
CPR Card

140 West Chestnut Ave
Monrovia, CA 91016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 25, 2016)

Question I have is some of your employees have these Bushy beards, what do they do when they have to wear an N95 mask? How do they get around N95 mask fitting and I thought that was an OSHA requirement?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Nov 25, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Question I have is some of your employees have these Bushy beards, what do they do when they have to wear an N95 mask? How do they get around N95 mask fitting and I thought that was an OSHA requirement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Part of the new "MODEL". Requirements don't apply. Huge cost savings and greater efficiencies.


----------



## BobBarker (Nov 28, 2016)

Eric EMS said:


> I believe we have a difference of opinion.  Glad to discuss....if your willing


How about you teach your dispatchers to properly schedule patients and not lie to them over and over and over first(oh were 10minutes out, oh were 30 minutes out, when in reality they were never even on the board to begin with)before you introduce a new method...Ive talked to a couple ex-employees of your company who work for a different company now, and they don't have very nice things to say. other than the new ambulances were nice. Even the ex-owner of Aegis(before he sold it to Ambulanz) was shocked to hear of how downhill it went after he sold it. Your company screwed one of my family members transportation multiple times because the dispatchers keep lying and they could care less what they tell the patient. Thank God the new company my family member uses, which has your ex-employees at it, knows how to schedule patients properly, show up ON TIME and not have rigs with no A/C transporting dialysis patients in 90+ degree LA Summer heat. It's one thing to be late for a discharge but it's really bad to be constantly late for a dialysis pickup, as people's lives depend on it. I wonder if your upper/executive management ever rides in the field and does a full shift every once in awhile to see how things are going and get an employees perspective?


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 28, 2016)

Billy D said:


> How about you teach your dispatchers to properly schedule patients and not lie to them over and over and over first(oh were 10minutes out, oh were 30 minutes out, when in reality they were never even on the board to begin with)before you introduce a new method...Ive talked to a couple ex-employees of your company who work for a different company now, and they don't have very nice things to say. other than the new ambulances were nice. Even the ex-owner of Aegis(before he sold it to Ambulanz) was shocked to hear of how downhill it went after he sold it. Your company screwed one of my family members transportation multiple times because the dispatchers keep lying and they could care less what they tell the patient. Thank God the new company my family member uses, which has your ex-employees at it, knows how to schedule patients properly, show up ON TIME and not have rigs with no A/C transporting dialysis patients in 90+ degree LA Summer heat. It's one thing to be late for a discharge but it's really bad to be constantly late for a dialysis pickup, as people's lives depend on it. I wonder if your upper/executive management ever rides in the field and does a full shift every once in awhile to see how things are going and get an employees perspective?


Wow sorry to hear that! If you need any contacts with the county, would like to file a complaint with CHP please do PM me.  It's only going to get better if somebody sais something.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBarker (Nov 28, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Wow sorry to hear that! If you need any contacts with the county, would like to file a complaint with CHP please do PM me.  It's only going to get better if somebody sais something.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Let's just say that's been done  but thank you for that. Logisticare said it will look at their contract as it's not their only complaint also. When we used to talk to the drivers, they were the ones who opened up to us about the real problems there. It was pretty funny seeing 2 ex-employees there so much happier at my family member's new transport provider. Here is my one warning to anybody applying: Don't work there.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 28, 2016)

Billy D said:


> Let's just say that's been done  but thank you for that. Logisticare said it will look at their contract as it's not their only complaint also. When we used to talk to the drivers, they were the ones who opened up to us about the real problems there. It was pretty funny seeing 2 ex-employees there so much happier at my family member's new transport provider. Here is my one warning to anybody applying: Don't work there.


Say no more.  Logisticare.   Logisticare is like a central hub.  What they do is feed the calls out to ambulance companies that need business.  If the ambulance company does not favor the call they will give crappy ETA's or pawn it off to another company.  In your case it seems they want to keep the call and ive seen this done at most mom and pop shops.  May I ask what company is servicing your family now? Good luck and wish you and your family the best.  LA county is filled with crappy overnight services.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BobBarker (Nov 28, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Say no more.  Logisticare.   Logisticare is like a central hub.  What they do is feed the calls out to ambulance companies that need business.  If the ambulance company does not favor the call they will give crappy ETA's or pawn it off to another company.  In your case it seems they want to keep the call and ive seen this done at most mom and pop shops.  May I ask what company is servicing your family now? Good luck and wish you and your family the best.  LA county is filled with crappy overnight services.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Yup, say no more at LA County lol. The service used now is All Town Ambulance. The reviews aren't the greatest online either, but they have actually been on time almost every single day they have been used(knock on wood). Unfortunately the HMO gets to choose what service/broker to be used, so we don't really have a choice, but my family member is a lot less stressed now


----------



## NPO (Nov 28, 2016)

I once transported an EMT from one of our biggest competitors (when I was in LA). We considered that company to be a little.... Shady. We asked him why he didn't have his company transport him, assuming they probably give employees discounted or free rides. He said "No way in hell would I let them transport me."

I'm not saying it wasn't Liberty. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheComebacKid (Nov 28, 2016)

Currently working a 24 hour shift, and I gotta say, reading all 22 pages of this thread was a really informative and entertaining way to pass the shift along.

My only interaction with Ambulanz was gawking at their edgy looking company name and truck wrap at the Cedars and St. Johns ED bay. Unfortunately I never had a chance to talk to the crews, but I have a buncha questions next opportunity I get.

All of us who work in EMS obviously don't come to the private sector for the money (if that wasn't abundantly clear). It's a stepping stone to greater and meaner things. Coming from a family of EMS professionals, I like to believe that I take patient care and bedside manner very seriously on the job, among other things.


That being said, It really frustrates me to see brand new IFT companies approaching fresh EMTz, brand new and oblivious to the game and how it works in LA, promising milk and honey like new equipment, rigs, uniforms, and contracts (I remember my first company First med told me that they planned to get a county 911 contract/EOA the next time contracts were going to be negotiated).

These companies always fail to deliver, resulting in salty, burnt out EMTz who treat the job and title like garbage. (Like someone else mentioned earlier, EMTz in unshaven with gross looking uniforms, hauling *** on surface streets for a nonemergent transport, blasting music all the way) who spend the next couple of months, maybe even a year or two, trapped doing dialysis and CDO 5150s, until theyre discouraged enough to find a new career path, or luck out and get hired by one of the four 911 companies. I know the whole pop up ambulance dialysis/Medicare abuse system in LA county is nothing new, it's just disheartening, especially watching it happen in my home city of all places.


My take on this this compay is nothing new. a brand new company, with a fancy modern/urban/gendrified headquarters on the surface but at the end of the day just a glorified taxi cab (yes, that's what it truly is, whoever got offended by the term a few pages ago) running gurneyvan and wheelchair van calls.


Also, stop with the Armenian mob jokes, they're offensive and only four of my cuzzo's own IFT companies. (and they're hiring too if you need work, aper.)

Sorry if any of this was convoluted or awkward to read/understand. English is my second language and I read/write at like a 2nd grader level (which is why I'm the perfect LACoFD candidate :b)


----------



## NPO (Nov 28, 2016)

The troll has spoken. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Love2care (Nov 28, 2016)

Billy D said:


> How about you teach your dispatchers to properly schedule patients and not lie to them over and over and over first(oh were 10minutes out, oh were 30 minutes out, when in reality they were never even on the board to begin with)before you introduce a new method...Ive talked to a couple ex-employees of your company who work for a different company now, and they don't have very nice things to say. other than the new ambulances were nice. Even the ex-owner of Aegis(before he sold it to Ambulanz) was shocked to hear of how downhill it went after he sold it. Your company screwed one of my family members transportation multiple times because the dispatchers keep lying and they could care less what they tell the patient. Thank God the new company my family member uses, which has your ex-employees at it, knows how to schedule patients properly, show up ON TIME and not have rigs with no A/C transporting dialysis patients in 90+ degree LA Summer heat. It's one thing to be late for a discharge but it's really bad to be constantly late for a dialysis pickup, as people's lives depend on it. I wonder if your upper/executive management ever rides in the field and does a full shift every once in awhile to see how things are going and get an employees perspective?


I work for Ambulnz and felt I had to respond because I was so surprised to read about your family member. I can tell you my coworkers and I are appalled if what you say is true. It is so out of character for our company, whose management speaks day in and day out about maintaining a culture of care. They even meet with individual EMTs for far less, all in an effort to maintain high standards. Most patients we hear from tell us they appreciate getting more accurate ETAs, riding in more modern rigs and being treated with dignity and respect. Since you are not only a caring family member but also a crew member, you can appreciate how important it is for our entire industry to raise its standards. So, I would request that you message me directly or contact us through our customer service email to provide specific details so we can address the matter appropriately. Thank you.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 28, 2016)

Another fake user.  If you truly read, he went to CHP, DHS etc.  Just expect somebody from DOT and other agency's to show up at your office door.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheComebacKid (Nov 28, 2016)

Love2care said:


> Most patients we hear from tell us they appreciate getting more accurate ETAs



That doesn't sound accurate. I was both a field employee and call taker for an IFT company. patients never call in to complement, when they do it usually a complaint. patients, as well as the public have no idea how IFTs work. they have no idea how long the ambulance is gonna take, only the sending nurse does, and all they're gonna say is "the ambulance will be here doon, dear."


----------



## BobBarker (Nov 28, 2016)

Love2care said:


> I work for Ambulnz and felt I had to respond because I was so surprised to read about your family member. I can tell you my coworkers and I are appalled if what you say is true. It is so out of character for our company, whose management speaks day in and day out about maintaining a culture of care. They even meet with individual EMTs for far less, all in an effort to maintain high standards. Most patients we hear from tell us they appreciate getting more accurate ETAs, riding in more modern rigs and being treated with dignity and respect. Since you are not only a caring family member but also a crew member, you can appreciate how important it is for our entire industry to raise its standards. So, I would request that you message me directly or contact us through our customer service email to provide specific details so we can address the matter appropriately. Thank you.


Ambulanz bought/acquired Aegis and Impulse, which both had older ambulances prior to you guys getting new ambulances. I can personally count at least 5 different trips that the rigs did not have functioning A/C, which for a dialysis patient yet alone any patient is not good. Your company may give more ETA's, but they are not accurate. I will tell you the honest truth: The Drivers/EMT's are the ones that told me the dispatchers are known to lie. Multiple times we were given 10, 20, 30 minute ETA's and yet when the drivers showed up 1.5hrs later, they said they just received the call 15minutes before showing up. One time when we called, they said they were just around the block and would be there in 3-5 minutes. Guess what? 45minutes later they showed up and said they were just dispatched for the call 20 minutes prior. We never had a problem with any driver or EMT, a matter of fact they were awesome. But we did have a problem with Ambulanz's repeated lying to us and late pickups/dropoffs. Multiple drivers told us their horror stories, that they are routinely late(even though it's not their fault, it's the dispatchers) and that they can't stand Esmeralda. My family member personally spoke with both Esmeralda and Chris multiple times and they admitted they were late and they would talk to the dispatchers about the ETA and calling if they would be late. Guess what happened over 2 months? NOTHING. Esmeralda, Chris and the dispatcher routinely lie and the drivers are the ones that tell me the truth when I saw them at pickup/dropoff. We've already talked to your "customer service" multiple times with the problems still persisting and finally Esmeralda was the one who cancelled us, probably because her and the dispatchers can't handle the truth about lying. What is your position in the company?


----------



## looker (Nov 29, 2016)

Billy D said:


> Let's just say that's been done  but thank you for that. Logisticare said it will look at their contract as it's not their only complaint also. When we used to talk to the drivers, they were the ones who opened up to us about the real problems there. It was pretty funny seeing 2 ex-employees there so much happier at my family member's new transport provider. Here is my one warning to anybody applying: Don't work there.


Complaining to Logisticare and expecting results is like talked to the wall and expecting it to answer it to you back. No nothing will happen to their contract. Google complaints about them and you will understand what I mean. Logisticare makes money by using cheapest provider possible. Plus in Socal ambulances been closing left and right, so pool of providers have dropped dramatically. Add to that Ambulnz is combination of three companies and that makes it more likely that nothing happen to their contract.


----------



## looker (Nov 29, 2016)

Billy D said:


> Yup, say no more at LA County lol. The service used now is All Town Ambulance. The reviews aren't the greatest online either, but they have actually been on time almost every single day they have been used(knock on wood). Unfortunately the HMO gets to choose what service/broker to be used, so we don't really have a choice, but my family member is a lot less stressed now


All town is actually not a bad company. They own 3 different type of companies. All town ambulance, f & b mainly gurney and all town wheelchair transportation.


----------



## looker (Nov 29, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Another fake user.  If you truly read, he went to CHP, DHS etc.  Just expect somebody from DOT and other agency's to show up at your office door.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


If you mean ladot, they are a joke. They should be out of EMS business and actually out of all medical transportation business as they got no clue what they are doing. CHP will not do anything either unless there is major car accident which results in fatality. As for DHCS, they will not involve them self in this being this patient is assigned to private insurance company.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 29, 2016)

I love that there's a company called F&B running around Los Angeles. I lost it when I saw them at Kaiser Anaheim years ago. 

I thought they disappeared after the Unity merger. Mr. Fishbine would be proud they're still out and about.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 29, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> I love that there's a company called F&B running around Los Angeles. I lost it when I saw them at Kaiser Anaheim years ago.
> 
> I thought they disappeared after the Unity merger. Mr. Fishbine would be proud they're still out and about.


I couldn't resist...


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 29, 2016)

Mufasa556 said:


> I love that there's a company called F&B running around Los Angeles. I lost it when I saw them at Kaiser Anaheim years ago.
> 
> I thought they disappeared after the Unity merger. Mr. Fishbine would be proud they're still out and about.


LOL!!!!! they are still around.  The mean looking Russian chick still drives for them gabbing on her cell phone smoking a cigarette while driving.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 29, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> LOL!!!!! they are still around.  The mean looking Russian chick still drives for them gabbing on her cell phone smoking a cigarette while driving.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 29, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> View attachment 3261


      

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Love2care (Nov 30, 2016)

Billy D said:


> Ambulanz bought/acquired Aegis and Impulse, which both had older ambulances prior to you guys getting new ambulances. I can personally count at least 5 different trips that the rigs did not have functioning A/C, which for a dialysis patient yet alone any patient is not good. Your company may give more ETA's, but they are not accurate. I will tell you the honest truth: The Drivers/EMT's are the ones that told me the dispatchers are known to lie. Multiple times we were given 10, 20, 30 minute ETA's and yet when the drivers showed up 1.5hrs later, they said they just received the call 15minutes before showing up. One time when we called, they said they were just around the block and would be there in 3-5 minutes. Guess what? 45minutes later they showed up and said they were just dispatched for the call 20 minutes prior. We never had a problem with any driver or EMT, a matter of fact they were awesome. But we did have a problem with Ambulanz's repeated lying to us and late pickups/dropoffs. Multiple drivers told us their horror stories, that they are routinely late(even though it's not their fault, it's the dispatchers) and that they can't stand Esmeralda. My family member personally spoke with both Esmeralda and Chris multiple times and they admitted they were late and they would talk to the dispatchers about the ETA and calling if they would be late. Guess what happened over 2 months? NOTHING. Esmeralda, Chris and the dispatcher routinely lie and the drivers are the ones that tell me the truth when I saw them at pickup/dropoff. We've already talked to your "customer service" multiple times with the problems still persisting and finally Esmeralda was the one who cancelled us, probably because her and the dispatchers can't handle the truth about lying. What is your position in the company?


Thank you for the additional background but at a minimum we still need the patient’s name in order to confirm the alleged incidents with our employees and records. We take every complaint seriously but also prioritize every patient’s care, dignity AND privacy, so would again ask that you or the patient connect with us outside of this forum. The high degree of misinformation posted to this site, sometimes by competitors or disgruntled former employees, requires us to take this extra degree of care before we can address the complaint appropriately. We will not continue to air this matter in public, and hope to hear from you or the patient directly. Thank you.


----------



## BobBarker (Nov 30, 2016)

Love2care said:


> Thank you for the additional background but at a minimum we still need the patient’s name in order to confirm the alleged incidents with our employees and records. We take every complaint seriously but also prioritize every patient’s care, dignity AND privacy, so would again ask that you or the patient connect with us outside of this forum. The high degree of misinformation posted to this site, sometimes by competitors or disgruntled former employees, requires us to take this extra degree of care before we can address the complaint appropriately. We will not continue to air this matter in public, and hope to hear from you or the patient directly. Thank you.


LOL, we already contacted the OWNER of Ambulanz via email(and this is after we were dumped by Esmeralada and left without an ambulance for a day because she's clearly not business smart), and he promised a response after investigating. Almost a month later, no response from him or any other supervisor. I'm not going to give you the same information that I have given plenty of your employees already because nothing has been done. Best of luck at Ambulanz, but believe me: My family and some of your ex-employees are not happy, and they are the ones that tell the truth of what happens.


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Nov 30, 2016)

Ambulnz is hosting an open house hiring day this Sunday 10am-4pm at our station in Monrovia!  We are continuing to expand and have active EMT, Paramedic, Dispatch, FTO and operations roles available. This is your opportunity to meet the team and learn all about our innovative model and state of the art technology.  Look forward to seeing you there!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looker (Nov 30, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> Ambulnz is hosting an open house hiring day this Sunday 10am-4pm at our station in Monrovia!  We are continuing to expand and have active EMT, Paramedic, Dispatch, FTO and operations roles available. This is your opportunity to meet the team and learn all about our innovative model and state of the art technology.  Look forward to seeing you there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


87k? hahahahahahaha thanks for the good laugh


----------



## TheComebacKid (Nov 30, 2016)

At first it was up to 72k, now it's between 72 and 87? hot damn


----------



## looker (Nov 30, 2016)

Love2care said:


> Thank you for the additional background but at a minimum we still need the patient’s name in order to confirm the alleged incidents with our employees and records. We take every complaint seriously but also prioritize every patient’s care, dignity AND privacy, so would again ask that you or the patient connect with us outside of this forum. The high degree of misinformation posted to this site, sometimes by competitors or disgruntled former employees, requires us to take this extra degree of care before we can address the complaint appropriately. We will not continue to air this matter in public, and hope to hear from you or the patient directly. Thank you.


You don't need patient name in order identity if there are problems. It sounds like this was standing order from logisticare. How often do you lose your standing orders? The answer should be not often. With exception of death, most of them should be regular. So should be easy to id which one left. Also your company should easily able to compare schedule pickup time with actual pick up time which the management should be reviewing daily. Lastly complain was made to Logisticare, which means company management knows about it.


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Nov 30, 2016)

looker said:


> 87k? hahahahahahaha thanks for the good laugh


Our highest achieving EMTs are on track to hit those figures right now! Paychecks to prove it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Nov 30, 2016)

TheComebacKid said:


> At first it was up to 72k, now it's between 72 and 87? hot damn



EMTs currently on our model will be available this Sunday at the open house to answer questions and walk through how they're already making those figures by hitting their goals.  It's pretty incredible.  All interested EMTs, Paramedics, and dispatchers are welcome to attend for info or interviews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Love2care (Dec 1, 2016)

Billy D said:


> LOL, we already contacted the OWNER of Ambulanz via email(and this is after we were dumped by Esmeralada and left without an ambulance for a day because she's clearly not business smart), and he promised a response after investigating. Almost a month later, no response from him or any other supervisor. I'm not going to give you the same information that I have given plenty of your employees already because nothing has been done. Best of luck at Ambulanz, but believe me: My family and some of your ex-employees are not happy, and they are the ones that tell the truth of what happens.


Since you were not willing to respond to us offline as we requested, we wanted to conclude this matter here. We went through great pains to investigate this case with the information provided and the only situation we found that bears any resemblance has to do with a patient who had a record of abusing our staff. While we place patient care first, we must also protect our people from such behavior, so the decision was made to transfer this patient to another provider. Ambulnz followed protocol with the insurance company to ensure the patient would be transported by another company and this ended our obligation. Based on our review of the situation we consider the matter closed and we wish you and the patient the best of health and luck.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 1, 2016)

I still highly doubt you're paying EMTs more than double the national average and more than 99% of Paramedics make in this country. 

We've asked for proof and an explanation of this new model and y'all refuse to post it and only state "come to the open house" which you know the vast majority who are asking cannot do which indicates shadow games and misinformation being provided by your company. 

I again am going to ask that you disclose your new model and if you choose not to I personally think the moderators should lock this thread. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I again am going to ask that you disclose your new model and if you choose not to I personally think the moderators should lock this thread.


I second this motion.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 1, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I second this motion.


Third.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## gonefishing (Dec 1, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 1, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> again am going to ask that you disclose your new model and if you choose not to I personally think the moderators should lock this thread.


but but I went to a 200 hour course, I wanna make 78k!  I kid ofc. I 4th it


----------



## fatkid (Dec 1, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I still highly doubt you're paying EMTs more than double the national average and more than 99% of Paramedics make in this country.
> 
> We've asked for proof and an explanation of this new model and y'all refuse to post it and only state "come to the open house" which you know the vast majority who are asking cannot do which indicates shadow games and misinformation being provided by your company.
> 
> ...



Please don't close this thread.  I have had so many laughs over the past couple months I would hate to see it come to and end. 

Much love


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 1, 2016)

fatkid said:


> Please don't close this thread.  I have had so many laughs over the past couple months I would hate to see it come to and end.
> 
> Much love


Majority rules (God willing).


----------



## TheComebacKid (Dec 1, 2016)

fatkid said:


> Please don't close this thread.  I have had so many laughs over the past couple months I would hate to see it come to and end.
> 
> Much love



This right here, This thread is educational and enjoyable to ready? Why would anyone lock it? It provides insight to new emt's curious about what to expect when looking for a new job, keeping it open allows them to ask questions rather than starting a new thread called, "Ambulanz, Thoughts?" And being redirected here.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 1, 2016)

It's been going for 24 pages; everything that should've been said, has already been said. That dead horse, it's been tenderized to a mush. And now the Ambulnz' management is using the thread as their publicity/customer service feedback stage ? Thanks, but no thanks. I vote for applying le lock.


----------



## BobBarker (Dec 1, 2016)

Love2care said:


> Since you were not willing to respond to us offline as we requested, we wanted to conclude this matter here. We went through great pains to investigate this case with the information provided and the only situation we found that bears any resemblance has to do with a patient who had a record of abusing our staff. While we place patient care first, we must also protect our people from such behavior, so the decision was made to transfer this patient to another provider. Ambulnz followed protocol with the insurance company to ensure the patient would be transported by another company and this ended our obligation. Based on our review of the situation we consider the matter closed and we wish you and the patient the best of health and luck.


Abusing staff? You mean calling your dispatchers because your ambulance is hours late(even though the dispatchers keep telling us 5 minutes, 10 minutes, 15 minutes), even after the dialysis centers are closed and he's still sitting there with the staff starring at him? You mean calling your dispatchers out on lying, which they refuse to admit? It's obvious, especially when the drivers of the rigs are the ones telling us it is happening. Seriously, just man up and admit you guys made a mistake. You did NOT follow proper protocol to transfer my family member, because there was no ambulance and when we called Logisticare to find out who our new provider was, they had no record of Esmeralda or any Ambulanz employee calling them until 2 days after we were "cancelled" and by that time it was too late to get another company out that day, so he was left without dialysis. 
This could have all been resolved had your dispatchers done their job properly or your management followed up on the complaints we filed, as they said they were. Ambulanz does not care about the patient, they care about the profit, which is why your dispatchers will continue to lie to patients. Good thing I found out the truth from your EMT's, because they definitely don't like to lie. I'm going to do everything in my power to make sure your company does not treat other patients like the way they did us. You guys should take after All Town Ambulance, who has been on time almost every single time for pickup and dropoff. Your ex-employees at All Town have a couple nice words for Ambulanz too...


----------



## looker (Dec 1, 2016)

Billy D said:


> Abusing staff? You mean calling your dispatchers because your ambulance is hours late(even though the dispatchers keep telling us 5 minutes, 10 minutes, 15 minutes), even after the dialysis centers are closed and he's still sitting there with the staff starring at him? You mean calling your dispatchers out on lying, which they refuse to admit? It's obvious, especially when the drivers of the rigs are the ones telling us it is happening. Seriously, just man up and admit you guys made a mistake. You did NOT follow proper protocol to transfer my family member, because there was no ambulance and when we called Logisticare to find out who our new provider was, they had no record of Esmeralda or any Ambulanz employee calling them until 2 days after we were "cancelled" and by that time it was too late to get another company out that day, so he was left without dialysis.


With all due respect your statement don't make sense and i don't like this company which you know. Logisticare system do not let company cancel trip except on the day the trip is scheduled which requires a reason. What it does let provider do till midday before schedule appointment is to reroute your call. Provider is not able to do the reroute by phone, instead provider is required to either fax reroute or do it thought the porter. It almost sounds like Logisticare didn't assign your call to any provider.


----------



## BobBarker (Dec 1, 2016)

looker said:


> With all due respect your statement don't make sense and i don't like this company which you know. Logisticare system do not let company cancel trip except on the day the trip is scheduled which requires a reason. What it does let provider do till midday before schedule appointment is to reroute your call. Provider is not able to do the reroute by phone, instead provider is required to either fax reroute or do it thought the porter. It almost sounds like Logisticare didn't assign your call to any provider.


My family member was "cancelled" by Esmeralda who works for Ambulanz on Wednesday and she said she would call Logisticare to let them know and find a new ambulance. My family member is on a M,W,F dialysis schedule, so 2 days later on Friday, after the regular pickup time passed and no ambulance was there, we called Logisticare and they said they did not know of Ambulanz cancelling completely until that(Friday) morning. Of course with 4 hours notice, Logisticare said they could not find a provider for that day, but they could starting Monday. Now, had Esmeralda contacted Logisticare on Wednesday or even Thursday to let them know about the company not servicing us anymore, Logisticare should have had plenty of time to find a new provider.


----------



## looker (Dec 2, 2016)

Billy D said:


> My family member was "cancelled" by Esmeralda who works for Ambulanz on Wednesday and she said she would call Logisticare to let them know and find a new ambulance. My family member is on a M,W,F dialysis schedule, so 2 days later on Friday, after the regular pickup time passed and no ambulance was there, we called Logisticare and they said they did not know of Ambulanz cancelling completely until that(Friday) morning. Of course with 4 hours notice, Logisticare said they could not find a provider for that day, but they could starting Monday. Now, had Esmeralda contacted Logisticare on Wednesday or even Thursday to let them know about the company not servicing us anymore, Logisticare should have had plenty of time to find a new provider.


I am bit confused and i am sure others here will be as well. Did Ambulanz do transport on Wednesday? As for Friday if they didn't reroute by 1:30 Thursday pm  , they were contractually obligated to do transport on Friday. I am glad you found another company with which you're happy.


----------



## BobBarker (Dec 2, 2016)

looker said:


> I am bit confused and i am sure others here will be as well. Did Ambulanz do transport on Wednesday? As for Friday if they didn't reroute by 1:30 Thursday pm  , they were contractually obligated to do transport on Friday. I am glad you found another company with which you're happy.


They did do the transport Wednesday, and we're late. Once my family member called them later to ask them once again why they were late after he was dropped off at home, that's when they told him they were no longer going to service him and they would call Logistical to let them know.


----------



## looker (Dec 2, 2016)

Billy D said:


> They did do the transport Wednesday, and we're late. Once my family member called them later to ask them once again why they were late after he was dropped off at home, that's when they told him they were no longer going to service him and they would call Logistical to let them know.


Sounds like they either forgot to do "reroute" or possible even after they did, Logisticare assigned it back to them(seen that happen) and they didn't realized it. Either way, i highly doubt that anything will happen to their contract.


----------



## looker (Dec 2, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> Our highest achieving EMTs are on track to hit those figures right now! Paychecks to prove it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you basically trying to  make people believe, is that they can skip 4 years of college at minimum and lots of debt by just taking emt course? Please don't insult everyone intelligence here


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 2, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Majority rules (God willing).


Now, now. While we do have the powers to close threads, edit them, or make them disappear, we're not God. 

With that said, we do not like closing threads. As long as they're productive and not violating our rules, we'll keep it open.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 2, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Now, now. While we do have the powers to close threads, edit them, or make them disappear, we're not God.
> 
> With that said, we do not like closing threads. As long as they're productive and not violating our rules, we'll keep it open.


 atleast Chimpie appeared!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> atleast Chimpie appeared!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Because someone probably summoned him to use the ban hammer lol.


----------



## buzzer400 (Dec 2, 2016)

I work at Ambulnz and encourage EMTs to show up at the open house in Monrovia on December 4th to speak with actual employees (not ones pretending to be employees in this chat room), look at actual ADP payroll records, see our latest technology and feel the positive energy that surrounds our company.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 2, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> With that said, we do not like closing threads. As long as they're productive and not violating our rules, we'll keep it open.


Understood,


Chimpie said:


> With that said, we do not like closing threads. As long as they're productive and not violating our rules, we'll keep it open.


I gotcha, perhaps "demigods" would have been a better choice of words.

In all seriousness, I get that it isn't violating any major forum rules, I just think that some of us on here think it's gone way past being productive, and entered redundancy.

Many of the other threads that keep going seem to have newcomers asking genuinely inquisitive questions in regards to that particular thread/ topic/ agency, but this thread carries an aura of endless misinformation and inaccuracies. 

When we have people sparring back and forth regarding customer service on a personal level, and more over, claiming to represent a company (whether true or not), I feel that should be either A) PM-d, or B) cleaned up. I don't see the relevance of it going into some issue other than what this company is about and what they offer. 

The "company reps" on here have offered multiple times for people to come see what they are about, and others have asked them to share a bit more than just going in person as they realistically cannot, or will not, go in person so it seems to be some weird "beat-around-the-bush" thing. I get, and can respect both side, but can we all agree this thread has become somewhat mind numbing?

I don't find it insightful, or helpful at this point any longer in the least, but hey I am not a mod nor do I make the rules. This is just my opinion.

Thanks for chiming in though, @Chimpie, this lets us _all _know at the very least this thread is being moderated...by demigods, I kid (couldn't resist, sorry).


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 2, 2016)

What's getting annyoying is magical new usernames are appearing like daisys saying the same things "yea! Im going to go check it out!" The truth is there are 2 models to this company.  1 the traditional that majority of the staff is on which is the same pay as any where else.  The "new" model is what a small portion of people are on.  I have talked to current employees and they are not on this model.  It's click bait.  Draw new non experienced emts in with dreams of making more than most paramedics in this state.  I have a degree, years of experience and I don't make that.  Would I leave my current employer for some magic beans aka high salary like that? No.  Several other companys use the same tactics.  They draw these people in promising the world only to let them down.  As someone who has in fact ran their own business in the past non ems related, one thing they teach you in business 101, if you don't give it to your employees in ink, it never happened nor can be promised.  You just come out as a jerk and earn disrespect from those employees.  A local company for instance draws people in with saying "make $17 an hour as an emt" what they don't tell you is that's maybe 40 hours a week, no OT but of course you don't put that in your Ad or nobody would show up to apply/work at your company.  I also don't listen to house plants.  These are the cheerleaders chosen by management to be present at recruitment events.  A tactic both used by walmart and scientologist.  They make the prospect feel welcomed, empowered, encouraged.  When it comes time to sign the employment agreement there is no negotiation of wage.  The employee is presented with it and im most cases these young new kids that need a job figure ok ill take it until something else comes along.  I'll try care, amr etc in a while.  Maybe I'll make the big money and mostly they never do! The employer has committed a violation of a big rule! Don't deceive your employees or prospective employees.  So further more again, its the same game just a new name and a mask of a different appearance.  When an emt at a small time dialysis company is making $90k a year and that being majority ill beleive it.  So far ive talked to 40 people.  No ones making over $30k at Ambulanz or its other name branded companys.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

We just want to see the business model. I personally don't think that these EMT's are making 60k+ a year. I think it's just a scheme to get new people.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 2, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> We just want to see the business model. I personally don't think that these EMT's are making 60k+ a year. I think it's just a scheme to get new people.


And if you read my post ive spoken to over 20 people in person and nobodys making that.  Simple click bait.  The model is, if a call drops in a certain area the ambulance closest gets it.  Hmmm sounds like a 911 system? Supposedly there is an app con homes can use to schedule non emergent rides for patients.  Like Uber.  Nothing new.  Same old same old with a computer app.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 2, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> What's getting annyoying is magical new usernames are appearing like daisys saying the same things "yea! Im going to go check it out!" The truth is there are 2 models to this company.  1 the traditional that majority of the staff is on which is the same pay as any where else.  The "new" model is what a small portion of people are on.  I have talked to current employees and they are not on this model.  It's click bait.  Draw new non experienced emts in with dreams of making more than most paramedics in this state.  I have a degree, years of experience and I don't make that.  Would I leave my current employer for some magic beans aka high salary like that? No.  Several other companys use the same tactics.  They draw these people in promising the world only to let them down.  As someone who has in fact ran their own business in the past non ems related, one thing they teach you in business 101, if you don't give it to your employees in ink, it never happened nor can be promised.  You just come out as a jerk and earn disrespect from those employees.  A local company for instance draws people in with saying "make $17 an hour as an emt" what they don't tell you is that's maybe 40 hours a week, no OT but of course you don't put that in your Ad or nobody would show up to apply/work at your company.  I also don't listen to house plants.  These are the cheerleaders chosen by management to be present at recruitment events.  A tactic both used by walmart and scientologist.  They make the prospect feel welcomed, empowered, encouraged.  When it comes time to sign the employment agreement there is no negotiation of wage.  The employee is presented with it and im most cases these young new kids that need a job figure ok ill take it until something else comes along.  I'll try care, amr etc in a while.  Maybe I'll make the big money and mostly they never do! The employer has committed a violation of a big rule! Don't deceive your employees or prospective employees.  So further more again, its the same game just a new name and a mask of a different appearance.  When an emt at a small time dialysis company is making $90k a year and that being majority ill beleive it.  So far ive talked to 40 people.  No ones making over $30k at Ambulanz or its other name branded companys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Ambulnz invests a tremendous amount of time and resources in hiring and obtaining its current employees. Our open house on Sunday will give an opportunity to anyone interested to hear (and see) the real and truthful information about its EMT program. Yes, this is a new and unique program and we understand it will take some of you time to realize that it's actually not too good to be true...many on board have already seen that firsthand. We invite you and others to come on Sunday. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 2, 2016)

^ A sudden appearance of yet another solicitor.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 2, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> ^ A sudden appearance of yet another solicitor.


Beleive me im working on a list. 
One time greatest hits.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 2, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Beleive me im working on a list.
> One time greatest hits.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



And they all follow the same beaten path - avoid directly answering the questions, keep that cheap vague pretense and try to lure people to their job fairs. Must be a single person in their management, tasked with monitoring EMS-related web stuff.


----------



## Eric EMS (Dec 2, 2016)

All the discussions and different perspectives are great to read and we understand everyone is going to be skeptical of new things, especially since everything in Southern California hasn't changed in years, just the names of the companies change. Real change takes time and we are all over here putting in the hours to make this a great place for our employees to work and make what they are worth. Simple as that.

For those of you truly interested in finding out what we are about and interested in joining our team, we are having a job fair this Sunday from 1000-1400 at our Monrovia station. EMT's, Paramedics, Dispatchers, and skeptics are welcome to stop by and see what we are about. We are proud of what we have accomplished so far, and are planning great things for new year. Our management team, Model EMT's, and our non-model EMT's will be here.


----------



## Eric EMS (Dec 2, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> Ambulnz invests a tremendous amount of time and resources in hiring and obtaining its current employees. Our open house on Sunday will give an opportunity to anyone interested to hear (and see) the real and truthful information about its EMT program. Yes, this is a new and unique program and we understand it will take some of you time to realize that it's actually not too good to be true...many on board have already seen that firsthand. We invite you and others to come on Sunday. Have a wonderful weekend!



I have been working with Dan for nearly a year.  He is a great guy.  New to EMT-Life. He is part of what makes it fun to work here!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 2, 2016)

Enough with the job fairs. There's already been at least 20 posts on your job fairs. We don't want any more info on job fairs. Most of us done live in LACo or have any interest whatsoever in your job fair. We want the buissness model. You'd think these people (assuming they all are separate people) would get the hint. Good grief...


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 2, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Enough with the job fairs. There's already been at least 20 posts on your job fairs. We don't want any more info on job fairs. Most of us done live in LACo or have any interest whatsoever in your job fair. We want the buissness model. You'd think these people (assuming they all are separate people) would get the hint. Good grief...


It's just one person.  If you think everything ive said is BS and what they say is the truth, I got 12 different ocean front propertys in Arizona for $500 
I would like to sale you.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 3, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> It's just one person.  If you think everything ive said is BS and what they say is the truth, I got 12 different ocean front propertys in Arizona for $500
> I would like to sale you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



I'll give you 5 dolls and a kit kat bar? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looker (Dec 3, 2016)

If any long time member end up going to their open house, please post your experience.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 3, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> I'll give you 5 dolls and a kit kat bar?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deal!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 3, 2016)

looker said:


> If any long time member end up going to their open house, please post your experience.


Challenge accepted.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 3, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Because someone probably summoned him to use the ban hammer lol.


I definitely don't get to use it as often as I used to..... which is a good thing. 



VentMonkey said:


> Thanks for chiming in though, @Chimpie, this lets us _all _know at the very least this thread is being moderated...by demigods, I kid (couldn't resist, sorry).


We've been monitoring this thread for a while now, and yes, actions have been taken.



gonefishing said:


> What's getting annyoying is magical new usernames are appearing like daisys saying the same things


Strange, isn't it? I can understand several people from a company wanting to join to post it, trying to make it grow.I get it. EVERYONE needs to make sure they are following our rules:


> Each member is allowed one login account. Registering with multiple accounts is not allowed.
> While registering, each member will provide us with an accurate date of birth.
> Participants may not use the forum for commercial gain. (Please see Advertising Services for more information.)


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 3, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> I definitely don't get to use it as often as I used to..... which is a good thing.
> 
> 
> We've been monitoring this thread for a while now, and yes, actions have been taken.
> ...


(Standing ovation) I raise my rum and coke to you oh mighty one!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 3, 2016)

Eric Ems use to be the GM for Medcoast.  Got a closer look at his profile picture.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 4, 2016)

Eric EMS said:


> I have been working with Dan for nearly a year.  He is a great guy.  New to EMT-Life. He is part of what makes it fun to work here!


Thank you Eric. I must admit that the skepticism here has really surprised me. Looks like many have gotten burnt in the past and are having a hard time believing what we are doing at AMBULNZ is actually true...as always, the truth shall prevail.
 I'm really liking this forum btw. Thanks for introducing me to it.


----------



## Anatoliy Ryaboy (Dec 4, 2016)

Eric EMS said:


> I have been working with Dan for nearly a year.  He is a great guy.  New to EMT-Life. He is part of what makes it fun to work here!



I have worked with Dan and other members of management at AMBULNZ for over 15 years. I can  tell you that this company is the real deal.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes because new people that have one post on this forum have alot of strength in their words. lol. Again ive talked to well over 20 and everyones singing a different tune.   It's all a matter of people going out and talking to your staff in public places which anyone can do.  I would release names but that would be a privacy infringement.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 4, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Yes because new people that have one post on this forum have alot of strength in their words. lol. Again ive talked to well over 20 and everyones singing a different tune.   It's all a matter of people going out and talking to your staff in public places which anyone can do.  I would release names but that would be a privacy infringement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


AMBULNZ's goal is to hire highly motivated, well compensated EMTs. I don't know why anyone would try to prevent EMTs from having such an opportunity...unless it interferes with their own personal/business interests. BTW - your prior post mentioned you spoke with over 40 people, it went down to 20 people on this prior post...maybe on next post you'll say it was only 10 or 5 lol
Anyway, thank you to everyone involved in making today's open house a HUGE success. Very exciting


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 4, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> AMBULNZ's goal is to hire highly motivated, well compensated EMTs. I don't know why anyone would try to prevent EMTs from having such an opportunity...unless it interferes with their own personal/business interests. BTW - your prior post mentioned you spoke with over 40 people, it went down to 20 people on this prior post...maybe on next post you'll say it was only 10 or 5 lol
> Anyway, thank you to everyone involved in making today's open house a HUGE success. Very exciting


Dan, were you at the event?


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Dec 4, 2016)

Great turnout at our Career Fair today!  Very productive Q&A sessions and overwhelming enthusiasm from those who came out to see for themselves what Ambulnz is all about.  We met some amazing EMTs, excited to have nearly all those who interviewed today joining the team! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

This thread is starting to give me a headache. Next time I hear about a job fair I'm gonna go ape on someone.


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 4, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> Dan, were you at the event?


Hey


Chimpie said:


> Dan, were you at the event?


Our national and regional ops directors (among others) were there today. Got a detailed report of the nice turnout we had. Also see Gavin's message below with an update. As you already know, my name is Dan Louk. What's yours Chimpie? I appreciate your high level of interest in our company btw


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

And yet another vague answer to a simple yes or no question. I'm just gonna say no, he wasn't there Chimpie.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 4, 2016)

I just want to see @Chimpie go ape, sorry too easy...


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

Furethermore, how do you have a national director and regional ops directors when you're only based in LACo? Second Chimpie has expressed little to no interest in your company, he's only made 3 maybe 4 posts on this thread. One pertaining to your company, that doesn't show interest. Third when the hell are you going to stop with this vague answer charade? I can't speak for everyone else but I've grown sick and tired of receptive questioning only time and time again to get the "come check out our job fair" answer. I personally don't give a rats... (you get the idea) _*WE-WANT-THE-BUISSNESS-MODEL*_ all caps bold, italicized, and underlined so if you weren't getting the point now maybe, just maybe you will. I don't know how anyone can work at Ambulnz, are all your supervisors as vague as you and everyone else is when it comes to answering questions. I know I can't be the only person in this thread that's a frustrated at these people as me.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Furethermore, how do you have a national director and regional ops directors when you're only based in LACo? Second Chimpie has expressed little to no interest in your company, he's only made 3 maybe 4 posts on this thread. One pertaining to your company, that doesn't show interest. Third when the hell are you going to stop with this vague answer charade? I can't speak for everyone else but I've grown sick and tired of receptive questioning only time and time again to get the "come check out our job fair" answer. I personally don't give a rats... (you get the idea) _*WE-WANT-THE-BUISSNESS-MODEL*_ all caps bold, italicized, and underlined so if you weren't getting the point now maybe, just maybe you will. I don't know how anyone can work at Ambulnz, are all your supervisors as vague as you and everyone else is when it comes to answering questions. I know I can't be the only person in this thread that's a frustrated at these people as me.


I'd hate to ask permission to go to the bathroom from these volks.  "Maybe.... maybe not..... come to the job fair tomorrow and find out!" LOL they are owned by by a firm in upstate NY covering with several owners.  12 were listed as children of one owner.  Their are 6 or so listed as unknown roles in the company.  Mostly its comprised it seems of everyone from
Aegis
Impulse
Etc
If you want I can put up my research.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 4, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> Hey
> 
> Our national and regional ops directors (among others) were there today. Got a detailed report of the nice turnout we had. Also see Gavin's message below with an update. As you already know, my name is Dan Louk. What's yours Chimpie? I appreciate your high level of interest in our company btw


My level of interest is low to nil. I don't live in southern California, never intend to.


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 4, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> And yet another vague answer to a simple yes or no question. I'm just gonna say no, he wasn't there Chimpie.


Would love to talk more about myself and what I did today but let's keep the focus on what's important to us at AMBULNZ and that's getting EMTs on the path to success and providing the best patient care in the industry. Everything else is just noise that prevents good people from having an opportunity to make a respectable living. I extend an invitation to anyone sincerely interested in meeting our national ops director. A true professional who's willing to take the time to answer any question you may have. Thanks again for your interest in AMBULNZ.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

I can see Cal right now going crazy lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Dec 4, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Furethermore, how do you have a national director and regional ops directors when you're only based in LACo? Second Chimpie has expressed little to no interest in your company, he's only made 3 maybe 4 posts on this thread. One pertaining to your company, that doesn't show interest. Third when the hell are you going to stop with this vague answer charade? I can't speak for everyone else but I've grown sick and tired of receptive questioning only time and time again to get the "come check out our job fair" answer. I personally don't give a rats... (you get the idea) _*WE-WANT-THE-BUISSNESS-MODEL*_ all caps bold, italicized, and underlined so if you weren't getting the point now maybe, just maybe you will. I don't know how anyone can work at Ambulnz, are all your supervisors as vague as you and everyone else is when it comes to answering questions. I know I can't be the only person in this thread that's a frustrated at these people as me.



We walked through every granular detail of our model and took all questions throughout the day, including opening actual payroll data and full metrics of current EMTs on track to make a range of 50-87k+ this year. Having the initiative and drive to actually show up, ask thoughtful questions, and have a healthy positive dialogue is exactly the kind of person we're looking for.  Otherwise well, probably not the right match for our culture.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> Thanks again for your interest in AMBULNZ.



My interest in Ambulnz is well I can't think of a analogy at the moment that wouldn't get me banned. Can this thread be over? Its obvious that these people have nothing productive to contribute here. Plus for those of you that have seen Pulp Fiction I'm about to go Jules mushroom cloud layin on someone.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> We walked through every granular detail of our model and took all questions throughout the day, including opening actual payroll data and full metrics of current EMTs on track to make a range of 50-87k+ this year. Having the initiative and drive to actually show up, ask thoughtful questions, and have a healthy positive dialogue is exactly the kind of person we're looking for.  Otherwise well, probably not the right match for our culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



For the millionth time. I feel like I'm talking to freaking kindergartners. _*POST-IT-ON-HERE.*_


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 4, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> -stuff-



Back in the day, there was this gem of a creative software called 'Interactive Robot Chat', where the "AI" responded with predefined blocks of text to any query. No matter what kind of question there was, the answer would be 'I appreciate your interest and value your opinion, would you like to talk about it ?'.

Kinda feels the same.


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 4, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> My level of interest is low to nil. I don't live in southern California, never intend to.


I would say that's a pretty vague response. You didn't answer my question at all.  Anyway, you're asking all these questions so thought you were interested to learn more about AMBULNZ. There must be other reasons then...I won't speculate here on this forum (as others often here do). Enjoy the rest of your weekend Chimpie!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> you're asking all these questions



He asked one question...


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 4, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 4, 2016)

This is what the tread has become. The only real productive people here are the ones asking questions... over... and over... and over... and over... and over again. We keep getting the same vague answer every... single... time.

I've drawn up two conclusions:
1. This dude has multiple accounts on here.
2. He's spamming.

Either way there has been enough of this thread to give any potential applicant a good view of what this company is like. If we can't get even the simplest yes or no answers on here, then it must be a b**ch and a half working there. I have made up my mind that this is just another run of the mill dialysis for days company that boasts a 60k+ pay for EMTs. Just for a reference, thats what most fire departments will start at. So one must ask how does a private BLS IFT company pay compare to that of a fire department? It just doesn't, not here not anywhere in SO CAL. Management must be a bear at Ambulnz as well as the supervisors because this is just asinine at this point when we can't get answers to yes or no questions. Now I'm all for a good discussion and hearing how other companies run their shop, but what have we learned in this thread? Absolutely nothing other than there was a job fair a couple days ago. Now again, I don't know if its just me coming off a 5 day stretch working 12's doing system status (street corner posting) but I'm frustrated to the point its comical to me that I'm so frustrated. To the trolls (the Ambulnz guys, you're not posters, you're trolls at this point) I recon that you'll last a couple years before you get shut down like every other BLS IFT company in LACo. I also hope potential applicants see this thread and will realize that this is all smoke and mirrors and that there are truly better places in LACo. Yes the Riverside county guy is saying theres better places in LACo. this is what its come down to for me.


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 5, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> This is what the tread has become. The only real productive people here are the ones asking questions... over... and over... and over... and over... and over again. We keep getting the same vague answer every... single... time.
> 
> I've drawn up two conclusions:
> 1. This dude has multiple accounts on here.
> ...


Good, hardworking people who wish to work for a great company know where to find us. I'm sorry this upsets you but it's really not fair to post false accusations as you've been doing. Trying to instill fear as a tactic is not going to work with EMTs. They know better. EMTs should have an equal opportunity to find the best workplace for them.  No reason to try to stop them from earning more $$$ with AMBULNZ.  it's not fair to them.
This message is sent from a single account. Not the spam you accuse me of sending. Speaking from the heart to the EMTs out there looking for a better opportunity to support themselves and their families.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Dec 5, 2016)

When's the next job fair?


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 5, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> Good, hardworking people who wish to work for a great company know where to find us. I'm sorry this upsets you but it's really not fair to post false accusations as you've been doing. Trying to instill fear as a tactic is not going to work with EMTs. They know better. EMTs should have an equal opportunity to find the best workplace for them.  No reason to try to stop them from earning more $$$ with AMBULNZ.  it's not fair to them.
> This message is sent from a single account. Not the spam you accuse me of sending. Speaking from the heart to the EMTs out there looking for a better opportunity to support themselves and their families.


I've been watching this thread and finding it very entertaining.  I worked out in LA County for about ten years and left for a better paying job with retirement benefits. Can you explain how you can pay your employees more than the other companies, while reimbursements are going down with both Medicare and MediCal?


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> I've been watching this thread and finding it very entertaining.  I worked out in LA County for about ten years and left for a better paying job with retirement benefits. Can you explain how you can pay your employees more than the other companies, while reimbursements are going down with both Medicare and MediCal?


I asked a loooooong time ago.  No direct answer.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 5, 2016)

Chimpie said:


> My level of interest is low to nil. I don't live in southern California, never intend to.





Dan Louk said:


> I would say that's a pretty vague response.


Actually, my answer was direct and to the point. No fluff.



Dan Louk said:


> Anyway, you're asking all these questions so thought you were interested to learn more about AMBULNZ.





CALEMT said:


> He asked one question...


Yep, only asked you one question. In fact, I didn't post in this thread until post #352, posted again at #480, and then jumped into the conversation at #515.



Dan Louk said:


> There must be other reasons then...


My level of interest is only to the point of protecting our site, our members, and our guests.


----------



## looker (Dec 5, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> For the millionth time. I feel like I'm talking to freaking kindergartners. _*POST-IT-ON-HERE.*_


They will not post it because you will not like their answer. It appears they borrowed the model from uber and taxi. Uber part is assign to next available unit as long as they are in the approximate area and taxi part, those that want to make money will be willing to work 18 hours a day, almost every single day. When you take overtime in to account etc you can get to those crazy numbers. I personally wouldn't want my love ones to be taken by emt's that only sleep 4 hours a day and trying to be done with a call as quickly as possible so they can pick up next one.


----------



## buzzer400 (Dec 5, 2016)

I want to thank everyone for making the Ambulnz open house a huge success.  We shattered all prior recruiting efforts and are grateful to those on this forum for raising the curiosity.  Stay tuned for the next open house announcement and make to ask about our world class benefits package, Paramedic scholarship program that will be available for "all" full time EMT's and many more Ambulnz advantages.  We are committed to making Ambulnz the place to be for world class EMT's, Paramedics, RT's and nurses.


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I'd hate to ask permission to go to the bathroom from these volks.  "Maybe.... maybe not..... come to the job fair tomorrow and find out!" LOL they are owned by by a firm in upstate NY covering with several owners.  12 were listed as children of one owner.  Their are 6 or so listed as unknown roles in the company.  Mostly its comprised it seems of everyone from
> Aegis
> Impulse
> Etc
> ...


Greetings-- 
Mind if I chime in? Please put up your research so that we can make corrections to it. Am pretty sure that is not what's listed in the company's SEC regular filings.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

ambulancemarl said:


> Greetings--
> Mind if I chime in? Please put up your research so that we can make corrections to it. Am pretty sure that is not what's listed in the company's SEC regular filings.


You can google it. It's public info.  Do you guys lose your passwords easily or something? They have a helpful link for that so you guys don't have to flood the board with numerous different screen names.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> You can google it. It's public info.  Do you guys lose your passwords easily or something? They have a helpful link for that so you guys don't have to flood the board with numerous different screen names.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Yeah, it is, that's why am wondering why your information is incorrect. FYI, there are different screen names because there are different users. We are a big company after all.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

ambulancemarl said:


> Yeah, it is, that's why am wondering why your information is incorrect. FYI, there are different screen names because there are different users. We are a big company after all.


Maybe you can answer the question thats been asked several times over than? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

Also to back up my incorrect info......
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ggoMAU&usg=AFQjCNEES8IeJYyu-slmOJTsxV2kEerTeQ

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Maybe you can answer the question thats been asked several times over than?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Being new to the industry, I have been following message boards, reading a lot on business practices, rules, industry news, the competition, etc, anything that spells NEMT and still my knowledge is lacking. So, don't blame me if I get lost sometimes. From the sagatic thread, I first thought that is this how a "new kid on the block is being welcomed?" 

We can't even properly introduce ourselves and we are being maligned. I get that some years back, some enterprising companies, gave the industry a bad rap, claiming from Medicare/Medicaid payments for services that were not even rendered, to the millions. There is even one company who does not even have a rig and was able to collect. That is awful, putting honest employees and owners in a bad light. It may still be happening now, but Ambulnz is not one of those companies. We are a new company, our growth may not be organic but through acquisition, we are trying our best.

From the glassdoor thread, I also gathered that there are indeed companies who don't treat their team members like a "person", when they are the asset of the industry. Sad, indeed.

From the thread, I gather that question being raised is what is our business model. Accusations being hurled at us for our failure to disclose. We are a corporation, we invested time and money, consulting with the experts on how to best deliver our services efficiently, without risk to employees and patients. As such, we can't share such proprietary information. What we are sharing is the result, the possibility of earning more dollars. We don't force our team members to work more than they should, that's why we have schedulers.

An exchange of ideas to improve the industry, making it a great place to be, would be more fun.

So there, Mr. Gone Fishing, no magic, no drama, no lies.

Just like the rest of the folks in this board, trying to make an honest living in a respectful manner, without shedding our dignity. Let's have fun. 

I remain respectful,


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

ambulancemarl said:


> Being new to the industry, I have been following message boards, reading a lot on business practices, rules, industry news, the competition, etc, anything that spells NEMT and still my knowledge is lacking. So, don't blame me if I get lost sometimes. From the sagatic thread, I first thought that is this how a "new kid on the block is being welcomed?"
> 
> We can't even properly introduce ourselves and we are being maligned. I get that some years back, some enterprising companies, gave the industry a bad rap, claiming from Medicare/Medicaid payments for services that were not even rendered, to the millions. There is even one company who does not even have a rig and was able to collect. That is awful, putting honest employees and owners in a bad light. It may still be happening now, but Ambulnz is not one of those companies. We are a new company, our growth may not be organic but through acquisition, we are trying our best.
> 
> ...


Yes but the math does not make any sense.   Especially with a declining/poor pay out from both medi-cal and medi-care.  To pay one individual starting at a wage that is no where near what it is nationally for a new person in this field and to times that by even more than 10 it does not seem feasible.  Atleast you came forward and said you can't share the info.  Even so doing so leaves open a wide speculation.  If you're hurt for being the new kid on the block you probably 
never worked real ems before.  You can be the sweetest and greatest to a patient and they will still throw insults to you or do physical harm.  Those who don't have a tough skin don't survive long.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Also to back up my incorrect info......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk





gonefishing said:


> Yes but the math does not make any sense.   Especially with a declining/poor pay out from both medi-cal and medi-care.  To pay one individual starting at a wage that is no where near what it is nationally for a new person in this field and to times that by even more than 10 it does not seem feasible.  Atleast you came forward and said you can't share the info.  Even so doing so leaves open a wide speculation.  If you're hurt for being the new kid on the block you probably
> never worked real ems before.  You can be the sweetest and greatest to a patient and they will still throw insults to you or do physical harm.  Those who don't have a tough skin don't survive long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk





gonefishing said:


> I asked a loooooong time ago.  No direct answer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Had to delete the link for me to post my response.

That is a document for licensing purposes, indicating the personalities of the investors. Your claim that the listing of the children of one owner, if you look at the document it is trust for the children, therefore, the main investor has fiduciary responsibilities towards those children, as such they have to be named. Note the difference between investor and officers of the company.

The investors as the name suggests invested money to make the vision a reality. The officers of the company implemented the vision, that's why I am here joyfully working.


----------



## Jennifer Martin (Dec 5, 2016)

Overwhelmed by how many folks out there care so much about fellow EMT's that they ask the tough questions they are asking in this post.  It really shows how at the end of the day, EMS personnel will circle the wagons to protect the new and inexperienced EMT's.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

ambulancemarl said:


> Had to delete the link for me to post my response.
> 
> That is a document for licensing purposes, indicating the personalities of the investors. Your claim that the listing of the children of one owner, if you look at the document it is trust for the children, therefore, the main investor has fiduciary responsibilities towards those children, as such they have to be named. Note the difference between investor and officers of the company.
> 
> The investors as the name suggests invested money to make the vision a reality. The officers of the company implemented the vision, that's why I am here joyfully working.


Yes. thank you.  I am aware its a licensing form

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 5, 2016)

ambulancemarl said:


> Had to delete the link for me to post my response.
> 
> That is a document for licensing purposes, indicating the personalities of the investors. Your claim that the listing of the children of one owner, if you look at the document it is trust for the children, therefore, the main investor has fiduciary responsibilities towards those children, as such they have to be named. Note the difference between investor and officers of the company.
> 
> The investors as the name suggests invested money to make the vision a reality. The officers of the company implemented the vision, that's why I am here joyfully working.





gonefishing said:


> Yes but the math does not make any sense.   Especially with a declining/poor pay out from both medi-cal and medi-care.  To pay one individual starting at a wage that is no where near what it is nationally for a new person in this field and to times that by even more than 10 it does not seem feasible.  Atleast you came forward and said you can't share the info.  Even so doing so leaves open a wide speculation.  If you're hurt for being the new kid on the block you probably
> never worked real ems before.  You can be the sweetest and greatest to a patient and they will still throw insults to you or do physical harm.  Those who don't have a tough skin don't survive long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Thanks for the headsup, I will make sure that my "armor is up". To go back to your math, I can assure you, we are not doing creative accounting, there is not much overhead in the business, our clientele is not mainly medicare/medicaid. And if you look at the general profile of the area, not all patients are medicare/medicate dependent they do have their private insurance coverage. That makes the difference. I was actually surprised to find out that an important job as an EMT has an industry standard pay of almost below minimum wage, especially in an area where rent is so high, I do hope that we have great industry leaders that can make a better offering. The risk they take and their responsibilities does not seem to add up.

So kind sir, you seem to have depth of knowledge of the industry, what can we do to improve?


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 5, 2016)

Jennifer Martin said:


> Overwhelmed by how many folks out there care so much about fellow EMT's that they ask the tough questions they are asking in this post.  It really shows how at the end of the day, EMS personnel will circle the wagons to protect the new and inexperienced EMT's.


Salute..


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

Jennifer Martin said:


> Overwhelmed by how many folks out there care so much about fellow EMT's that they ask the tough questions they are asking in this post.  It really shows how at the end of the day, EMS personnel will circle the wagons to protect the new and inexperienced EMT's.


Well especially in LA city where the Russian Mob has had its sticky fingers in transport companys and shut down every so many years or impending financial doom or medicare/medi-cal fraud.  


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 5, 2016)

Jennifer Martin said:


> Overwhelmed by how many folks out there care so much about fellow EMT's that they ask the tough questions they are asking in this post.  It really shows how at the end of the day, EMS personnel will circle the wagons to protect the new and inexperienced EMT's.



Just play it safe and stay with the well known companies. AMR, McCorkick, Care just to name a few. OR you can be the 1 in a million and go to better counties that aren't oversaturated with ambulance companies. Riverside county AMR is the sole provider for 911. San Bernardino AMR has 911 and San Bernardino county fire has AO's at certain stations.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

I never mentioned anything of monkey math or cooking the books.  How most dialysis transport companys do it is auto fill narratives and having employees re write narratives.  That's usually why new companys prefer new naive emts.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 5, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Just play it safe and stay with the well known companies. AMR, McCorkick, Care just to name a few. OR you can be the 1 in a million and go to better counties that aren't oversaturated with ambulance companies. Riverside county AMR is the sole provider for 911. San Bernardino AMR has 911 and San Bernardino county fire has AO's at certain stations.


Or you can come to us and work for Ambulnz, we are new in the business, let's have a fun journey.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 5, 2016)

ambulancemarl said:


> From the thread, I gather that question being raised is what is our business model. Accusations being hurled at us for our failure to disclose. We are a corporation, we invested time and money, consulting with the experts on how to best deliver our services efficiently, without risk to employees and patients. As such, we can't share such proprietary information. What we are sharing is the result, the possibility of earning more dollars. We don't force our team members to work more than they should, that's why we have schedulers.



It's not the math or the intricacies of your bookkeeping that keeps people here continuously frustrated with your company's representation. It's the borderline flippant nature of your coworker(s) approach to it. The combination of words 'business' and 'model' was repeated in this thread, by various new users claiming to be working at Ambulnz, in more or less every other of their posts, but when asked directly about it all we got in return was a 'why won't you come to our job fair and find out' response.

Your coworker(s) keep trying to reassure everyone how honest, caring and transparent the company is, yet the quote above clearly states your unwillingness to disclose any specific information. See, no one here cares about how your establishment was registered with the Chamber of Commerce and how it's listed in the books; if you came here in hopes of recruiting more people, advertising your company or otherwise spark interest in your enterprise, you should probably consider that a) this is one of the older EMS-related web resources, with a core membership having more or less a century or longer of combined EMS experience, b) yours isn't the first company to pop out of nowhere, with grandiose promises but very little to back it up with, and c) any failure, on your part, to properly answer direct questions, will do you and yours, a great disservice.

And to sum it up - you've just clearly stated that you don't intend to share proprietary information. So why in the world are you encouraging people to attend the job fair ? Are you expecting to power point them to death with handsome slides and win their hearts and minds, whilst keeping all the really important stuff out ?


----------



## looker (Dec 5, 2016)

Any company that currently doing Medicare transport are basically looking to get shutdown. Medicare do not want to pay for anything but 911. In few years they will come, do an audit and ask for their money back. Also even private insurance do not pay so much that would let emt  are anything closer to what your company claims. This business have extremely high overhead unless your company found a way to do it without having auto insurance, gl/pl, worker comp, umbrella, etc


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I never mentioned anything of monkey math or cooking the books.  How most dialysis transport companys do it is auto fill narratives and having employees re write narratives.  That's usually why new companys prefer new naive emts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I can assure you we don't do that, if that will the case, I will run as fast as I can and wouldn't want to be associated with a company like that. We are looking for a combination of both actually, the experienced and the new one's, the mentor and mentee, we can't have all new grads, as they don't have that much experience in case of extreme emergency. And believe me, management relies on the senior EMT's experience too. There has to be a career path for the more senior ones too.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

ambulancemarl said:


> I can assure you we don't do that, if that will the case, I will run as fast as I can and wouldn't want to be associated with a company like that. We are looking for a combination of both actually, the experienced and the new one's, the mentor and mentee, we can't have all new grads, as they don't have that much experience in case of extreme emergency. And believe me, management relies on the senior EMT's experience too. There has to be a career path for the more senior ones too.


Their are naive "older" ems staff as well.  The ones that have floated around the mom and pop dialysis transport pool.  Like the ones from Alpha all had to go some where.  It simply doesn't matter to management anyways as most would say see the narrative.  I wasn't present there for not responsible.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm just curious as to why most of the Ambulnz employees, supervisors, whatever on here have been members since breakfast and coming out of the wood work. I'm not one for conspiracies but one must wonder... 

@Jennifer Martin the grass really is greener on the other side. Look at counties such as Riverside, San Bernardino, Kern, Santa Barbara, San Luis Obispo, Tulare, and Merced. Depending on your willingness to travel for a EMT job those counties have great companies. People joke about AMR being the evil empire but I've always been paid on time and compensated for any overtime and holidays. I jokingly call Hall ambulance the Kern County Cult but again probably the best private EMS company in CA. San Louis ambulance I've heard good things about as well as AMR Santa Barbara. Riggs ambulance in Merced county I've heard is awesome as well. Use the handy dandy search bar on here as most of these company's have been covered.


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 5, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> It's not the math or the intricacies of your bookkeeping that keeps people here continuously frustrated with your company's representation. It's the borderline flippant nature of your coworker(s) approach to it. The combination of words 'business' and 'model' was repeated in this thread, by various new users claiming to be working at Ambulnz, in more or less every other of their posts, but when asked directly about it all we got in return was a 'why won't you come to our job fair and find out' response.
> 
> Your coworker(s) keep trying to reassure everyone how honest, caring and transparent the company is, yet the quote above clearly states your unwillingness to disclose any specific information. See, no one here cares about how your establishment was registered with the Chamber of Commerce and how it's listed in the books; if you came here in hopes of recruiting more people, advertising your company or otherwise spark interest in your enterprise, you should probably consider that a) this is one of the older EMS-related web resources, with a core membership having more or less a century or longer of combined EMS experience, b) yours isn't the first company to pop out of nowhere, with grandiose promises but very little to back it up with, and c) any failure, on your part, to properly answer direct questions, will do you and yours, a great disservice.
> 
> And to sum it up - you've just clearly stated that you don't intend to share proprietary information. So why in the world are you encouraging people to attend the job fair ? Are you expecting to power point them to death with handsome slides and win their hearts and minds, whilst keeping all the really important stuff out ?


I apologize, it must be annoying, to hear the same words over and over again, that's the product of the internet where everything has to have a buzzword. 

There is unwillingness on our part to share our technology because we have invested time and  money to make it work. Not sure about wowing you with powerpoint slides, maybe to show off our blue fleet, I can say we're guilty of that.


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 5, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I'm just curious as to why most of the Ambulnz employees, supervisors, whatever on here have been members since breakfast and coming out of the wood work. I'm not one for conspiracies but one must wonder...
> 
> @Jennifer Martin the grass really is greener on the other side. Look at counties such as Riverside, San Bernardino, Kern, Santa Barbara, San Luis Obispo, Tulare, and Merced. Depending on your willingness to travel for a EMT job those counties have great companies. People joke about AMR being the evil empire but I've always been paid on time and compensated for any overtime and holidays. I jokingly call Hall ambulance the Kern County Cult but again probably the best private EMS company in CA. San Louis ambulance I've heard good things about as well as AMR Santa Barbara. Riggs ambulance in Merced county I've heard is awesome as well. Use the handy dandy search bar on here as most of these company's have been covered.


Okay, please don't tell them am here, you know one can easily be drawn into conversation here. Better get to work. Thank you though for a wonderful time. I am enlightened.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

I smell another Alpha ambulance.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 5, 2016)

ambulancemarl said:


> I apologize, it must be annoying, to hear the same words over and over again, that's the product of the internet where everything has to have a buzzword.
> 
> There is unwillingness on our part to share our technology because we have invested time and money to make it work. Not sure about wowing you with powerpoint slides, maybe to show off our blue fleet, I can say we're guilty of that.



And this is a perfect example of an all-too-familiar contemptuous response, in Ambulnz'ese. But please, keep patronizing people, you're doing great.

P.S. Absolutely nowhere in this thread, have anyone ever mentioned 'sharing your technology'. Once again, this is a forum for professionals, by professionals. If you intend to keep joggling with words, and expect people to get lost in translation - you've came to the wrong place.


----------



## looker (Dec 5, 2016)

ambulancemarl said:


> I apologize, it must be annoying, to hear the same words over and over again, that's the product of the internet where everything has to have a buzzword.
> 
> There is unwillingness on our part to share our technology because we have invested time and  money to make it work. Not sure about wowing you with powerpoint slides, maybe to show off our blue fleet, I can say we're guilty of that.


What your company basically is claiming that 2+2=5 when everyone else is saying 4. The reimbursement rate are just not there, it is pretty much impossible to pay close to 100k per emt without going bankrupt. 100k is what many people with Bs degree don't even make


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

looker said:


> What your company basically is claiming that 2+2=5 when everyone else is saying 4. The reimbursement rate are just not there, it is pretty much impossible to pay close to 100k per emt without going bankrupt. 100k is what many people with Bs degree don't even make


And that was my point to them! LOL 
You have 10 apples, you give away 9 and some how your left with 20????? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 5, 2016)

luke_31 said:


> I've been watching this thread and finding it very entertaining.  I worked out in LA County for about ten years and left for a better paying job with retirement benefits. Can you explain how you can pay your employees more than the other companies, while reimbursements are going down with both Medicare and MediCal?


Thanks for reaching out. Please contact AMBULNZ directly for details (posting details on this forum will only lead to some


luke_31 said:


> I'vebeen watching this thread and finding it very entertaining.  I worked out in LA County for about ten years and left for a better paying job with retirement benefits. Can you explain how you can pay your employees more than the other companies, while reimbursements are going down with both Medicare and MediCal?[/QUO]
> As a company, Ambulnz barely does any Medical transports.  We work with hospitals, insurance companies, long term care facilities and private pay.  Our innovative compensation model was developed by fortune 50 executives working together with life long Paramedics, EMT's, regulators and ambulance company executives.  Our model is focused on respect, EMT's that take patient care seriously and technology that brings it all together.  Like any company that invests in proprietary information, we do not discuss our business on public forums.  If you're  interested in learning more, I invite you to come to our next open house.  #carethatsconnected


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 5, 2016)

^^   How does one mess up coding like that?



Dan Louk said:


> Thanks for reaching out. Please contact AMBULNZ directly for details (posting details on this forum will only lead to some


to some...???


----------



## buzzer400 (Dec 5, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> Thanks for reaching out. Please contact AMBULNZ directly for details (posting details on this forum will only lead to some


Since we are talking compensation, let me chime in. We do not pay ten times the going rate.  The industry average pay for an EMT-B is $12-$14 per hour.  The average Model EMT at Ambulnz makes 2-2 1/2 times that amount based on their performance (not 10 times).  We have a few superstars that are surpassing those figures but that is not the norm.  Our proprietary technology combined with two in-house mathematician PhD's work hard to ensure our EMT's are in a position to be successful.  Furthermore, we barely transport any Medicare dialysis or Medical patients, we employ several CPA's to make certain the economics work, we have in-house general counsel ensuring compliance and we hold ourselves to the highest ethical standards.  Like all companies, we are here to make a profit. What makes us different, is that we  share the upside with our EMT's.  #carethatsconnected


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

So you guys hired
mathematicians? Thats interesting.  I don't see a need if you have fortune 500 members running the game which I find doubtful.  Maybe previous business owners but not fortune 500 lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## looker (Dec 5, 2016)

buzzer400 said:


> Since we are talking compensation, let me chime in. We do not pay ten times the going rate.  The industry average pay for an EMT-B is $12-$14 per hour.  The average Model EMT at Ambulnz makes 2-2 1/2 times that amount based on their performance (not 10 times).  We have a few superstars that are surpassing those figures but that is not the norm.  Our proprietary technology combined with two in-house mathematician PhD's work hard to ensure our EMT's are in a position to be successful.  Furthermore, we barely transport any Medicare dialysis or Medical patients, we employ several CPA's to make certain the economics work, we have in-house general counsel ensuring compliance and we hold ourselves to the highest ethical standards.  Like all companies, we are here to make a profit. What makes us different, is that we  share the upside with our EMT's.  #carethatsconnected


Thank you for reply was that so hard?  Okay is that pay includes performances pay? If so what emt base pay? Is there minimum trips one need to do before you will pay performances pay? Also how many hours a week do you expect someone to work? Note I am just asking very basic questions.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 5, 2016)

buzzer400 said:


> Since we are talking compensation, let me chime in. We do not pay ten times the going rate.  The industry average pay for an EMT-B is $12-$14 per hour.  The average Model EMT at Ambulnz makes 2-2 1/2 times that amount based on their performance (not 10 times).  We have a few superstars that are surpassing those figures but that is not the norm.  Our proprietary technology combined with two in-house mathematician PhD's work hard to ensure our EMT's are in a position to be successful.  Furthermore, we barely transport any Medicare dialysis or Medical patients, we employ several CPA's to make certain the economics work, we have in-house general counsel ensuring compliance and we hold ourselves to the highest ethical standards.  Like all companies, we are here to make a profit. What makes us different, is that we  share the upside with our EMT's.  #carethatsconnected



If you think you can impress anyone here with a hashtag, you're very wrong. 

I honestly have no idea how your in-house math wizes came up with an industry avg of $12-$14 per hr; the highest paying private company in LACo (that's where Ambulnz operates, remember ?) is AMR and the only reason they pay what they pay is due to a union representation. The other figure of $14 could relate to HALL Amb in Kern Co, but that's hardly relevant to this discussion because we could as well have been discussing EMS on Pluto. So, either your groundbreaking financial model is pure theory (I could care less about Ambulnz' poster boys, they don't convey the real picture), or there's an elephant hiding in the room.

You keep inviting people to your job fairs ? Ok, let's pretend this IS your job fair. Go ahead, convince us that you're true blue, without any of the glitter your Monrovia HQ has. Can you do that ?


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

Here is a great review!
"Treated terribly
It's just about the money
Rigs and equipment don't work
Lie about the money
You try talking to somebody and they ignore you
Dispatch mike especially is terrible!!!!
Never off on time not even once!!!!
You are considered late if you are Minute late even if THEIR system won't let you clock in they only give you 2 minutes to clock in so hopefully somebody else isn't trying to clock in and their finger print is working
They boast about THEIR online system they have created yet they just took fire and other mdt systems and put it on a tablet but they can't seem to figure out online pay stubs....? Pay is NEVER correct
Management has no idea what another person in management is doing
One says one thing another says something else then you get written up for their mess up and they won't fix it because they are never wrong
They say go talk to your supervisor but whose our supervisor management doesn't even know....
They say their pay is competitive but it's the same as other IFT companies if your lucky you might get on the "model" where you get ran and maybe see money at least before taxes you do. If you aren't on the model what you have to say doesn't matter. If you are just an EMT and not the EMT-E you get stuck with an EMT-E fun your butt off and get no compensation and most of the time you will be doing all the work while the EMT-E does nothing. Most are rude and almost drop patients every time because they want to go fast but don't want to do the work. No vitals. Not paying attention. Holding on to gurneys with one hand while going off curbs.
I have witnessed many people not caring and almost dropping patients. The company wants money
Just another IFT company If you want professionalism and management that knows what's going on and has their act together don't come here. You want an IFT company go here."


Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdog (Dec 5, 2016)

buzzer400 said:


> The industry average pay for an EMT-B is $12-$14 per hour.



:'( If only that were true. Most EMTs in LaCo/OC make $10.50/hr.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 5, 2016)

looker said:


> Thank you for reply was that so hard?  Okay is that pay includes performances pay? If so what emt base pay? Is there minimum trips one need to do before you will pay performances pay? Also how many hours a week do you expect someone to work? Note I am just asking very basic questions.



And let's not forget to include the company's criteria for transitioning to the Model, plus how many Model vacancies the company actually has (globally, annually, quarterly etc).


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> And let's not forget to include the company's criteria for transitioning to the Model, plus how many Model vacancies the company actually has (globally, annually, quarterly etc).


You must visit an open house for the answer.  Refreshments will be served.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> You must visit an open house for the answer.  Refreshments will be served.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



No, seriously. Let's give the chaps a chance to redeem themselves. If this time we actually get to see a concise and coherent response, I'll be the first to admit I was wrong, and apologize.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> No, seriously. Let's give the chaps a chance to redeem themselves. If this time we actually get to see a concise and coherent response, I'll be the first to admit I was wrong, and apologize.


They will respond "we have a fortune 500 think tank. Chocolate chip or oatmeal? Cookies will be served with punch come and see the exciting company that we are in monrovia! Come see what exciting things we are up to!"

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 5, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Here is a great review!
> "Treated terribly
> It's just about the money
> Rigs and equipment don't work
> ...


Since we're quoting, here's one from an ACTUAL employee 
"I really like the concept of the model and how EMTs are given an opportunity to make a good salary and potential for a career... I think we have come a long way since we first started the model and I'm very optimistic of the growth and future of the program."


----------



## wfw65 (Dec 5, 2016)

My apologizes if this has already been asked.

Dan, Gavin are either of you field personnel, are you EMT's in CA. ?


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

wfwagenseller said:


> My apologizes if this has already been asked.
> 
> Dan, Gavin are either of you field personnel, are you EMT's in CA. ?


Eric is a lapsed Paramedic. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

Only Louk I could find is not a Dan and hasn't been an emt for more than 2 years.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 5, 2016)

Gavin doesn't appear to be licensed.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdog (Dec 5, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> Since we're quoting, here's one from an ACTUAL employee
> "I really like the concept of the model and how EMTs are given an opportunity to make a good salary and potential for a career... I think we have come a long way since we first started the model and I'm very optimistic of the growth and future of the program."



Ha haha hahaha hah ha....


----------



## HelpinMan (Dec 5, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> Since we're quoting, here's one from an ACTUAL employee
> "I really like the concept of the model and how EMTs are given an opportunity to make a good salary and potential for a career... I think we have come a long way since we first started the model and I'm very optimistic of the growth and future of the program."


Good one Dan. 

Call me crazy but based on this string I would say GoneFishing is an owner or HR person at a competitor and is having trouble recruiting. Perhaps he should focus on offering a better package to potential new hires and treating his employees well so they stay and give up on attacking Ambulnz.

I suggest we change directions here. 
As veterans within the industry what does everyone feel is the biggest challenge for new recruits? and for seasons EMT's/Paramedics?
What can companies/owners do to combat those issues?
Ambulnz has focused on a better pay structure and offering a decent benefits package.
What else can be done? Would love to hear peoples thoughts.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 5, 2016)

Oh no. No, no, no. You don't get to change the subject, there's been enough flip-flopping already. All that colourful rhetoric, and not one of our questions had been answered yet ? I'm guessing I wasn't wrong and won't be apologizing any time soon.

If there's one thing I'll humour you with, it's the 'the biggest challenge for new recruits'. And that is being able to sift through the metric tons of BS that companies with 'innovative technologies and revolutionary models' are trying to spoon feed them.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## HelpinMan (Dec 5, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Oh no. No, no, no. You don't get to change the subject, there's been enough flip-flopping already. All that colourful rhetoric, and not one of our questions had been answered yet ? I'm guessing I wasn't wrong and won't be apologizing any time soon.
> 
> If there's one thing I'll humour you with, it's the 'the biggest challenge for new recruits'. And that is being able to sift through the metric tons of BS that companies with 'innovative technologies and revolutionary models' are trying to spoon feed them.


Interesting, so is the automatic reaction to attack anyone who is trying to make a difference? Shouldn't everyone be focused on trying to add to the change. Learn from it? Bring more change to the industry? I think it's naive to think that a corporation which purchased several local ambulance companies, that clearly has a plan and a strong team behind them, will reveal their proprietary model which will make EMT's more money. It's like asking Coca Cola for their secret recipe. It feels like Shasta is out there saying Cola is Cola. Give us your recipe etc...
I would love to hear from more EMT's. What are your struggles? What do you want more of? Do you like to be told you chose a career with no potential? I love when someone challenges the status quo. I understand why owners would hate it. Like taxi drivers when Uber came to the market. But then many taxi drivers switched over to Uber and they were happy again. It's learning from change not complaining. Or maybe that's just me.


----------



## luke_31 (Dec 5, 2016)

HelpinMan said:


> Interesting, so is the automatic reaction to attack anyone who is trying to make a difference? Shouldn't everyone be focused on trying to add to the change. Learn from it? Bring more change to the industry? I think it's naive to think that a corporation which purchased several local ambulance companies, that clearly has a plan and a strong team behind them, will reveal their proprietary model which will make EMT's more money. It's like asking Coca Cola for their secret recipe. It feels like Shasta is out there saying Cola is Cola. Give us your recipe etc...
> I would love to hear from more EMT's. What are your struggles? What do you want more of? Do you like to be told you chose a career with no potential? I love when someone challenges the status quo. I understand why owners would hate it. Like taxi drivers when Uber came to the market. But then many taxi drivers switched over to Uber and they were happy again. It's learning from change not complaining. Or maybe that's just me.


Except that the Uber vs taxi analogy doesn't work. The main reason taxi drivers and companies were against it was the lack of regulation that uber had to follow, while the taxi industry still had to follow them. Also the ambulance transportation industry is inherently unreliable with amount of calls, location, travel time, bed delays.  You can organize a ambulance transportation company all you want, but there is no predictable way to get a crew to meet a target every time.  I've worked in Los Angeles before, some days I could get from one call to another every hour, other days it would be two hours or longer to transport patients with the traffic.  Also if you are doing transports to the ER, there is no way to know when the crew will be available again, I've waited as little as twenty minutes to as long as four hours to transfer a patient to a bed.  Their model that they don't talk about is nothing new in the industry there is very little to change in regards to the transport of a patient.  You either are putting more ambulances out to meet the call times of your scheduled calls, or hope that the units already there can transfer care quickly which is out of their control except in returns to a patient's home or nursing facility where they already have a bed ready for them.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Dec 5, 2016)

HelpinMan said:


> Interesting, so is the automatic reaction to attack anyone who is trying to make a difference? Shouldn't everyone be focused on trying to add to the change. Learn from it? Bring more change to the industry? I think it's naive to think that a corporation which purchased several local ambulance companies, that clearly has a plan and a strong team behind them, will reveal their proprietary model which will make EMT's more money. It's like asking Coca Cola for their secret recipe. It feels like Shasta is out there saying Cola is Cola. Give us your recipe etc...
> I would love to hear from more EMT's. What are your struggles? What do you want more of? Do you like to be told you chose a career with no potential? I love when someone challenges the status quo. I understand why owners would hate it. Like taxi drivers when Uber came to the market. But then many taxi drivers switched over to Uber and they were happy again. It's learning from change not complaining. Or maybe that's just me.



In this instance, you are probably spot on. It's just you (and the other new pen names).


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 5, 2016)

HelpinMan said:


> Interesting, so is the automatic reaction to attack anyone who is trying to make a difference? Shouldn't everyone be focused on trying to add to the change. Learn from it? Bring more change to the industry? I think it's naive to think that a corporation which purchased several local ambulance companies, that clearly has a plan and a strong team behind them, will reveal their proprietary model which will make EMT's more money. It's like asking Coca Cola for their secret recipe. It feels like Shasta is out there saying Cola is Cola. Give us your recipe etc...
> I would love to hear from more EMT's. What are your struggles? What do you want more of? Do you like to be told you chose a career with no potential? I love when someone challenges the status quo. I understand why owners would hate it. Like taxi drivers when Uber came to the market. But then many taxi drivers switched over to Uber and they were happy again. It's learning from change not complaining. Or maybe that's just me.



You clearly didn't put in any effort in reading the 30 pages of this thread, otherwise the answer to your first question would be obvious.

What you perceive as naivete, seems perfectly logical in the given context. People come here for information and advice, they either share their experiences or expect to learn from others. So far, neither of your company affiliates offered any of the sort.

The number of the local ambulance mom & pop companies that your company purchased (please, don't further insult people's intelligence here by calling it a 'corporation' when it's a LLC) is only indicative of how many suitcases of cash the proprietors brought with them. It does not say anything [clear] about either its plans or the competence of its team. Nobody here is interested in hearing about your secret chocolate chip cookies' recipe, all what's ever been asked is 100% related to your company's advertising.

If that wasn't concise enough for you, let me dumb it down even more: if someone says that they can deliver, it's very safe to assume that people will ask 'how do you intend to do it'. Makes sense so far ? Next step, we extrapolate: your company claims that they finally found their own version of philosopher's stone that lets people triple their wages; now, the people are asking 'how exactly ?'. And your response is 'Ha, do you really think Ima tell you ?'. Pardon my French, but this is where people usually tell you to F off.

And finally, you're just another day-old account posting the same ole. Here's a suggestion for you and your colleagues - either put your money where your mouth is and start effectively communicating with professionals on this forum (note that we're actually the ones you'd want to hire), or don't waste yours or our time.


----------



## looker (Dec 5, 2016)

HelpinMan said:


> Interesting, so is the automatic reaction to attack anyone who is trying to make a difference? Shouldn't everyone be focused on trying to add to the change. Learn from it? Bring more change to the industry? I think it's naive to think that a corporation which purchased several local ambulance companies, that clearly has a plan and a strong team behind them, will reveal their proprietary model which will make EMT's more money. It's like asking Coca Cola for their secret recipe. It feels like Shasta is out there saying Cola is Cola. Give us your recipe etc...
> I would love to hear from more EMT's. What are your struggles? What do you want more of? Do you like to be told you chose a career with no potential? I love when someone challenges the status quo. I understand why owners would hate it. Like taxi drivers when Uber came to the market. But then many taxi drivers switched over to Uber and they were happy again. It's learning from change not complaining. Or maybe that's just me.


In all of this pages there was one post that even remotely answered wage question, when I asked follow up question it got ignored. So let me try again. It was said that your company pays 28-30 an hour to emt, okay is that performance pay? Meaning is that what emt get paid as result of good performance or is that base pay? Do you run 8,10,12,24 or something else? You talking about "model" can anyone get on it or is there a waiting list? If you pay 28-30 an hour does that mean for over 40 hours a week you pay 45 an hour? Note I didn't ask how you can afford to pay those wages, neither am I asking anything about your technology or anything secret. I am asking basic questions about wage which any potential new employees would want to know. I would hope that you will answer this question.


----------



## HelpinMan (Dec 5, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> You clearly didn't put in any effort in reading the 30 pages of this thread, otherwise the answer to your first question would be obvious.
> 
> What you perceive as naivete, seems perfectly logical in the given context. People come here for information and advice, they either share their experiences or expect to learn from others. So far, neither of your company affiliates offered any of the sort.
> 
> ...


What has been shared is that if the industry looks at the business in a different way there is the possibility of creating new models that offer win win situation for EMT’s and employers.

What was advertised has been backed up in person when people show up to learn more at the open houses (The team shared actual pay stubs). At the low end the EMT’s on the model are making around $50K+ a year (mostly because they are still getting used to the new Model). At the high end they are making over $87K per year.

You didn’t like my last analogies so I will give you 2 new ones. It’s like yahoo, Alta vista or any other search engine of the time asking Google how they built a better search engine. It’s like the engineers of those companies asking for the algorithm that Google has developed to show them how it was done. Or every other automobile company that were building electric vehicles and failing when finally Tesla shows up a builds a car that everyone wants. Can those companies ask Tesla to share how it’s possible? Sorry but that’s what seems naive to me.

Regarding new accounts interacting with you on this forum, Ambulnz is a company growing fast and the employees are surprised to see all the haters out there making up lies and trying to dissuade EMT’s from having the opportunity to be part of something new, different and exciting. So I wouldn’t be surprised if many more will show up soon to be part of the discussion.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 6, 2016)

HelpinMan said:


> What has been shared is that if the industry looks at the business in a different way there is the possibility of creating new models that offer win win situation for EMT’s and employers.
> 
> What was advertised has been backed up in person when people show up to learn more at the open houses (The team shared actual pay stubs). At the low end the EMT’s on the model are making around $50K+ a year (mostly because they are still getting used to the new Model). At the high end they are making over $87K per year.
> 
> ...



One. More. Time. Hopefully, the last one.

This isn't a forum for entrepreneurs where you come to share your success story. This is an EMS forum, created by professionals, for professionals. People come here to share their experiences and seek advice; that includes sharing knowledge on work places. So once again, let me dumb it down:

1) Ambulnz is a company;
2) Ambulnz is a rather new company;
3) Ambulnz came to the market whilst tooting its horn about how much new and exciting stuff it has to offer their employees.

You are not Google. Let me repeat that one more time - Google, you are not. The reason that Ambulnz =/= Google is because Google is an already well-established enterprise which acquired its name through years of successful competition with other search engines. Using your analogy, we could call Ambulnz a 'Gewgle' - sure, it sounds very similar but isn't the real McCoy. Same goes for Tesla - Elon Musk wasn't lowballing the automotive market with promises of cheap electric cars, his company was actually backed up by (surprise) Google and got its first ROI only after the first batch of Model S cars was sold. And FYI, Model S is bloody expensive. A simple explanation to why Ambulnz = Gewgle and =/= Tesla, is as follows: you're new, you don't have a well-established rapport and you do too much chest beating.

A propos chest beating - time over time and time *AGAIN*, Ambulnz has utterly failed to provide any coherent answers to completely transparent and relevant questions. How do you expect people to blindly sign up for your vision of an American dream, based on your promising them milk & honey ? Do you really think to convince people, by showing them a few sheets of paper with numbers, that you actually found a *LEGIT* way to triple or quadruple their pay, in an oversaturated and overly competitive market ? You come here, of all places, and you think people will fall for that crap ? And then you have the chutzpah to call us 'naive'.

Excitement is for amateurs. Professionals do their job competently, and expect to be compensated accordingly. So If you actually want professionals (and I'm not talking about brand new graduates with a whooping 200 hrs of EMS school behind them) to take you seriously, you should probably reconsider your approach, yeah ?

P.S. To reiterate on the subject of advertising - you won't see random people here advertising places like CARE, AMR or HALL, because these companies do not need it. It might come as a shock, but EMS is a rather small world where everyone knows everyone. And I'm sorry to break it to you, but on an attractiveness scale of zero to potato, Ambulnz is very far to the left.


----------



## HelpinMan (Dec 6, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> One. More. Time. Hopefully, the last one.
> 
> This isn't a forum for entrepreneurs where you come to share your success story. This is an EMS forum, created by professionals, for professionals. People come here to share their experiences and seek advice; that includes sharing knowledge on work places. So once again, let me dumb it down:
> 
> ...


I guess like Google and Tesla only time will tell. You are correct, it takes time to build a strong company and a brand so we can check back in with each other in the coming months/years.  I don't believe anyone is trying to chest beat, only reacting to people trying to discredit the accomplishments of the team that built a system that is working. 
I wish you a pleasant night.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 6, 2016)

HelpinMan said:


> I guess like Google and Tesla only time will tell. You are correct, it takes time to build a strong company and a brand so we can check back in with each other in the coming months/years.  I don't believe anyone is trying to chest beat, only reacting to people trying to discredit the accomplishments of the team that built a system that is working.
> I wish you a pleasant night.



Yeah, sure. By the way, here's a nice analogy for you - try coming to bodybuilding.com and tell the locals that you found a new, innovative and exciting way to turn a 360 lbs slob into a 180 lbs stud, in 5 days. Here's what you'll get:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I'm just curious as to why most of the Ambulnz employees, supervisors, whatever on here have been members since breakfast and coming out of the wood work. I'm not one for conspiracies but one must wonder...
> 
> @Jennifer Martin the grass really is greener on the other side. Look at counties such as Riverside, San Bernardino, Kern, Santa Barbara, San Luis Obispo, Tulare, and Merced. Depending on your willingness to travel for a EMT job those counties have great companies. People joke about AMR being the evil empire but I've always been paid on time and compensated for any overtime and holidays. I jokingly call Hall ambulance the Kern County Cult but again probably the best private EMS company in CA. San Louis ambulance I've heard good things about as well as AMR Santa Barbara. Riggs ambulance in Merced county I've heard is awesome as well. Use the handy dandy search bar on here as most of these company's have been covered.




Disregard, I made an erroneous statement.


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 6, 2016)

HelpinMan said:


> Good one Dan.
> 
> Call me crazy but based on this string I would say GoneFishing is an owner or HR person at a competitor and is having trouble recruiting. Perhaps he should focus on offering a better package to potential new hires and treating his employees well so they stay and give up on attacking Ambulnz.
> 
> ...


I wish. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 6, 2016)

I don't own or have any management ties to any company I actually ran a non ems company as well as have prior management experience in general business.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 6, 2016)

I am looking out for the young buck thats going to fall down the rabbit hole, become jaded due to the BS cheerleading squad of a dialysis company.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2016)

So I heard a rumor at work tonight that among the other companies Ambulanz has bought they also bought AmeriCare's Santa Monica division  (which just so happens to be AmeriCare's only 911 area in LA Co).....but that they intend to sell that division off


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So I heard a rumor at work tonight that among the other companies Ambulanz has bought they also bought AmeriCare's Santa Monica division (which just so happens to be AmeriCare's only 911 area in LA Co).....but that they intend to sell that division off


What? Ambulnz is buying more companies? I thought everyone's saying their not the real deal...lol


----------



## looker (Dec 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> So I heard a rumor at work tonight that among the other companies Ambulanz has bought they also bought AmeriCare's Santa Monica division  (which just so happens to be AmeriCare's only 911 area in LA Co).....but that they intend to sell that division off


It's just that rumor. I haven't seen any evidence of them purchasing plus why would americare ambulance sell.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 6, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> What? Ambulnz is buying more companies? I thought everyone's saying their not the real deal...lol



I knew this crazy lady once, she'd spend days on end shopping for all sorts of garbage. Doesn't mean she wasn't a real deal, only that she had more money than brains.


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> What? Ambulnz is buying more companies? I thought everyone's saying their not the real deal...lol


Well considering they bought like 3 companies to start out it wouldn't be out of character...


looker said:


> It's just that rumor. I haven't seen any evidence of them purchasing plus why would americare ambulance sell.


Wouldn't necessarily surprise me, but yeah I figured someone with more insider knowledge than I could shed some light on the rumor


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Dec 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I am looking out for the young buck thats going to fall down the rabbit hole, become jaded due to the BS cheerleading squad of a dialysis company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



"Looking out for the young bucks?" Really? By fighting to keep the industry from progressing and keeping EMTs trapped in non-livable wages of ~$11hr?  Someone asked earlier if I'm a field EMT (which I'm not), I support recruiting for all our roles from EMTs, Medics, iOS devs, QA engineers, Digital Analysts, ect. I do however see all of the payroll reports of our EMTs on the model making at the very least 48k (one person), multiple individuals over 85k, and the the average around 60k+ which I think is amazing.  I also am friends with many of the EMTs we hire and stay close to make sure the onboarding proceed is smooth and we're doing the absolute best possible.  As a recruiter my professional reputation and integrity is just as much on line as the company. And as with every company I've ever recruited for my goal is to only present roles if it's a solid step for a persons career- advancement, more money, better environment, ect.  I wouldn't be involved if I didn't see for myself that Ambulnz is changing the industry, has their heart in the right place, and is offering a real chance for hardworking EMTs to drive their career forward, make great income, and have fun at it.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 6, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> "Looking out for the young bucks?" Really? By fighting to keep the industry from progressing and keeping EMTs trapped in non-livable wages of ~$11hr?  Someone asked earlier if I'm a field EMT (which I'm not), I support recruiting for all our roles from EMTs, Medics, iOS devs, QA engineers, Digital Analysts, ect. I do however see all of the payroll reports of our EMTs on the model making at the very least 48k (one person), multiple individuals over 85k, and the the average around 60k+ which I think is amazing.  I also am friends with many of the EMTs we hire and stay close to make sure the onboarding proceed is smooth and we're doing the absolute best possible.  As a recruiter my professional reputation and integrity is just as much on line as the company. And as with every company I've ever recruited for my goal is to only present roles if it's a solid step for a persons career- advancement, more money, better environment, ect.  I wouldn't be involved if I didn't see for myself that Ambulnz is changing the industry, has their heart in the right place, and is offering a real chance for hardworking EMTs to drive their career forward, make great income, and have fun at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What is amazing is that none of you fancy talkers answered any of the questions that we've been asking, for the last 10 pages or so. Or maybe it's out of character ? Remember, your professional reputation and integrity is on the line here !


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Dec 6, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> "Looking out for the young bucks?" Really? By fighting to keep the industry from progressing and keeping EMTs trapped in non-livable wages of ~$11hr?  Someone asked earlier if I'm a field EMT (which I'm not), I support recruiting for all our roles from EMTs, Medics, iOS devs, QA engineers, Digital Analysts, ect. I do however see all of the payroll reports of our EMTs on the model making at the very least 48k (one person), multiple individuals over 85k, and the the average around 60k+ which I think is amazing.  I also am friends with many of the EMTs we hire and stay close to make sure the onboarding proceed is smooth and we're doing the absolute best possible.  As a recruiter my professional reputation and integrity is just as much on line as the company. And as with every company I've ever recruited for my goal is to only present roles if it's a solid step for a persons career- advancement, more money, better environment, ect.  I wouldn't be involved if I didn't see for myself that Ambulnz is changing the industry, has their heart in the right place, and is offering a real chance for hardworking EMTs to drive their career forward, make great income, and have fun at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 6, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> "Looking out for the young bucks?" Really? By fighting to keep the industry from progressing and keeping EMTs trapped in non-livable wages of ~$11hr?  Someone asked earlier if I'm a field EMT (which I'm not), I support recruiting for all our roles from EMTs, Medics, iOS devs, QA engineers, Digital Analysts, ect. I do however see all of the payroll reports of our EMTs on the model making at the very least 48k (one person), multiple individuals over 85k, and the the average around 60k+ which I think is amazing.  I also am friends with many of the EMTs we hire and stay close to make sure the onboarding proceed is smooth and we're doing the absolute best possible.  As a recruiter my professional reputation and integrity is just as much on line as the company. And as with every company I've ever recruited for my goal is to only present roles if it's a solid step for a persons career- advancement, more money, better environment, ect.  I wouldn't be involved if I didn't see for myself that Ambulnz is changing the industry, has their heart in the right place, and is offering a real chance for hardworking EMTs to drive their career forward, make great income, and have fun at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea that's all fine and well.  What you failed to state is how.  The companys aquired did not have the best reputations NOR the management and the field employees.  By the way love the thanks giving food give away vide of the emt with the gloves hanging out of the pocket and the zoom in.  Real professional.  What is he a mechanic or an emt? Thats like leaving your shirt untucked.  It's all fine and dandy to improve, to make more to succeed.   What has failed here is to explain HOW repeatedly.  Your not getting it? You're using a basic mdt app claiming to have uber capabilities.  Any 911 call center with good tracking has that capability.  It's nothing new.  Buying the crapp of the crop and claim to pay emts more than the market rate which we discussed and again everyone laughed at because its BS, you again failed to state how you are simply paying outrageous wages.  Your treating it like you got the secret sauce recipe for in n out when we all damn well its thousand ranch dressing.  You raise alot of red flags that show the same failures as the little dialysis companys that got big too fast and were fraudulent.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin Burnett (Dec 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Yea that's all fine and well.  What you failed to state is how.  The companys aquired did not have the best reputations NOR the management and the field employees.  By the way love the thanks giving food give away vide of the emt with the gloves hanging out of the pocket and the zoom in.  Real professional.  What is he a mechanic or an emt? Thats like leaving your shirt untucked.  It's all fine and dandy to improve, to make more to succeed.   What has failed here is to explain HOW repeatedly.  Your not getting it? You're using a basic mdt app claiming to have uber capabilities.  Any 911 call center with good tracking has that capability.  It's nothing new.  Buying the crapp of the crop and claim to pay emts more than the market rate which we discussed and again everyone laughed at because its BS, you again failed to state how you are simply paying outrageous wages.  Your treating it like you got the secret sauce recipe for in n out when we all damn well its thousand ranch dressing.  You raise alot of red flags that show the same failures as the little dialysis companys that got big too fast and were fraudulent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Ok so now you're down to trying to flame us for how we operate at our volunteer thanksgiving food drive where we pitched in our time and resources to deliver over 250+ free meals to families in need.  Man, I can't even...

Guys if you want to ask any and all questions about our business model show up for an interview, it's how every single other innovative company operates and our door is open.  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Love2care (Dec 6, 2016)

Ambuwatcher said:


> View attachment 3278



Well if you want to play with a graphic chart, try this one on for size.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

Gavin Burnett said:


> Ok so now you're down to trying to flame us for how we operate at our volunteer thanksgiving food drive where we pitched in our time and resources to deliver over 250+ free meals.  Man, I can't......
> 
> Guys if you want to ask any and all questions about our business model show up for an interview, it's how every single other innovative company operates and our door is open.


And with _*THAT, *_mods may I once again politely request we revisit the idea of closing this thread once and for all?!


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> closing this thread once and for all?!



All in favor say "I".


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Dec 6, 2016)

Love2care said:


> Well if you want to play with a graphic chart, try this one on for size.
> View attachment 3281


My point exactly. False promises that are unrealistic and unsustainable (or digestable).


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> All in favor say "I".


I.


----------



## HelpinMan (Dec 6, 2016)

Love2care said:


> Well if you want to play with a graphic chart, try this one on for size.
> View attachment 3281


So perfect. Whoever created this deserves a prize


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 6, 2016)

Ambuwatcher said:


> My point exactly. False promises that are unrealistic and unsustainable (or digestable).


The only thing unrealistic and unsustainable (or digestible) is the income EMTs make out there today. Ambulnz is the ONLY company able to figure out how to get EMTs to earn a respectable and sustainable income.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Dec 6, 2016)

I


----------



## Caretoday2 (Dec 6, 2016)

This is extremely entertaining and does wonders for our SEO rankings.  Thank you and please keep posting.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Dec 6, 2016)

Golly... another ghostwriter. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> Ambulnz is the ONLY company able to figure out how to get EMTs to earn a respectable and sustainable income.


Ok, so initially I tried remaining neutral and playing nice. I've mainly watched and observed this debacle, but this right here!? I'm sorry, NO!

I, as a "career" EMT-paramedic never had the "honor" of working for ANY of the companies you've absorbed, nor will I EVER plan to. Most of the people asking for the business model (a fair question might I add) are still within reach of the SoCal EMS game, this thread has only added to comfort my personal decisions to leave SoCal EMS.

As @Qulevrius pointed out, if you had any business sense you would not approach the people on this forum who are not only seasoned EMS personnel this way, but also viewed as credible in the eyes of pretty much everyone but all of your "reps". You've basically squandered your idea to sell your product to all of us, but don't say something like that. I very much make a respectable and sustainable income. What you have done with such a statement is prove your guys' worth. 

In the words of Edward R. Murrow- "Good night, and good luck."

#shutthiscrapdown.


----------



## buzzer400 (Dec 6, 2016)

Quality patient care starts with a smile.  Care for your patient as if it's your family member.  

#carethatsconnected


----------



## Jim37F (Dec 6, 2016)

Dan Louk said:


> The only thing unrealistic and unsustainable (or digestible) is the income EMTs make out there today. Ambulnz is the ONLY company able to figure out how to get EMTs to earn a respectable and sustainable income.


And once again....WHERE IS THAT MONEY COMING FROM? Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't LA County EMSA regulate things like billing, I.e. an ambulance company can only charge so much for a BLS transport? That combined with insurance providers are only paying out fractions of what the companies bill them...where is all this extra cash coming in from? What are you guys sending Russian gangsters out to threaten to bust people's kneecaps if they don't fork over 2 grand for grandma's discharge to the nursing home? 

The problem is that you guys are literally saying an 18yr old fresh out a high school can take a 150he semester long course (that can be done in 4-6 weeks) and then earn more money drib


----------



## HelpinMan (Dec 6, 2016)

Ambuwatcher said:


> I


I'm sure every owner underpaying their EMT's wants to see Ambulnz and this thread go away but that wouldn't be very American.
Why not focus on the opportunity for the EMT's and try to match what is being done vs fighting it.


----------



## buzzer400 (Dec 6, 2016)

Keep the thread alive, this is very entertaining. 

#carethatsconnected


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> The problem is that you guys are literally saying an 18yr old fresh out a high school can take a 150he semester long course (that can be done in 4-6 weeks) and then earn more money drib



This. How can a 18 year old that takes a 150 hour *basic entry level *class able to make just as much as a firefighter paramedic and a law enforcement officer. That requires more training, skill, and time then it takes for a simple EMT course. 



buzzer400 said:


> Keep the thread alive, this is very entertaining.
> 
> #carethatsconnected



If you have nothing to contribute to this thread then leave. Stop with this hashtag crap, its like your job fair. No one cares.


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 6, 2016)

looker said:


> It's just that rumor. I haven't seen any evidence of them purchasing plus why would americare ambulance sell.


Not a rumor, Americare is now owned by Ambulnz but we don't plan on selling the Santa Monica fire division.


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 6, 2016)

looker said:


> It's just that rumor. I haven't seen any evidence of them purchasing plus why would americare ambulance sell.


Sorry to disappoint, they did.


----------



## AllGoode (Dec 6, 2016)

Not sure if it's been posted, but they put an ad up on the EMS subreddit a couple days ago: https://www.reddit.com/r/ems/comments/5g5hk9/ambulnz_job_fair/

It's speshul


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I am looking out for the young buck thats going to fall down the rabbit hole, become jaded due to the BS cheerleading squad of a dialysis company.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Hi Mr. Gone Fishing, is it possible that you've been away from the scene for while that the young bucks are able to escape the rabbit hole and smartly found themselves working for companies that are forward thinking innovators.

What industry are you in now?


----------



## HelpinMan (Dec 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Yea that's all fine and well.  What you failed to state is how.  The companys aquired did not have the best reputations NOR the management and the field employees.  By the way love the thanks giving food give away vide of the emt with the gloves hanging out of the pocket and the zoom in.  Real professional.  What is he a mechanic or an emt? Thats like leaving your shirt untucked.  It's all fine and dandy to improve, to make more to succeed.   What has failed here is to explain HOW repeatedly.  Your not getting it? You're using a basic mdt app claiming to have uber capabilities.  Any 911 call center with good tracking has that capability.  It's nothing new.  Buying the crapp of the crop and claim to pay emts more than the market rate which we discussed and again everyone laughed at because its BS, you again failed to state how you are simply paying outrageous wages.  Your treating it like you got the secret sauce recipe for in n out when we all damn well its thousand ranch dressing.  You raise alot of red flags that show the same failures as the little dialysis companys that got big too fast and were fraudulent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


You are incredible. Making fun of a video where (as Gavin mentioned) we delivered over 250 meals on Thanksgiving to people very much in need, and they were delivered to their homes. (if you haven't seen it, here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/ambulnz/videos/vb.907764562672794/1135656323216949/?type=2&theater )
Our company is all about CARING for others. We promote the importance of going the extra mile, doing that little extra thing to help someone when in need, and in our business it is very often. I can let Gavin speak to this but when recruiting people we look for the empathetic side of people to see if they are Ambulnz material. Sadly many people in this industry are jaded and we try to let them know it doesn't have to be that way. I am starting to think that perhaps GoneFishing showed up for an interview and just didn't cut it because of his negative attitude. It is so sad to see people pushing back on change and what can be great for the industry.
To add some humor, perhaps GoneFishing is really the Grinch Who Stole Christmas and this is what he does in the off season, put out as much negativity as possible.


----------



## buzzer400 (Dec 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> This. How can a 18 year old that takes a 150 hour *basic entry level *class able to make just as much as a firefighter paramedic and a law enforcement officer. That requires more training, skill, and time then it takes for a simple EMT course.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have nothing to contribute to this thread then leave. Stop with this hashtag crap, its like your job fair. No one cares.


Jim, Ambulnz employs over 300 people and has developed a responsible profit sharing business Model.  We call our EMT's entrepreneurs because we consider them our partners. We are forced to respond aggressively on this thread because of disparaging statements being made by our competitors or EMTs working for competition pretending to be our employees.  Ambulnz is in the process of taking its model to four other states.  Our goal is simple, take good care of our EMTs and they in return will provide excellent patient care.  As a company, we need to make a profit. Unlike other companies we share the upside with our employees.  I welcome you to come to our next open house and ask any additional questions, speak with Model EMTs and see actual ADP payroll records. 

#carethatsconnected


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 6, 2016)

Jesus, you Amberlmpz clones are such children. 'Lookie here, I have this lil shiney thing in mah pocket but I won't show it to you cuz you'll want it and STEAL IT !! 1!11!! #seewhatididthere ???? Come to mah hood yo, I dare ya'

It's like talking to a bunch of adolescents. No sense of neither formal nor figurative logic, just a neverending stream of BS.

Am grateful though; if I ever felt anything positive towards your little crookshop, you helped removing all doubt.


----------



## AllGoode (Dec 6, 2016)

buzzer400 said:


> Jim, Ambulnz employs over 300 people and has developed a responsible profit sharing business Model. We call our EMT's entrepreneurs because we consider them our partners.



You all keep talking about your amazing business model, but explicitly refuse to explain anything about it.
You're making high promises, and refusing to provide any evidence that you can make good on these.

This is the complete definition of snake oil.


----------



## fatkid (Dec 6, 2016)

https://www.glassdoor.com/Salary/Ambulnz-Salaries-E1335711.htm

Glass Door has AMbulnz pay at 12-13 an hour


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 6, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> One. More. Time. Hopefully, the last one.
> 
> This isn't a forum for entrepreneurs where you come to share your success story. This is an EMS forum, created by professionals, for professionals. People come here to share their experiences and seek advice; that includes sharing knowledge on work places. So once again, let me dumb it down:
> 
> ...





Qulevrius said:


> Jesus, you Amberlmpz clones are such children. 'Lookie here, I have this lil shiney thing in mah pocket but I won't show it to you cuz you'll want it and STEAL IT !! 1!11!! #seewhatididthere ???? Come to mah hood yo, I dare ya'
> 
> It's like talking to a bunch of adolescents. No sense of neither formal nor figurative logic, just a neverending stream of BS.
> 
> Am grateful though; if I ever felt anything positive towards your little crookshop, you helped removing all doubt.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2016)

buzzer400 said:


> Jim, Ambulnz employs over 300 people and has developed a responsible profit sharing business Model.  We call our EMT's entrepreneurs because we consider them our partners. We are forced to respond aggressively on this thread because of disparaging statements being made by our competitors or EMTs working for competition pretending to be our employees.  Ambulnz is in the process of taking its model to four other states.  Our goal is simple, take good care of our EMTs and they in return will provide excellent patient care.  As a company, we need to make a profit. Unlike other companies we share the upside with our employees.  I welcome you to come to our next open house and ask any additional questions, speak with Model EMTs and see actual ADP payroll records.
> 
> #carethatsconnected



First my name ain't Jim. You quoted the wrong person. 

Second I really do care about your company. I want to know how your paying a basic entry level job to the level that FD's and LEO's are making with more of a skill set and training. 

I know that we know that you know your boast of 85K+ a year is a just a load a BS. I am directly calling you out to explain how and why your pay is comparable to a Fire department and Sheriffs/ Police department. The math just doesn't simply add up.


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 6, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> First my name ain't Jim. You quoted the wrong person.
> 
> Second I really do care about your company. I want to know how your paying a basic entry level job to the level that FD's and LEO's are making with more of a skill set and training.
> 
> I know that we know that you know your boast of 85K+ a year is a just a load a BS. I am directly calling you out to explain how and why your pay is comparable to a Fire department and Sheriffs/ Police department. The math just doesn't simply add up.



Stand by for a BS avalanche, interspersed with beaten cliches and hashtags.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Stand by for a BS avalanche, interspersed with beaten cliches and hashtags.


All in favor of another @Chimpie interlude?...


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Dec 6, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Dan Louk (Dec 6, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Stand by for a BS avalanche, interspersed with beaten cliches and hashtags.


No BS avalanche. No cliches. 
Just amazed at how hard you're trying to keep EMTs from making serious $$$ at Ambulnz. You'd rather Ambulnz back off the Model and pay EMTs $11 for your own personal gain...that's all there's to it. I've never heard of anyone complaining of a company paying their employees too much...anyone except the competition that is....


----------



## ImVenom (Dec 6, 2016)

So here I go. I worked at Ambulnz for two weeks. Couldn't stand it. There's not any good dispatchers there. (They had one - he quit cause they ran him dry) I for one was being "used" running calls back to back to back and promised the pay used for the "model EMTs". Never seen it. So I quit. I don't like being lied to and that's all they do. I didn't meet Eric or Dan for that matter. Look, I'm going to be honest. The home facility is Monrovia is nice. But that's about it. Our uniforms were just a polo shirt and tactical pants. The money wasn't good. $11 hour. Minimum is $10 here. And the dispatchers and supervisors DO lie to patients and I was tired of being yelled at by the patients for being so late but only getting the call 10 mins prior. They need to re evaluate the dispatchers and the FTOs are a joke. Anyone have any questions from a REAL former employee, hit me up. I've moved on and now I'm happy as can be running 911 calls for a very amazing company. Take care my fellow EMTs


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 6, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Yea that's all fine and well.  What you failed to state is how.  The companys aquired did not have the best reputations NOR the management and the field employees.  By the way love the thanks giving food give away vide of the emt with the gloves hanging out of the pocket and the zoom in.  Real professional.  What is he a mechanic or an emt? Thats like leaving your shirt untucked.  It's all fine and dandy to improve, to make more to succeed.   What has failed here is to explain HOW repeatedly.  Your not getting it? You're using a basic mdt app claiming to have uber capabilities.  Any 911 call center with good tracking has that capability.  It's nothing new.  Buying the crapp of the crop and claim to pay emts more than the market rate which we discussed and again everyone laughed at because its BS, you again failed to state how you are simply paying outrageous wages.  Your treating it like you got the secret sauce recipe for in n out when we all damn well its thousand ranch dressing.  You raise alot of red flags that show the same failures as the little dialysis companys that got big too fast and were fraudulent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Mr. Gone Fishing, am sure you know of M&As and have heard of "assets purchased" or goodwill, negative or positive. When Ambulnz purchased those companies, assets were purchased to be integrated into the Ambulnz system. Where the Ambulnz objectives and vision are implemented.  So NO, we don't carry that reputation that you mentioned. 

On another note, I  have been curious about the massive Medicare/Medicaid false claims. The news accounts talked about the owners filing claims for NEMT transports when a simple taxi would have sufficed, or some other form of cheating, in some of the discussions here, EMTs were asked to complete forms even if it were not true. Can they do that? If they did, did they do so out of fear of losing their jobs?  Anybody saw these incidents firsthand?


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 6, 2016)

ambulancemarl said:


> Mr. Gone Fishing, am sure you know of M&As and have heard of "assets purchased" or goodwill, negative or positive. When Ambulnz purchased those companies, assets were purchased to be integrated into the Ambulnz system. Where the Ambulnz objectives and vision are implemented.  So NO, we don't carry that reputation that you mentioned.
> 
> On another note, I  have been curious about the massive Medicare/Medicaid false claims. The news accounts talked about the owners filing claims for NEMT transports when a simple taxi would have sufficed, or some other form of cheating, in some of the discussions here, EMTs were asked to complete forms even if it were not true. Can they do that? If they did, did they do so out of fear of losing their jobs?  Anybody saw these incidents firsthand?


The basics to that false reporting was not directly pointed at your company.  This has happened many times in LA county.  Insufficient reporting.  Which did cost several firms recently $7m
Most places do threaten their employees.  You must be new in LA county or extremely ignorant.  Any reputation will follow.  Case in example, GCTI turning into Phoenix, everyone knew.  The trust was broken and the reputation was there.  You can slap lipstick on a pig and make it pretty but its still a pig.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing (Dec 6, 2016)

The only issue you all and again I will repeat for the 100th time is HOW ARE YOU PAYING OR MANAGING TO PAY YOUR EMPLOYEES MORE THAN COUNTY AND FEDERAL EMPLOYEES.
No one wants to go to your open house! No one wants to interview!
The base of your calls being medicare, medi-cal with low pay out HIGH refusal rates to pay leaves everyone scratching their heads.  On top of that general cost.  To start a company in LA is around$2 million properly before the wheels even turn.  Private insurance yes pays but they too refuse full rates.  In the past to get full rates companys did improper reporting.  This left owners allowing to possibly pass the responsibility to the management at the time case in point Alpha Ambulance.  With extreme over head cost, hopefully you see where im going with this is, it doesn't make sense.  So if you can explain how you are doing the impossible when its not possible weve been all ears.  You keep side tracking and hash tagging.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ImVenom (Dec 6, 2016)

Funny thing is, I'm a former Ambulnz employee and it IS false advertising. I didn't even have the chance to make that much money and it still seems impossible. Case in point even the model EMTs that I know and still talk to that work there don't make no where near 72k a year. $900-$1100 checks. Add that up $21k-24k a year. And they are hiring any and anybody. While it takes a few background checks later to work at the company I'm at now. Big difference. What's that tell you?


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 6, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> What's that tell you?


It tells me that this thread is pointless, going nowhere, and needs to be closed. Truly it's devaluing the nature of the forum, much like a certain someone who drove a certan SoCal thread to lock and key in the dungeons and cellars of EMS gossip. 

It's gone way beyond informative, interesting, or insightful. Furthermore, this does nothing to further serve the hard working people who truly enjoy what they do, and want to see it through to one day make it an actual all around profession, and not just "make a lot of money and have fun". 

There's no such thing as a fast buck and all this thread has done is remind me of why people from SoCal come up to my neck of the woods often have to get broken down and rebuilt in hopes that they turn into an actual EMS professional; some do, others wasg out.


----------



## CALEMT (Dec 6, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Truly it's devaluing the nature of the forum, much like a certain someone who drove a certan SoCal thread to lock and key in the dungeons and cellars of EMS gossip.



That thread was the **** before it was derailed much like this thread, just less name calling. 

I've seen threads closed for way less, how this one is still up and running sure beats the hell outta me. Theres nothing informative on here, just pages and pages of the same questions. If there was any hope of someone contributing to the answers of the questions that we're asking then its dead on gone.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Dec 6, 2016)

In before the lock!  (I think my post has been the most relevant post for the past few pages!)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 6, 2016)

If you're gonna pay me nearly 150% of my salary that I earn as a 911 paramedic for a respected county service I'm interested. However I'm going to need far more information before I pay for a plane ticket, take time off work, etc etc to fly to LA to interview and see an open house. 

I've got 6 years of experience, 5 as a medic, 3 as an FTO and 1 as an EMT-I. You're obviously hurting for people so it would be worth your time to disclose your pay structure because I'm interested but not without far more information. 

I'm happily waiting to hear more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ambulancemarl (Dec 7, 2016)

ImVenom said:


> Funny thing is, I'm a former Ambulnz employee and it IS false advertising. I didn't even have the chance to make that much money and it still seems impossible. Case in point even the model EMTs that I know and still talk to that work there don't make no where near 72k a year. $900-$1100 checks. Add that up $21k-24k a year. And they are hiring any and anybody. While it takes a few background checks later to work at the company I'm at now. Big difference. What's that tell you?


This seems to be a repost from post #353.  I'm not from HR so I can't respond with details, but please provide me with your employee number so that we can verify. For now, this information is just that unverified information.

Thanks.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 7, 2016)

I haven't decided if this is a temporary or permanent lock.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 9, 2016)

Caretoday2 said:


> This is extremely entertaining and does wonders for our SEO rankings.  Thank you and please keep posting.



It appears that at least 15 accounts were created in association with Ambulnz. Some were legit and some were individuals who created multiple accounts (rule violation). Based on that, the quote above, and the conversation going around in circles, I have decided to leave this thread closed/locked. It will not be reopened.


----------

